# Happy New Year, November 05 moms!



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Time flies when we have toddlers running around! Hope everyone had a great 2007 and I'm excited to see how 2008 turns out!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

The old thread.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Crap, I had a feeling that might happen - DiD and I both started threads at the same time! Here's my post from the other new thread. I'll close it and we can use this one.

It's 2008 - woot woot! Happy New Year!

I'm listening to Death Cab for Cutie's "So This is the New Year." We did absolutely nothing festive last night, went to sleep by 10:30, and slept in til 8:00. And as Brynn would say, "I feel really good about that."

To continue the thread from last YEAR (heh), here's the last post of 2007:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter*
Happy New Year mamas!!!

I am way behind on reading posts. Having had an eating disorder most of my life, it's not so healthy for me when it comes to talks about weight gain/loss. I am glad everyone is seeking to be healthy though!

I want to make some goals for the year. Off the top of my head: Read 25 books, travel to south or central america to volunteer, gut our kitchen and put it back together and get hot tub working/fixed, get post partum doula certified, love my babes, go on more "dates" with hubs, learn more about eating local this spring/summer, then canning for next winter, promote my etsy shop and do a few craft shows. Anyone else want to share their ideas?

Can I just say that you are freakishly ambitious for wanting to do all of that with a newborn and a toddler. But being the awesome groovy Mama that you are, I have no doubt you will be able to do all of that and more!

My goal this year is to get healthier physically, and continue to try to work for a balance between my needs and that of my family. And I am totally with you on the more dates with the hubby! We went to see "I am Legend" the other night, sans bebe, and it was so fun! I think I might like to get a part-time job at our Waldorf school, too. Oh, and maybe join a book club.

*Jen*, so glad to hear that your party was a success! I don't remember the last time I went to or hosted a NYE party. On the subject of exercise, I find it really interesting that you do a lot of your workout time after the kids go to bed. Brynn usually goes to sleep around 9:30, by which time I am so wiped out that I can barely brush my teeth, much less do 45 minutes on the elliptical! So, you are awesome.

*Mel*, I saw your picture on Neela's blog, and you look nothing like what I pictured - at all! I thought you were sort-of taller and bigger-built, with long blonde hair. About as wrong as I could possibly be! You are such a cute little mama!

This year is going to be exciting for this group - so many babies coming soon! I wonder who else will have a BFP this year? Any bets? I'm guessing *Kavita, barcelona, DiD, and Spughy*.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Happy New Year everyone! We went to DH's cousin's place for dinner last night and had a really good time. Rowan was the only child there, and charmed the pants off everyone. (not literally, it wasn't that kind of party)

Well, my New Year's resolutions are as follows:

1) Do some sort of exercise (either gym, pilates DVD, or shovelglove) every day.
2) No starch, no sugar, until I hit 130 lbs or 25% bodyfat, whichever comes first.
3) Menu plan every week!
4) Learn how to knit, complete at least 1 hat and 1 pair of socks this year.

Amy, I kind of hope you're right about me getting pregnant this year. I'm feeling like it's almost time. I do want to get *settled* somewhere though. But, I've kind of volunteered to try out childcare for my good friend Sue (indigo_sue on MDC) who is moving back to Victoria. She's a working mama and needs someone she can trust a couple days a week for her little guy. So it'll be interesting to see how I can cope with a baby and a toddler! (He's 5 mo, so not exactly a newborn, but not mobile yet.)

zzzz.... I want more sleep today! We got to bed about an hour later than normal, but Rowan didn't sleep in very much.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

thanks, amy! you better hold me to those things this year, mama. i will bug you about the book club, job and healthy life, in general!

oh, yeah, i want to add to my goals for the year: have another wonderful homebirth and nurse my newborn easily from the start!

here is my post from this morning from the old thread:

Happy New Year mamas!!!

I am way behind on reading posts. Having had an eating disorder most of my life, it's not so healthy for me when it comes to talks about weight gain/loss. I am glad everyone is seeking to be healthy though!

I want to make some goals for the year. Off the top of my head: Read 25 books, travel to south or central america to volunteer, gut our kitchen and put it back together and get hot tub working/fixed, get post partum doula certified, love my babes, go on more "dates" with hubs, learn more about eating local this spring/summer, then canning for next winter, promote my etsy shop and do a few craft shows. Anyone else want to share their ideas?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

hey everyone.. ive been pretty under the weather.. i wrote about it in my blog if anyone cares much to read about it.. feeling a bit better today. due in 11 days!

our new years was very low key. i was in bed with the kiddos by and dp by midnight but i heard the hullabaloo outside. after that i slept (for the first time in 7 nights!) till 6:45 when ngaio started puking on the bed right beside me... it feels like its just one thing after another.

off to climb back into bed.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought I'd add this in to the weight/mother conversation. I wrote it over a year ago. My Mom has never seen it.

Quote:

I don't have a good relationship with my mom. I wish I did. But I have all these letters in my head for her. I think that some of them may be beneficial for other mom's to read. /shrug. Maybe this is just a place for me to get it out.

Dear Mom,
I'm packing for a trip to see some friends and family and it has made me very depressed. I am going to see my in-laws and I already don't feel so comfortable around them to begin with. The thing is I hate my body and so packing depresses me so much because I have to choose clothes to wear, and these clothes matter so much more because of how critical my MIL is. Her comments leave me feeling less than beautiful. But then I know I am not beautiful. I am fat and undesirable. Oh, hush, don't try to backtrack now. You spent the majority of my childhood telling me how fat I was. You told me over and over again how big I was and how much my worth depended on that. I see the clothes I have left hanging in my closet. Most of them are near rags because I hate so much to buy new clothes. I don't want clothes to fit my body because that would mean buying *that* size. You know the size that I really am. You told me so often how big it was and how horrible I look. You never said it directly to me--maybe if you had I wouldn't have remembered it so vividly. Instead you critisized my mentor. The one I looked up to and turned to for comfort and acceptance. You see I wear a size 14/16 and all I remember is you telling me over and over again how fat you were and how much you hated your body--and how big those size 16 jeans were that you had to buy. How can I be beautiful as the size that you were when to me you were stunning...but to you...and you told us often...you were ugly, huge and undesirable?!? Apparently...Not only do I have the same jean size, I have the same genes.

I still have to pack my clothes, the ones that don't fit me well. I will on the other hand...in spite of the criticism I am sure to get look in the mirror and find beauty...for this is something I have no desire to pass on to my children. I may not be a size 6, but I am beautiful. I just wish you had told me that I was...It's hard for me to convince myself of something I know you don't believe.

Your middle daughter


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sorry, Fern. Skye hasn't been sleeping well recently (she's been up- as in, wide awake- at 3am the last 3 nights) and I'm fretting about what the New Year is actually going to hold for us.

OK, my goals for the New Year.
1) Get the local homebirth support group up, running, kicking ass and thriving. First meeting of the year is the 12th, and I'm excited








2) Have a baby, calmly, gently, and mindfully. Homebirth, UC, whatever. This birth is going to kick ass, because it's almost certainly going to be my last- and from my home visit with my midwife, I trust that she's in my corner as much as anyone is possibly going to be.
3) Walk the full length of The Ridgeway over the course of the year. I haven't done any major long distance walking since having kids, and I want to get back into it. Spughy's seen part of the trail, when we took her and Rowan to Avebury, and it's not hard walking, just more than I've done recently.
4) Eat healthily and exercise, so that the weight can come off when the time is right.
5) Get a professional qualification. I think I'm going to start by finishing off my course as a flower remedies practitioner and then, hopefully, start my studies as a homoeopath. As much as I love the idea of midwifery, the birthing climate over here right now means that I'm not the right person to get the job done- as an advocate, I kick ass. As an activist, I'm pretty good. As a hands-on, front-line, dealing with the public bod, though, it's a real weak spot and that's one of the reasons why I'm standing down as chair of the NCT branch. Anyhow, I digress. Where we are right now is pretty close to the Bach Centre at Mount Vernon, and there's three homoeopathic schools within fair travelling distance that do degrees... it just feels like the time is right. Part-time, though, obviously







(and not until September...) We've come such a long way as a family already, with Steve retraining, that I know we can do this and go that bit further so that I can use my talents outside the family as well.
BTW, I forgot to mention, but he passed his first placement (at his old school, which is now really, really, REALLY rough) and got offered a job







My husband kicks ass. And works for MI6. AND he's a hitman







according to the kids.








Kaspirant, we doubleposted. Powerful words, mama. Do you still feel the same, or has the last year changed your perspective at all?


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, Fern! Bless your heart. What a night/last couple of days! I'm sorry I suggested the sensitivity toothpaste. That seems hopelessly _in_sensitive in light of your pain. The pictures of your home in winter are just breathtaking, though. The valley is gorgeous.

Add me to the list of want-to-be BFP this year! I'm hoping to time it for another Nov/Dec baby so I can teach until the winter break, so that means a mid-to-late Feb TTC. But Dh is only onboard some of the time, so, maybe January, maybe March, maybe never. Meh







:.

I don't really have any resolutions. As soon as I make them, I get resentful of them and quit. So I'm just going to keep riding this "let's get organized" wave until it's over and then see what I feel motivated to do. It's my ongoing goal to walk every night, and some times I do better than others, but I always feel more energetic when I'm consistent about it, so I'll aim for continuing that, too.

My very good friend is home today after a crazy 4 days in the hospital because her 4-year-old son's appendix burst. It was so scary to hear her story--for three days, a burst and later abscessed appendix manifested in only a low-grade fever and a little diarrhea, so nobody caught it. Talking to her this morning made me feel so vulnerable, which I know is just life, but I felt sad about it. So I'm knitting her son a pair of socks and baking them some bread.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







Kaspirant, we doubleposted. Powerful words, mama. Do you still feel the same, or has the last year changed your perspective at all?

The words are quite powerful and sometimes I wish I had what it took to confront my mother with the hurts and pains, but I honestly don't think it would do any good. It brought tears to my eyes reading it again...

Do I still feel the same?!?

That is one joy of being gorgeously pregnant right now. I have clothes that fit and I love my pregnant body...well except for the aches and pains.

I do still struggle with how *big* I am ... but I am healthy. I am a big boned woman and I will NEVER fit in a size 6 or even 8 I don't think. I would be skin and bones if I tried. BUT. I will not pass on that legacy to my kids, even if I am uncomfortable with *my* size...I will work to maintain a healthy lifestyle and not correlate my size with my health.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

first off, Happy New Year's Everyone!!!!

Secondly, I meant to post this earlier (for whatever reason my posts have been abandoned due to interruption, or if I actually make it through to the end, they end up not showing up.) But, spughy, I really like New Mexico and I can imagine you liking it too!!! For one thing, New Mexico has some of the best policys for homebirth and the highest homebirth rates in the country. (I don't remember where you had Rowan but even if you're not a homebirther, that translates into higher breastfeeding rates, and an overall higher crunchiness quotient.) The land is very beautiful and varied too--a mixture of desert and forests. Santa Fe is very hip and artsy, etc. I have a good friend in Santa Fe with two little boys, and they live in a cabin with no running water, etc., and yet they still cloth diaper! I also have a friend who lives in Albequerque. Although I've never lived in NM I have spent a little bit of time there and was licensed to practice midwifery there once upon a time. If you like green chilis, Hatch NM (closer to the AZ border) is famous for their green chilis, and you can buy huge burlap sacks of them for cheap, cheap, cheap when they are in harvest season, and roast them over an open fire (or BBQ grill, or in the oven, etc.) and then eat them with everything (on a burger, in an omlette, etc.) and then they also freeze well in plastic bags. Anyway, don't be scared of NM, I think it's a good place to live!!!!









As far as losing weight, I just want to be in better shape and have more energy and feel more comfortable physically. At this point, I'm 36 years old and I am not getting any younger, and I have a super energetic and super outgoing toddler, and I find myself very cranky with her sometimes because it's just exhausting trying to chase her around and keep her safe, and keep property safe from her! And the less in shape I am, the less I feel like moving around. I've lost significant weight and gotten in better shape before, so now it's just a matter of starting over again. I do agree, though, that you can be healthy and heavy, or skinny and unhealthy. I have an interesting situation with my sister too--she is very tall and has always been model thin. That's just her body type, and even when I did more exercise and ate better and such than she, she was always thin. She is really small boned, whereas I am really big boned--we've fallen off the opposite branches of the family tree and since we've been adults people sometimes say that we don't even look like sisters. (Which has always bewildered me because since she was always tall for her age as a child, we were often close enough in height despite a 4 year age difference that strangers sometimes thought we were twins, so I guess that left me with the impression that we looked alike even though we maybe don't as adults and maybe didn't really look that alike as kids either!) But she's never been as healthy as I have, she's constantly been faced with a lot of weird health problems, where I am actually remarkably healthy overall.

Anyway, yesterday I went to the new gym for the first time and did half an hour on the treadmill. Since I'm starting from scratch again, my goal for the moment is just to show up and do a minimum of 20 minutes on some type of cardio equipment 3 times weekly, for the next couple of weeks, just to get myself into the habit of going to the gym regularly and doing *something*. I don't want to go all crazy, kill myself overdoing it, and burn out in a week. I also need to get Ella acclimated to the playroom situation--this will be the first time I've left her in a group care situation, so that's a change for both of us. Anyway, I met my new physical trainer for a consultation. She seems really nice and we agreed on a plan for how to proceed. I will do a bit of cardio for the next two weeks, and will check in with her when I'm at the gym at least a couple of times a week for accountability (which is weird because as a former probation officer, I was used to people having to check in with and report to *me*and so now I feel like *I'm* on probation, lol!) and then we'll start with the weight training etc. in two weeks. I'm so excited!!!!!

It was additionally nice that DH had Ella at home while I was at the gym, and he took her to the grocery store, so I decided that since they weren't home anyway I'd go get some coffee. So after a while DH called, and was sounding harried and was like, "where are you? when are you going to be home? she's tired and she's running all over the place then she fell and hurt herself a little and now she's crying, and the dogs are barking and barking . . . " I told him in my most sincere fake-sympathy voice, "Gee, I can't imagine what that must be like for you!!" :nana:







Bwaa haa haa!!!







I don't think that the point was lost on him! He sometimes acts like I'm overreacting when I get overwhelmed and fed up when both the dogs and the child are going nuts and barking non-stop and i can't put them out because they get destructive or dirty or escape the fence. however, i think it's a little different when you only have to deal with it a few hours on evenings and weekends rather than the whole damn day. Not that working all day is a picnic either, but I've done that too and it's definitely a different kind of stress and annoyance than is going on in our house currently! Sometimes a girl just wants a little understanding, respect and acknowledgement that she's actually doing something that's hard and worthwhile in holding the fort down!!!

We had a little at-home new year's celebration just the three of us. We'd gotten silly new year's hats, a couple of little decorations, and noisemakers at a party store a few weeks back. So we had a veggie tray and a cheese platter and shrimp cocktail (me and DH) and roasted garlic and baguettes and a bottle of sparkling wine for us and sparkling water for Ella and watched the Times Square NY celebration online and called it a party. It was fun.

In more directly-motherhood-related news, since our India trip was again postponed, I decided to stop trying to delay the potty learning process for travel purposes and just go forth. So now Ella is in regular panties most of the day and is peeing and pooping on the potty with very few misses! I still have her in diapers when we go out of the house and for naps and nighttime, but she's been having more dry wakeups and I think next we'll try to figure out peeing in public places. Which I am dreading actually because there is little that grosses me out more than public toilets, but whatever.

And in bad motherhood related news, I think I have thrush, particularly the left side is sore, and I was sort of discouraging her from nursing on that side the other night and then I ended up waking up with a milk blister which keeps recurring despite the fact that I have managed to get it cleared out a couple of times already. I think I need to get some lecithin and take it, and start the whole thrush treatment deal.







:

Happy organizing (or being organized by someone else!) Mel and HoneyTree!!! I like having a pretty neat and tidy and clutter free home, and I think we are relatively clutter free and organized. (Amy recently saw our basement for the first time, so she may have a different opinion on this matter, lol!) At least the main living areas of our house are pretty clutter free most of the time, at least the clutter is kept within a reasonable level. I do some decluttering on a pretty regular basis, and I'm feeling that I need to do a little more right now, just some of Ella's clothes that she doesn't wear, my undie drawer, and some parts of my kitchen. We have a few areas in general that need to be dealt with--like our sunroom, which sort of becomes a repository/staging area for overflow crap from the kitchen, goodwill-destined items, and recycling as well as a dog containment zone. DH doesn't sort/tidy stuff in the way I would, but as long as he takes care of most maintenance stuff I don't really care how he stores his tools and crap. I keep track of the few things that I use (my multitool, a couple of screwdrivers, my drill and bits.) We have more stuff stored in the basement than we're used to and need to sort that crap out one of these days, but a large majority of it is camping/outdoors equipment, midwifery equipment/supplies, outgrown baby clothes and gear, and empty suitcases. So I can deal with that stuff just sitting in boxes/bags for the time being. Part of my issue is that I can't put anything where it is accessible to Ella, because she gets into ev-rey-thing. If my cell phone is within reach, she will snag it, and pushes buttons randomly, and now knows that to talk to someone she should push the green button! It will then redial whoever I've talked to last. She's called Amy, SoulJourney, and my mom that way when I've been busy doing something!! So all things have to be up high, out of reach and out of climbing range too.

Well, enough rambling here, I'd better get on with my day! Things to do, places to go, etc.!!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Kaspirant and Flapjack, I cross posted with y'all, too.

Kaspirant,







. What I took from your second post is something that I've heard echoed over this thread for the past couple of days: focusing on the powerful and beautiful things a healthy body can do for us, loving and accepting the things about our bodies that we may historically have felt back about, and passing on to our children these good attitudes about food, exercise, and body image. I think that's a pretty good place to be!

Flapjack, I want to come walk with Ridgeway with you! And I love the idea of sharing your talents with the world as well as within your own home.

Kavita, I can totally relate to your post about your dh and the "different kind of stress" of staying home with a child and barky dogs. We struggle with that, too, but try to pat each other on the back A LOT between arguments to keep it in perspective!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Happy New Year mamas!!!

We had plans to volunteer for Venture Outdoors at First Night Pittsburgh (the family friendly alcohol free celebration in the city) and then a neighbors' party last night but it didn't quite pan out the way we thought it was going to.

First, I wasn't feeling very well. I've taken the last few days "off" as in let the house go, the kids stay in their pj's and I'm in bed, knitting, reading, letting them color, read, and play in the room with me or within earshot on their train table. I really needed the rest. Though my sinuses are clearing up, I'm just totally exhausted. I think that baby is having a growth spurt because I've been so ravenously hungry in addition to the tiredness. So I was tired and not feeling so well but decided to go with dh and the kids anyway. He had volunteered to help with the apple cider tent and the snowshoe path.

But when we got there, it was crowded, noisy, (as expected) and the kids got overstimulated rather quickly. Plus, there was a plethora of volunteers already there so they didn't really need our help. We stuck it out for about an hour and then left. Got to our neighbors' and enjoyed some seriously delicious gourmet food (she's a caterer). I just felt so out of place and tired. And I'm wearied by small talk. But it was nice to be social (I tend to get more and more homebound when pg). We got home by around 11 but I stayed up until midnight. Dh was conked out with the kids. So I listened to the fireworks and sirens by myself.








*Fern* It always that when it rains it pours for us too!

*Gunter* - what would you volunteer doing? And would your dh come with you?

*Flapjack* - who are you getting your flower remedy certification with? Bach? I love flower essences. I can't wait to take the course myself. And homeopathy too!!!

*Kaspirant* - wow. I deal with struggling with my body image because it is quite similar to my mother's and I projected so much anger and bitterness when her back was turned that now I have a hard time looking in the mirror and seeing the same genes reflecting on my own person. A bit of a different situation but while she always said she wanted to lose weight (she's always been between a 12 and a 16), I have always seen her as huge and have always maintained my identity apart from her by trying to keep my body at a smaller size. It was really hard after Gabriel was born because for the first time in our lives the sizes were reversed. She'd just had a round of surgeries and had lost a lot of weight, I had just had a baby and was larger than her, like I said for the first time in my life. I still don't understand the dicotomy of this whole resenting my mom for being so out of touch with me growing up and yet wanting to be the best mom I can be. I'm not making much sense. But I feel for you and am encouraged that though the pain is still there, you are finding the strength to face it.

*Kavita* - glad yougot out and had a little time to yourself. Most times when I do, unless it's in the evening and the kids are down for the night, I get the same phone call







. And I always have the same response







.

My resolutions for this year? I haven't really resolved to sit down and write them out yet.








Off the top of my head, I want to live more consciously, simply, compassionate and contented.
I want to continue to knit and would like to start and finish a small quilt for each of the boys.
I want to get a freezer and fill it with local goodies from local organic farmers.
I want to buy a share in a CSA and buy as much as I can from the local (non-store) co-op.
That would put us in the acheiveable 100 mile diet category.
I want to plan ahead more for things I have direct control over (meals, activities with the kids, etc).
I want to join a moms group.
I want to help out with marketing our office as much as possible.
And I want to grow my hair out and dread it when I get sick of it being long. Probably not going to happen but I want to anyway.

I have absolutely no plan of what to expect from this year. This past year has been so incredibly challenging for all of us, from living with my parents to moving, to settling in, starting a practice, gettting pregnant, and dealing with all the issue that have arose in the process.
It will be interesting to say the least


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I told him in my most sincere fake-sympathy voice, "Gee, I can't imagine what that must be like for you!!" :nana:







Bwaa haa haa!!!







I don't think that the point was lost on him! He sometimes acts like I'm overreacting when I get overwhelmed and fed upSometimes a girl just wants a little understanding, respect and acknowledgement that she's actually doing something that's hard and worthwhile in holding the fort down!!!

Word.

I'm actually pretty peeved at DH right now because I'm sitting in an office covered in belt-sander dust, which of course he left for ME to clean up after he so mannishly hung the door to the office. He remembered to wear safety goggles and one of those 3M surgery mask thingies (for crying out loud), but couldn't be bothered to cover up the desk with a sheet before sanding the frame. Thanks!









Added to this is the fact that we tried a new sleeping arrangement last night: Jason in the middle, Brynn on his side, and me on the other side. We thought maybe if she didn't have full frontal access to Mama in the wee hours, she might sleep better, and I would *certainly* sleep better! Of course this morning he was all "Wah, I didn't have enough room, and she was so wiggly, wah wah, I'm SO TIRED!" I was like, "Yeah, pretty much every night of my life for the past two years, buddy. Cry me a river!"
















I just feel really pissy right now. I guess it could be PMS, but I have no idea since I haven't had a period since I stopped taking the pill, and I'm not even really sure when that was.

Anyway, I will cease and desist from my complaining and go read by book before I fall asleep. I'm sure I will be normal tomorrow when I can respond appropriately to the other posts.

Oh, and yes, Kavita's house overall (including basement) is very clutter-free! In fact, I was just thinking that yesterday.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Word.

I'm actually pretty peeved at DH right now because I'm sitting in an office covered in belt-sander dust, which of course he left for ME to clean up after he so mannishly hung the door to the office. He remembered to wear safety goggles and one of those 3M surgery mask thingies (for crying out loud), but couldn't be bothered to cover up the desk with a sheet before sanding the frame. Thanks!









Added to this is the fact that we tried a new sleeping arrangement last night: Jason in the middle, Brynn on his side, and me on the other side. We thought maybe if she didn't have full frontal access to Mama in the wee hours, she might sleep better, and I would *certainly* sleep better! Of course this morning he was all "Wah, I didn't have enough room, and she was so wiggly, wah wah, I'm SO TIRED!" I was like, "Yeah, pretty much every night of my life for the past two years, buddy. Cry me a river!"
















I just feel really pissy right now. I guess it could be PMS, but I have no idea since I haven't had a period since I stopped taking the pill, and I'm not even really sure when that was.











AK! guys are so friggin whiney and wimpy! im sorry he isn't more sensitive to the fact that you live that every night! sometimes i wonder about men.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm having trouble with quoting but Amy, thanks for thinking of me for the BFPs in 2008. I'm







: for one soon.

Helen, I'm sad to hear you say this is your last babe. I could have sworn you said you wanted one more? Is it the SPD that's causing you so much misery?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Happy New Year!

Have been reading along, but with no time to post. Will post tomorrow, for sure









Blessings to all in 2008!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I slept through midnight last night. I was exhausted. Tonight however...a different story. I'm still exhausted, but the movers will be here in the morning. I was supposed to go back to work tomorrow, but I called in for a sub...I am not ready to go back and with the move just need the extra day, so back on Thursday I will go. I have an official off-work date of February 8th. Due date is March 8th. My OB feels that if I'm still pregnant at 36 weeks *PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE* That is when she wants me off my feet...and after the year I've had/am having. I am 100% on board with that.

I'll have pics of the new place up this weekend I hope. It's really exciting. DH is driving up and back right now







with boxes and things because we have the movers by the hour and really just need them for the big things so we are trying to get as much of the little stuff out of the was as we can. I've been packing the boxes up and up until tonight we've driven up in two loaded cars to unpack the boxes and bring the empty ones back. Tonight though, Jacob is sleeping and so I'm staying here and DH is just driving the boxes up into piles for me to unload tomorrow.

Jacob is bursting with new things. It's so exciting to watch him growing and learning all the new stuff every day. It seems like every day there is a new word or concept. I love it!

Yesterday I think it finally sunk in that I'm really and truly pregnant. I don't know what it is about this pregnancy that I can't seem to remember that I'm growing a baby..but every once in a while I just have the thought drift over me "There's a baby...and she's growing inside you!" We bought her a few new outfits yesterday so that was pretty exciting. It's the first new things I've bought for her. I've got all Jacob's baby stuff still so we'll be reusing a lot, but having a cute little pink dress and some purple things too really is making this daughter concept become more real.

I have more packing to do, but Leah insisted mama sit down for a bit. She does have a way of reminding me to slow down...a good thing I'm sure.

*hugs* mamas!!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i just cannot sleep this morning! i woke up around 1am after falling asleep at 9pm in the guest bedroom. ugh!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DiD, we think this is the last one just because it feels right. Eurovision baby gave us a hell of a scare over Christmas- at one point, I was quite seriously in fits of tears because I couldn't face planning another baby's funeral- and whilst yeah, we CAN fit another one into our lives, I don't know that it's a big enough deal for us to want to. Just the reality of trying to organise a trip to hospital for me to be monitored was a nightmare, with my mum around to help with childcare and pick up the pieces. We're going back to NFP for a couple of years until we know for sure that we're done, but barring accidents, I think my baby years are pretty much over. It's not so much the SPD, because that's calmed down since he dropped, it's the cumulative and emotional stuff that goes with having a large family. A lot of it is the whole multiple miscarriage thing- I don't know if the issue was weight, or antibodies, or just pure bad luck, but there's a lot of other emotions that come into play with PAL, that I just can't handle again. I'm still crossing my fingers for you two though







: (and Skye was conceived 6 weeks after OUR wedding...)

Kaspirant, I'm glad the cabin is going well for you







It sounds wonderful.

Amy, for goodness sake go and take a pregnancy test. The crabbiness could be down to a change in contraception, but it could also be a bean







AND you just said the fatal words "I want to lose weight" and "only one child" in the same post, which is a guaranteed fertility charm.... try giving Brynn a feather duster (or microfibre) and asking her to help tidy up. It worked wonders on our dust mountain









Kavita







I love the way you always sound so down to earth and grounded. May your hubby appreciate just HOW hard parenting 9-5 is, and the gym remain fulfilling.

Monique, yep, I'm training with Bach. The Bach Centre is literally just down the road from me here, so it's feeling like a giant karmic hint to get back into things.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

Amy, for goodness sake go and take a pregnancy test. The crabbiness could be down to a change in contraception, but it could also be a bean







AND you just said the fatal words "I want to lose weight" and "only one child" in the same post, which is a guaranteed fertility charm....

Ha! You are funny. I don't think so though, because even though I got off the pill (which was mainly to see if it would help with my endo), I still have the old reliable IUD! Now, if somehow a baby was concieved through *both* of those methods, well I guess you could just call me Mary, version 2.0.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

We woke up to a morning so cold that our water had frozen! DH had to go down to the basement and use a hairdryer on the pipes to get the water working again. I'm just bummed its too cold to play outside today - Killy doesn't start school till next week, so I'm grasping at ways to keep him fully occupied and not tormenting Ellie all the time.







I'm thinking a trip to the library this afternoon will help, but then I have to do a grocery store trip. Is it awful that I would prefer doing almost anything in the world more than taking two kids to the grocery store with me? I always come home nearly in tears... somehow the moment we walk into the store both kids devolve into fighting pre-verbal todlers who lack all their normal social skills.

Anyone who cares to, please send some positive energy/prayers to my aunt. She has lung cancer and has taken a real turn for the worse, it seems. My uncle called my dad (they're brothers) and asked him to come out this morning because my uncle is so scared about what's happening with his wife. She's been in the hospital for a few days now, and was only diagnosed a couple months ago.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

it snowed for about three minutes here in north carolina this afternoon!

ez and i went to drop stuff off at the thrift store and i just have to share what we scored while there! A little piano, a wooden bead and wire play toy and a wooden pull-toy int he shape of a caterpillar for $3 total. Plus, a Medela Pump in Style Traveler breastpump for $4.10 with all of the pieces included and in excellent condition. For $1, a bike seat that we can mount for ezra! Woo hoo! I could barely believe such great things.

Since I am planning to work as a doula/midwife's assistant this year, I thought that I may need to pump so had just planned on borrowing my friend's pump as her daughter will be about 22 months by the time i would use it. I am sure she will keep nursing, but not pumping for the nights she works at the birth center.

QoC- Ez and i went to the library today after the thrift store and had fun. We hadn't been there since we got back into town so it was all new again even though it's such a small place. They are just a little neighborhood library but have puzzles and some play things in addition to a decent selection of books. Sorry it's so hard about the grocery store. It's on my list of things to fear in becoming a mom to two kids!







Will send healing vibes to your aunt, so sorry she is sick.

helen- i am struggling to imagine being needed by two kids so i can see how more than that would be well, just really big to handle. are you doing better from your christmas scare? and, is your kitchen all done finally or did i miss that post? i am so jealous that the bach place is close to you. how fabulous!

kaspirant- i, too often feel that this pregnancy is so surreal and i even forget that i am pregnant or just don't feel like a babe is really coming! i made a list this morning while i was being an insomniac of all the things i need to get into place.

in other news, DH took a job working from home! It's only part-time and with a friend of ours (who had a homebirth last week!) who started website called keyingredient.com. so, dh is working with him and like 10 other people on the behind the scenes stuff of the website. they pay is next to nothing but is better than nothing or him being gone all day every day. i hope to make a few dollars on etsy soon and maybe do a craft show locally before the babe is born. it's so different for us to have to think about money these days but we really are trying to stretch our savings and be available for each other and the babes. so, this means being creative for a while in ways to make money. i am so thankful that dh is willing to sacrifice a higher paying more lucrative job to be at home more.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspirant* 
I thought I'd add this in to the weight/mother conversation. I wrote it over a year ago. My Mom has never seen it.

I too have had weight issues because of my mom. She was under 100 pounds for most of my childhood. Pics from when I was young remind me of people saved from the concentration camps. When I was pregnant with Keagan she "reminded" me that she gained no more than 15 pounds while pregnant with me and she was under 115 when I was born. Thanks, mom.
Your letter was incredible; I wish I could write something like it and then send it to my mom.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
*Amy, for goodness sake go and take a pregnancy test.* The crabbiness could be down to a change in contraception, but it could also be a bean







AND you just said the fatal words "I want to lose weight" and "only one child" in the same post, which is a guaranteed fertility charm.... try giving Brynn a feather duster (or microfibre) and asking her to help tidy up. It worked wonders on our dust mountain

















that was my first thought as well


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
kaspirant- i, too often feel that this pregnancy is so surreal and i even forget that i am pregnant or just don't feel like a babe is really coming! i made a list this morning while i was being an insomniac of all the things i need to get into place.

It's so weird to read this. I remember when I was pregnant other mothers in our DDC who already had children would say this, would talk about how they didn't have everything ready, or the pregnancy wasn't at the tip of their minds all the time, and I remember thinking, "HOW is that possible?!?" I just could not imagine NOT thinking about being pregnant 24/7, and I was one of those mothers, like many first timers, I guess, who had all the details lined up months in advance.

Now, having a 2 y.o., I can TOTALLY relate! NOTHING occupies all my thoughts anymore. Fragmented doesn't begin to describe. And I could totally picture myself not worrying about all the details like what needs to be done. There are some small diapers around here somewhere...I've got plenty of towels ...the boobs still work...I'm a pro at slinging...what else is there again?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

hey there ladies.

helen, i'm so sorry about your scare over christmas! i'm so glad it's passed, and soon you'll be holding your sweet healthy baby in your arms. (when are you due again?)

fern, so sorry you are having such a rough time! your blog was so sweet...i'm so excited for your to meet your new little one.

Q of C, i'm so sorry about your aunt. i'll be sending healing vibes her way.

amy, hope you are feeling better today. i thought you might be pregnant, too, but i guess with the ivf, it'd be pretty miraculous. as for your prediction that i'd get a bfp this year...i honestly hope i don't...my mind is louder than my body right now. we really are not in place to have a baby right now. so much of our careers is in the air, and feels like it'll take off soon...and a baby would most likely put that to a halt, or slow it down. i'm hoping for a bfp in 2009.

kavita, how great that you have been getting organized, and getting to the gym. i laughed when you shared your story about your DH. i know that one, too! (although now my DH does take care of finley quite often, almost as much as me, but before...)

kaspirant, good luck with the big move!!! can't wait to come over and help unpack and play. i'm glad you took the day off today, and hope you can survive this next month, til you're done. hooray! and what a powerful letter to your mom...

speaking of weight, my contribution to the weight/body image conversation...i don't know where to start, but i, too, like most women in this country, have had my fair share of issues. my mom is teeny tiny, and i felt huge next to her, as i got older. now i realize i am and always have been pretty small, but next to her, i felt big, and she didn't help, jokingly calling me "helga". my SIL is also teeny tiny, like my mom (they are 5'2" and small boned and probably weigh 105 each). i have always had this battle, trying to lose weight, look better, thinner, etc...and have, in the past, been pretty unhealthy about it, a start that began at home, with my mom buying mostly fake "fat free" foods, etc, and my dad asking me one question each day, and only that one question: "did you work out today?" i remember finally, after months of this, breaking down and asking, is that all you care about?? what about what else i did with my day? (and if i said yes, he asked what, specifically, i did. if i said no, he'd go back to watching the game or doing his dictation).

i think i FINALLY have a healthy attitude, actions, and perspective on my body and weight and food and exercise now that i have finley. it started once i moved out and didn't have the weird tension or pressure with my parents in my face and on a daily basis. i started to learn more about real, healthy eating. but i still struggled. but, then, i became pregnant, and i dove into very healthy eating, since suddenly it had to be about health, and not how skinny i was. it was about growing and nourishing my baby. i ate vegetables, i ate well. after finley was born, the weight fell off, mostly...i still had a few extra pounds until he was about seven months old. it fell off, luckily, with no effort on my part. i was, of course, breastfeeding constantly, and then, i lived in new york city, so i was walking (and slinging) everywhere, a LOT of the time. and i continued to eat well, and learn, and eat real food, both for myself and finley. and now, i am not walking like i used to, but i am doing yoga more regularly, and i am doing it because i love it, and i FEEL so good when i do it. and i feel so much better when i am strong and agile. i should probably exercise more. and (nothing against people who go to the gym), but i love that i don't go anymore. i used to go five times a week and obsessively work out for so long, killing myself, and being so concerned with my body. and it's funny, now i don't, and i look and feel better than ever before! i don't know exactly why, but i think a lot of it has to do with my eating, and i think i am getting more exercise in my regular living, as i'm not a student (sitting and studying all day), but am an active woman in my daily stuff...

so anyway, thanks to finley, i am coming to a much better place.

i still face weirdness with my parents (of course), but now i really laugh at it, and it doesn't get to me that much. (this past trip, my mom said i couldn't gain an OUNCE if i got a certain dress, and one of the first things she said, in response to my getting a role on tv, was that the pressure was on (for me to be skinny), cause everyone is so tiny in this world, and the camera adds weight). UGH. i look forward to (hopefully) being a model of another woman on tv/movies with a more normal body. (i do wear a 2/4, but am very curvy, unlike most "hollywood" actresses).

so, there's my long, messy ramble on weight.

it's been a priviledge to be part of this conversation, and i'm so glad to see all of us working with our issues and trying to move on, in an adult way, move past the pains of our past, and live a healthy life.

my goal for this year, in terms of my body, is to do yoga even more consistently and to eat more nutritiously, to continue to learn about the best ways to eat, and to not let the hollywood image/standard get to me, to continue to embrace my own curves and body, as real and womanly as it is.

by the way, this is completely anti-climactic, but i feel like sharing which show i am on.
i was paranoid a lurker might see it, and tell someone who shouldn't know, as it shouldn't be "out and about", because it could reveal future storylines, but at the moment, i'm over that paranoia, and it should air soon-ish, though who knows, now, with the strike.
but anyway, i am going to be on the show "dirty sexy money", which is on abc. i find it to be quite a riot that this is the show i'm going to be on, seeing as how "dirty" and "sexy" and full of "money" i am







, but it'll be fun!
i've done one episode, and should have several more after the strike. my one episode was very tiny...i only have two lines, and am probably on screen for about three seconds...but, still, it's a beginning, and it was a blast. i got to "work" with donald sutherland all day (we weren't in the scene together...i enter right after he exits), but, regardless, it was loads of fun.

finley is sleeping early these days, as he seems to be skipping his nap more and more often. anyone else??

sorry that was so long.

off to scratch more to-do's off my new year's list!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

barcelona, shut up you are going to be on dirty sexy money???? OMG I'm going to die. You HAVE to tell me when it's going to air. I can't imagine keeping something like that quiet, I would positively burst.

I don't think we're going to conceive a baby 6 weeks after our wedding. My cycles are SO effing wonky it's ridiculous. I had 7 days of post O-like temps in the 97.5+ range and suddenly the last 2 days it's been more like 96.8 and yet AF is not showing up either. I am







over it and can only assume it is the wisdom of my body that I need a bigger break between babies this time. Which I am coming to peace with even though there is that crazy nagging voice in the back of my head that really wants another baby right now.

I find it odd that people ask me what married life is like. It is exactly like my previous life. Nothing has changed except that we now get mail addressed to Mr. and Mrs. which is totally cute and makes me like this guy


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm just selfishly posting without any personal messages, since I need to get to bed. But I love you all









My New Year's resolutions:
Read one novel every month
Enter and finish a race by the end of the summer
Learn how to can
Find a new job!
Find a happy balance with our income/spending/lifestyle

And for January:
Update my resume
Find my thermometer and start monitoring my cycles again.

I may be joining the TTC in 08 team. Probably later in the year, since you may notice the find a new job resolution- we're planning to move back to Canada when DH graduates in the Spring.

Next time I promise a less self-absorbed post....


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
NOTHING occupies all my thoughts anymore. Fragmented doesn't begin to describe. And I could totally picture myself not worrying about all the details like what needs to be done. There are some small diapers around here somewhere...I've got plenty of towels ...the boobs still work...I'm a pro at slinging...what else is there again?









This is SO where I'm at right now!!!









barcelona - yes! tell us when it airs!!! I want to see it! How exciting!

So I've finally started a blog. Nothing fancy, just a place to record my thoughts, contemplations, and day to day happenings. I wrote an email to a mama the other day, a sort of year in review update, and realized how much had happened last year that I didn't record. At 27, I think I'm finally getting to the "age" where you start realizing how quickly life passes by. And since I can't keep a journal IRL (except for writing entries when I'm really frustrated and need to sort things out), and since I'm online waayyy too much, I figured what's the difference between writing a post here or on other boards or typing one out on my blog. It may be a while before I share the addy for it because I'm of sheepish about these sort of things. I want to feel like I can write whatever I want, and mainly anonymously so, until I feel comfortable enough to share.

ETA
QOC, your aunt is in my thoughts!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel, you know what? Even if you do write self-obsessed posts (and I think this is the first time I've seen you do so) we love you anyway.

Monique, go on the blog








I think you should join ravelry as well though, just to distract you further from the children and Real Life







Incidentally, did you ever decide on a midwife or UC or ???

Gunter, I'm basically just sleeping all the time, except when I'm sitting still and wanting to go to sleep. Steve goes back to university on Monday, and I'm freaking out a bit about what I'm going to do without him. That bp/oedema scare really knocked the wind out of my sails- I don't know if it was a UTI or what, but I'm definitely feeling "cooked" now. Good luck with the money thing- the best decision we ever made was to downshift and move down here, even if we don't have the space we'd ideally like. We have family, and that's a big deal. (oh, and a kitchen. No paint, but







:

Barcelona, I have absolutely no idea what dirty sexy money is, so I just hope that's what they're paying you







Congratulations anyhow, it sounds glamorous. And sophisticated. And completely unrelated to MY life, complete with sticky fingerprints and all.

DiD, sod it, throw the thermometer away and just shag your husband senseless







I have to say, I'm struggling to remember what sex was like in the days before I had a big fertile belly, and swollen super-sensitive boobs, or trying not to waste a drop because I might be ovulating some time this year, or anything.... part of me is seriously curious to remember what non-mummy sex is like. I'm sure I'll find out one of these days, but for now, just enjoy him









Queenie, I'll keep your family in my thoughts. I've lost a great-aunt to lung cancer, and most of my grandfathers/greatgrandfathers to lung disease, so I can sympathise. It's terrifying to watch, as well.







to you all.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
part of me is seriously curious to remember what non-mummy sex is like.

You're not the only one!! I was just thinking last night, I wonder how often the average couple with a toddler has sex? And is it usually the wife or the husband who initiates? Maybe I'll go start a poll in the Toddlers forum. I would love to know.

barcelona, I have never seen that show, but it sure sounds impressive!! Will you let us know when it airs? I'll totally watch it!

Brynn's beckoning me, "Mom! Come play with me!" So I need to go be a good mama now. I keep wanting to write so much more but just haven't had the time/energy the past few days. At least I'm not feeling like a raging







today, and didn't even kill DH when I realized this morning that he left for work in HIS truck with MY keys. So despite my grocery and library plans for the day, we have been housebound. Arg!







:

Anyway, I'll be back later tonight to respond to everyone!

ETA: Here's the poll.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
DiD, sod it, throw the thermometer away and just shag your husband senseless







I have to say, I'm struggling to remember what sex was like in the days before I had a big fertile belly, and swollen super-sensitive boobs, or trying not to waste a drop because I might be ovulating some time this year, or anything.... part of me is seriously curious to remember what non-mummy sex is like. I'm sure I'll find out one of these days, but for now, just enjoy him

















: Helen, I adore you.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Monique, go on the blog







I think you should join ravelry as well though, just to distract you further from the children and Real Life







Incidentally, did you ever decide on a midwife or UC or ???

I don't even know what ravelry is....







I'm assuming it is a knit blog ring?
So I wouldn't know how to join. Though I spend entirely too much time online anyway.

I hired a midwife, who is already paid in full because dh sold his truck, and don't know if she'll make it in time for the birth or not but like having someone "there" just in case. She comes to my house for appointments (I am really too lazy to do my own prenatal care), will send me to a local CNMw if I need testing of any sort, and is a pretty laid back yet chatty farm woman. I like her well enough but I'll be glad when this is all over. I really, really want to babymoon!!!!!!









Oh, and I'm 28 weeks today.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

I was doing really well at keeping up for a couple weeks, there, but by the end of the last thread I kind of lost it again! Subbing before this gets too long, and hope to catch up soon!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

I had never heard of Dirty Sexy Money til I got the role, either. We don't have cable, and tv is just not a part of our lives. But, we are getting it now, so that I can at least tape my show(s) and use them for my acting reel.
For anyone who is interested, you can get an idea of it here:
http://abc.go.com/primetime/dirtysex...index?pn=index

I thought it'd be airing later this month, but now it looks like ABC is being all wonky with their scheduling, cause of the strike, so who knows when it'll be on. Of course, I will let you all know!

DiD, how many babies do you think you want? Do you have any idea, a vision of the number, of how big of a family you will have? Do you come from a big family?

I am so overwhelmed with one, and cannot wait to have another, and POSSIBLE a third, though I will see how I feel when I get there...but I cannot imagine having more than three. There is definitely a part of me, though, that sees big families and fantasizes about that dynamic. But I don't think it's something I'm capable of doing.

Helen, I'm so sorry you are feeling so badly. I hope you can manage without Steve come Monday. What are your plans for the birth? Thanks for keeping us all laughing and smiling! You are the best! And believe you me, most of the time, my stingers are very sticky. I feel like I have to transform myself into a different person altogether (make up! blow my hair dry! wear something nice!), when I go into an audition, meeting, set, etc.

Monique, I'm glad you're all set with your midwife, and you know what? before you know it, you will be in the bliss of babymoon. Ahh. I remember how long those last weeks stretched on for me, though. Everything goes by fast once it's passed.

Amy, I'm definitely going to check out your poll.







I don't know if I told you or not, but DH and I (and finley) watched the videos of Brynn, and we were all just LOVING them, and DH and I, especially were laughing so hard. I so appreciated your captions of what she was saying! (built in Closed Captions). Hope tomorrow is a better and mobile day.

Mel, are you excited to move back to Canada? where in CA will you be moving? Good luck with your list of to-do's. You reminded me I need to get to charting myself, with a thermometer, etc, though with more focused efforts to continue avoiding conception.









Finley continues to avoid his nap! It makes for a challenging second half of the day, but at least he goes to sleep much earlier. For some reason, I am WIPED tonight...Can't figure it out. I was pretty productive with un-fun things today, so maybe that is it. And my mom emailed me, which always puts me in a funk. But anyway, now I am in bed and plan to stay here til I drift off.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona, it's another HB- maybe a UC, depending on how I feel on the day. I did talk with my midwife (you know, the one who reduced me to tears of worry and frustration for weeks with that bacteriurea test) about my worries about a fast one, and they'll deal with whatever happens. Just make sure that we don't cut the cord.

Monique, ravelry is like the yarn crafts forum, but bigger and better. www.ravelry.com They're having an open day later this month, but they're getting through the invite list pretty quickly at the moment- a friend of mine was in three weeks after adding her name to the list.

It's 5.43, and I've been up for 50 minutes. The brand new sofa covers are in the wash because my adorable 2yo just spilt her midnight drug (hot milk) all over everywhere and I've been meaning to get round to it anyhow, and I want to go to sleep but I can't, because she's curled up on my half of the big bed







AND the sofa covers say "do not tumble dry" and I can't decide what I'm going to do- whether I'm going to obey instructions or stick them in for a while on cool or ??? I have 2 hours to sort this out, if I'm going to get them done before the kids get up in the morning. Blah. Blah, blah, blah.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
DiD, how many babies do you think you want? Do you have any idea, a vision of the number, of how big of a family you will have? Do you come from a big family?

Somedays, we think we just want one or two more. Others, we want like 10 or 12. I don't think we're going to settle on a number and just take it as it comes. I knew that breastfeeding, especially tandem nursing, would reduce my fertility but I'm not willing to sacrifice it in the name of having another baby, KWIM? So if we only end up with one or two more I think we'll be happy.

I come from a crazy dysfunctional blended family. The short explanation is that I don't come from a big family but I have a lot of people I call my siblings.

Jim comes from a small family with only one sibling and a single mom. He's said to me on many occasions he always wished he'd had a couple of brothers to play with because his sister was really mean.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

barcelona - I'm so excited to see you on TV again!!! I remember when you were on L&O, it was such a thrill watching it and getting to say "I know her!!!!" We had friends over for dinner last night and they actually know the show (I'd never heard of it














so they'll be watching for you too.







They actually live in California too, somewhere around LA.

Helen - I wouldn't mess with the laundry care tag on couch pillows. Because if shirts shrink they can just be handed to the next smallest person, but couch cushion covers don't have that luxury. I usually just throw a massive blanket over our couch when I wash the cushion covers. I expect I am too late with this sage advice, however









Amy - I posted in your poll with a link to a recent discussion related to the sex thing... you might find it interesting.

Random toddler utterance of the day: "I'm sorry about your beaver tail, Mummy. And your beaver bum." I'm like, what? Turns out it was from her favourite cartoon, Toopy and Binoo were pretending to be beavers in some episode she saw I'm sure a few weeks ago. She did, however, correctly assume that I hadn't *wanted* my bum turned into a beaver's.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: That's cute, Spughy. But scary...

Barcelona, my husband just saw you on my Facebook profile, demanded to know who you are, thinks you're too glamorous to be a mummy and spat his drink out when I told him you worked for dirty sexy money. (he asked what you did...) You can have a LOT of fun with this the next year or so...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
"I'm sorry about your beaver tail, Mummy. And your beaver bum."

That needs to be your signature line.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Winter is going to be the death of me.

Warning: It's gross


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hey mummies.

I made a good dinner tonight! A few cloves of garlic, a handful of oregano leaves, a few tablespoons of butter, 1/2 cup parmesan cheese, one raw (local, organic) egg, salt and pepper in the blender, dolluped over whole wheat pasta and lightly sauteed green beans.

I, suddenly, and turning into a COOK! This is surprising, and delightful (to me)! Dh is usually the cook, but since he got sick at New Year's I did a kick-ass job making the black-eyed peas, cornbread, and greens, I've been hooked!

I totally do not have room for another hobby, what with a bazillion knitting projects going and teaching and trying to make our lives of lovable chaos into lives of ordered sanity. But until I burn out, I am liking this quite a lot.

Barcelona, that is so cool about your gig. I don't have cable, either, but if you post links after it airs, I will follow them and be happy for you!







I totally should have called you over the holiday. We were in Orlando for three days. Sounds like you could have used some time off the family gunk!

Amy, the shagging poll is too funny! But the results were CRAZY! I am amazed, truly. I signed us up for once a week, I think, initiated by me, but it could have been me or dh, as it's usually some sort of an agreement that it's about that time...

Flapjack, I don't recall now what your last few posts were, but they made me laugh.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

honeytree, thanks for thinking of me....but, happily, i was not in orlando for christmas! we stayed home and kept a quiet holiday, just the three of us, while my SIL and her boyfriend joined us for dinner on christmas day. we went to orlando for thanksgiving, and it just doesn't make sense (financially, logistically, energy-level-wise, not to mention emotionally), to go AGAIn at christmas. so, i won't be visiting again until may, when one of my best friends is getting married! i'm excited about the wedding, and it will be fun and nice to have a distraction while i'm there, dealing with family gunk.

oh, and like you, honeytree, i am enjoying discovering my inner domestic goddess! while the writer's strike is very stressful and at times depressing, it is giving me the chance to focus on my domestic side. the house has never looked or felt better! i'm actually on top of things for once! and have had my go in the kitchen, too, which i've quite enjoyed.

in my dream live, i'd have bouts of domestic goddess-hood, then bouts of working on projects/gigs. maybe it'll come true??? after all, the entertainment business can work like that. (with the added bonus of not having stress or worrying about when the next gig is coming during those quiet domestic times).

helen, you continue to make me laugh! i will play with my newfound job on dsm as much as possible! my grandmother has not even spoken to me, and has barely written very cold emails, since i got the job, she is that horrified by the name of the show! (it isn't THAT dirty or sexy. it's on abc, after all, not hbo).

DiD, i have no doubt your family will be beautiful and perfect, no matter the size, and hopefully you and jim will just *know* when you are complete.

and amy, finley and i looked at your blog again today, and the quotes just CRACK me UP!!!! brynn is quite the comic and an amazing story teller.

ok, that is all from me at the moment!

hope everyone is having a lovely start to the weekend!
it's raining here, and i'm thrilled.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Barcelona, reading your post made me re-read mine and I found that I called a fairly essential domestic task--cooking--a hobby. So apparently I need some shifting of the paradigm here! But it is lovely spending time in a home where it's obvious _somebody_ has spent some time making it _homey_, even if that somebody is you!

DiD, I just read your thread on Winter and the poop. Oh, Mama, hugs, hugs, hugs, hugs, hugs!!! I loved the suggestion of the back-zipping pj's, the front zipping ones with a safety pin through the zipper, and the onesies with overalls with taped-over buckles. I seriously would have no qualms about that. It seems like a natural consequence to me, not at all punitive. And maybe that in conjunctions with the last suggestion to smear other fun-feeling things like flour-water. Man, those were some freaking clever ideas! This mamas on this Web site never cease to amaze me.

I'm the first one up today, with a few minutes to myself! Woot!

ETA: One more thing. My fellow "curvy" gal cousin just emailed me this CNN story. There are some issues in the reporting, but I thought it interesting in light of our conversation about mommy bodies!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

HoneyTree~ I think cooking as a hobby totally makes sense to me. At times it's my hobby, but I differentiate between "I need to make some dinner to feed my cranky hungry family quickly" cooking and "Taking my time to make delicious, nutritious, creative meals". One is survival, the other hobby. Where that fits into domestic goddess-hood I have no idea?

DID~ I hope you find an end to the poop smearing. And I have no idea how you've put up with it for over a year before putting Winter up for sale!

Spughy, I'm sorry about your beaver bum, too









Amy, I haven't posted to your poll out of online shyness/prudishness, but I'm feeling pretty blessed by my sex life lately. And we both initiate









Barcelona~ Your work/life balance with bouts of working and SAHMness sounds lovely. I keep meaning to post a thread on the WOHM forum about life/work/home balance. Mine varies day to day










I am excited about moving back to Canada. My MIL just left this morning after two weeks here, and I really miss living closer to our families. We don't know exactly where we'll go- it depends on where we find work, but almost certainly back to British Columbia. Ideally Vancouver Island again (DH and I both grew up there), but we would move somewhere else if there were good jobs for both of us. The plan of moving *somewhere* but not knowing until likely quite close to our moving is a little scary right now.

And I found my thermometer and started temping again. All I have to figure out is if I can possibly get an accurate reading with a co-sleeping/co-waking toddler who wants to play with my thermometer.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i always get so behind on catching up with you all! gotta go read up!

we're heading out to a LLL fundraiser which is at a coffee shop downtown in the next city over...conveniently located very near the local bead shop. the bead shop is owned and run by a fab API mama, too! So, i am pretty excited to go hear live music, shop for beads and sneak in (maybe split it with dh?) a soy half decaf latte, perhaps.

we're checking out a new church in the morning. we listened to one talk online and there were babes gurgling and squealing in the background. that's a good sign that ez is welcome to stay with us, which we prefer. if you've been reading about our ongoing saga with church stuff, wish us well!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel, it doesn't actually matter if you get accurate readings or not. All that matters is that your readings are consistently inaccurate







My charts were a mess after Skye was born, but a thermal shift tends to be a bit obvious.

Gunter, good luck with the church







: The church that our playgroup is held at is concerned by its lack of younger members- theoretically, they do everything right, they just don't have the- something- of a multigenerational church.

I lost my mucus plug today, and I niggled throughout the day after DH and I spent some time in bed celebrating our anniversary, so I'm worrying that my month of prodromal hell has started. If you could keep the words "please, not 42" in your minds when you think of me, that would be a help- at the absolute latest, I'm at 36 today.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
"please, not 42"









:














:







:

You got it, sister!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Mel, it doesn't actually matter if you get accurate readings or not. All that matters is that your readings are consistently inaccurate







My charts were a mess after Skye was born, but a thermal shift tends to be a bit obvious.

I'm worried that the bazillion times that I say "no, it's not morning yet" between 5 and 6 am every morning will be affecting things a little. I would just take my temperature at 5 and not worry about it, but yesterday she vaulted over me to see what the beeping was- then was quite convinced that it must be morning! Here's hoping that at least the shift will be obvious- my charts were pretty easy to read in the past even with crazy shift work.

And please, please, please not 42 weeks!
















Gunter, I hope the new church "fits" your family well.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

can i have some of those "not 42" vibes too?
i so can't be pregnant 3 more weeks!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fern. No, you aren't allowed to go to 42 weeks either. Does anyone know if dziejen's had her baby yet, btw? Or Belleweather? They were due the 29th and 31st respectively...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

both have! ive been staking the dec ddc.









dziejen: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=822779
belleweather: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=818356


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Well, Happy new year everyone, a bit late! We had a nice one, although didn't do anything major- just had champagne and ice cream, and watched home movies, and the kids were beyond thrilled. We were done by 9 and I went to bed. Then our neighbor had to cancel her new year's day brunch the next day, so tonight a bunch of us are going over and we're going to drink the leftover champagne and eat the party food!









*Fern*, thinking of you, mama! Did Ngaio get over the puking?

*Helen*, woo hoo! Things are moving along! Praying that this baby comes sooner rather than later- at his own perfect time! I can't believe it's getting so close!

I liked reading your list of goals- you have some pretty exciting things to look forward to this year!

*Melanie*- you look exactly like a college friend of mine. It's uncanny!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
DiD, sod it, throw the thermometer away and just shag your husband senseless

















Amy, I'm off to go check out your sex poll after this!

*Barcelona*- how exciting! I can't wait to hear when the show is on- I've never seen it but I've heard of it. I missed your L&O show so I really want to catch this one! It helps that I have tivo now!

*Gunter* I hope the church was good. We had a hard time finding a place that fit. We have settled on a pretty decent church, but even so, in 3+ yrs I haven't made any real good friends. Lots of nice acquaintances, but no one I really connect with. I have so many wonderful crunchy friends here, and a whole big church full of people who share similar spiritual beliefs, but never do the two meet. Although today a mom from my neighborhood visited, and it was so cool to see someone from my 'mom life' there!

Oh- and one of my goals for the year is also to finish the pp doula training. I'm taking the course in a few months, and am working on the prerequisites. For so long, I've been looking for what I'd be good at and interested in doing, and I have felt like I don't have any talents or areas of 'expertise'- so I'm really happy to feel like maybe I've found something I can learn about and one day become skilled at, and enjoy, and help others in the process.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
both have! ive been staking the dec ddc.









dziejen: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=822779
belleweather: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=818356

Wow!! That is awesome- I've got to go check it out!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Wow, a lot of babies coming up soon from our very own DDC!!!!! It's getting exciting around here!!!! Of course, the previous ones were exciting too, but now it's kind of like it's gonna be raining babies in the next couple of weeks!! I'll be keeping you mamas in my thoughts!

I just went to a party with for supporting midwifery, and it was really fun. One of the ladies there, another midwife, just had her baby a short time ago. It's a little girl, and she looks soooooo tiny! I asked and she was 6 lb 13 oz at birth--just a couple ounces more than Ella! It was so crazy to look at this tiny little thing, she didn't even look real practically, she is smaller than Ella's favorite doll, and to think that Ella was that size just two short years and change ago!

Of course, now she just seems to be growing so fast. Our babysitter was gone for a couple of weeks for the holidays and was just amazed at how much more she is talking in just that short time--she is getting clearer and increasing her vocabulary and making more and more sentences all the time. I, for one, am feeling a little weird about nursing at times--not like I'm going to wean her, but sometimes in certain positions it just feels so bizarre to be nursing this little person who is over half my height!!! I just don't know where to put all of those long legs!







She's very insistent though that she's not a big girl--she's my tiny baby.









Helen, I'm sure you will have the baby sooner rather than later. And that it will all go smoothly. Just keep up the protein and water and take it easy as much as possible! happy anniversary, too!

Fern, I read your blog, and I was really happy to see that you got your tooth taken care of. When you said that you were going to get abx, I thought about suggesting that you try to ask for some tylenol 3 for the pain too, but I didn't know how you felt about taking narcotics and I didn't want to be un-groovy!







But I'm glad that someone gave you some seriously good drugs, because tooth pain is horrible. And any sort of peridontal thing isn't good in pregnancy either--you don't want that bacteria whizzing around your system either! When I was about 8+ months pregnant I had a horrible cough that was diagnosed as probably bronchitis, maybe pertussis (I'd been potentially exposed to pertussis at work) and so I ended up taking zithromax, and also phenergan with codeine cough syrup. I am loathe to take drugs like that, but I figured at the time that it was better than giving my baby pertussis or just going into labor sick as hell and exhausted from prolonged coughing fits that prevented me from sleeping at all. I found it really ironic that apparently codeine is actually one of the only safe things you can take for a cough while you're pregnant! So glad you got the good drugs and got the dental work done and are healing and out of pain. Hope you can take some good probiotics too before you go into labor, that will help prevent any thrush issues down the road!

Gunter, hope the new church works out for you!

barcelona--I actually haven't seen that show (we don't actually have any reception, we watch DVDs and the occasional streaming thing like Grey's Anatomy.) But I will have to do so now. Maybe we can have a virtual screening party with you when it airs? Let us know when it is!!! I liked the
L & O clip that you shared with us!

Awaken, what is the PP doula training like? Who is offering the course? I did postpartum doula work about 12 years ago, I actually started a little business in it after I finished college and while I was in the beginning stages of midwifery training. Actually, I imagine that since you have other breastfeeding education and training, and know how to take care of babies, you really do have all that you need to know! Honestly, it kind of cracks me up that all these things which were new ideas a bit more than a decade ago (postpartum doulas, birth doulas, etc.) are now these professions with credentialing bodies, and people take these credentials so seriously! Seriously, most of the time I spent working as a postpartum doula, I grocery shopped, I cooked, I cleaned, I walked people's dogs, I occasionally changed a diaper or held a baby for a few minutes so the mom could get a shower. Now and again I did give a little breastfeeding or infant care advice or instruction, but that was actually much less of the time than I spent doing basic household tasks. It's funny, because I'll never forget how agitated DH was about our PP doula--we were a little broke but I felt like I wanted to have a little help for a few hours, if only so I could feel a little more supported and taken care of just because there was no family to help. I remember DH just freaking out because of the nature of what she actually did--I just remember him kind of upset and saying, "Why do we have to pay someone $20 an hour to swiffer??!!! I'll swiffer!!!" But I told him that the point was that he would be spending time with me and the baby. Anyway, I am sure that you would be an awesome postpartum doula, and I don't think that you probably even have to get certified if you don't want to--unless there is some law in the state you're in, which I doubt, you can really just print up some business cards and go to it! I suspect based on what I know of you that you must have a really good reputation in your community of moms, you are such a sweet and caring person, and so I imagine that you wouldn't have any trouble finding clients at all.

Mel--so, does this temping mean you are gearing up and getting ready for when you are moving back??? When are you planning on starting trying for #2? Hey, wait for me!







Let's try to work it so that we are due the same time again!!







I think we were buddies on the TTC onethread the first time, but it's so darn long ago now and so much more has transpired since then that I can barely remember!!!

HoneyTree--I am, all modesty aside, a pretty great cook and baker. (Although I, too, distinguish between food preparing as an art, and as a survival necessity--I love the former, I loathe the latter.) I am also a pretty decent housekeeper/decorater/domestic engineer type too, and pretty good at stuff like decluttering and organizing. However, and this is a big however, I sometimes wish that I was more athletic/outdoorsy/easygoing. You seem to be fairly relaxed and down to earth, and it seems like you do fun stuff with Woody and your family. Sometimes it's harder for me to really enjoy the moment and be spontaneous and just do stuff like play in the mud or painting with Ella, especially if it involves a mess that I will have to end up cleaning up! I want to be a young, fun, hip mom, but I sometimes feel more like an old, exasperated, uptight mom!! So, I guess what I mean is that there are benefits and drawbacks to both ways of being, from being more domestically inclined to being more creative and spontaneous and funloving. So, I'll send you some of my 50's housewife domestic vibes




























: if you send me some







:














:














:good vibes:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
I'll send you some of my 50's housewife domestic vibes




























: if you send me some







:














:














:good vibes:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Deal!









So,







, we go back to work today--teacher planning day. Woody's been asking for the kids, so I'm sure he's ready for it, but, as we've all mentioned here before, there are some serious benefits to being SAHMoms, even temporarily, and those I will miss.

I think if I'm aiming for TTC in the next couple of months I have to figure out what's going on with my cycle. Woody's frequent night waking and super-nursing sessions is responsible, I think, for my 30 to 45 day cycles and on-and-off thermal shifts. Was it Helen who said sod the worrying and just shag like mad until a







? That's my plan, provided dh's up for it!


----------



## oliversmum2000 (Oct 10, 2003)

hello everybody









happy new year

i am so excited, dh and i have decided to ttc another baby























i am hoping for a baby by christmas - and my sil is expectin her second in may, so we may have 2 more people in our family by christmas, i am sooooo excited


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Brynn slept through the night last night!!







And the night before was pretty good too - I think she slept til around 4:00. I'm starting to think it's the bedtime snack that is making all the difference: peanut butter bread and a banana seems to do the trick! (Or at least I'm letting myself believe that today!)

And since it's going to be ridiculously unseasonably warm today (like,73), Brynn and I are going to the zoo!

Kavita, you can come over to our house to watch barcelona's show. We have rabbit ears so we get all the networks.









Helen, thinking of you and sending BABY COME OUT! vibes. You too Fern!


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

to helen and fern's babies: don't stay in there too long!

amy, YAY on the sleep!

oliversmum, your ttc news is so exciting!!! hope you have fun in the process, and hope you have a bfp soon.

honeytree, thinking about you as you return to work...

and kavita, a virtual screening party sounds great. i think it'll be on in february, though who knows, really. you seem to know so much in the world of midwifery and all. there is so much i do not know. and don't we all need to find balance in ourselves, while also recognizing and appreciating our strengths, instead of letting our weaknesses beat us down.

finley was insane last night, nursing nonstop, and has been wanting it all day, too. thankfully, dh was able to take him out for a bit . and on top of that, i have a bit of a stomach bug, and don't feel so well. i'm sure, with rest, i'll be fine tomorrow.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Still here, still happy. I'm doing this, I'm doing this! Do you even have "The little engine who could" over there- a book about a little steam train who had an obsessive interest in going up really big hills? I used to love it when I was little. Baby will come when he's ready, regardless of how much I contract between now and then, and in the meantime I have MDC and not enough sleep









Fern







Your baby will be out before you know it. I'm fascinated to know how much she weighs, though, after all the u/s malarkey.

Kavita, you have no idea how cool you truly are, even if you do do the washing up after being all creative in the kitchen.









Does anyone know which button my daughter is pushing on the computer that shuts it down immediately? It's getting quite annoying...


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi oliversmum! Good luck with the TTC!

Kavita, I would love to share TTC times and a DDC with you again. We don't have immediate plans for TTC, but I've been wanting to start charting again out of curiousity and cycle familiarity. We TTC for over a year for Neela with really long irregular cycles. But before we make any baby plans we have to deal with moving, new jobs, etc. So right now the charting is just back-up TTA









Helen, I'm hoping for a January babe for you. We have little engine that could here, too. And Fern- I'm watching for your announcement any day now! This baby boom is so exciting









Amy, congrats on the sleep!

barcelona, sending you some restful vibes. Is Finley getting his two year molars? Neela's first one popped through over Christmas.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Helen, glad to hear that your spirits are up today! I checked Fern's blog and as of yesterday, no baby. I am getting so excited for the new wee ones!!! And it will be really exciting to hear about the new pregnancies as they happen too.









Brynn had her first dental check-up today and it went really well. She's cavity free and "perfect" (of course!) and the dentist and dental tech were really great. I'm glad that her first experience of going to the dentist was a positive one and I feel like a good Mama for flossing and brushing her teeth every day. Yay me!

Oh and in other good news, Brynn slept through the night *again* last night, this time til SIX O'CLOCK! She had bananas and peanut-butter bread again before bed...soo.....I'm just sayin'. I think going to bed on a really really full tummy is doing the trick. Of course I don't want to jinx myself so I probalby shouldn't have said that!

That's it for now. I'm off to write a blog entry (which kept me awake from 3:00am to 4:30 this morning!) while she's asleep.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

amy- i am so glad t hear about brynn's awesome sleeping these nights! so happy for you to get the rest you deserve! i gotta catch up on your blog. i have not had time to browse the blog world recently!

church was a hit for us on sunday! thanks for the support and understanding, mamas.

i am feeling way preggo these days. tossing and turning through the nights. buxton's head is putting the pressure on me, for sure. we've had such good walks recently with some unseasonably warm weather here in nc. ez just said, "mama, i want buxie. can i hold him?" then lifted up my shirt. i am melting in love. she's convinced this babe is a boy.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

okay, just as soon as I was caught up on posts I fell behind again!!! I just can't keep up!









I've been dealing with some seriously low blood pressure lately (like 104/52 by last check). And an irritable uterus (way too many BH and rock hard uterus when I'm active - which could be just getting out of bed to get the kids a snack). And some other really weird symptoms...







Luckily I've got a new train table and play kitchen area for the kids so they seem to be happily occupied while I pass out (not literally) in bed. I am wondering what this means in terms of gestational length.

It's a beautiful night out (almost in the 60's) so we went on a family walk around the neighborhood. We came home to fresh baked oatmeal bread, freshly ground peanut butter and fresh cherrry jam (yeah, I'm blogging so I'm taking pictures of EVERYTHING!). Simple and delicious dinner! There's NOTHING like made-from-scratch PB&J.









oh, and here's my latest bump pic


----------



## flyingspaghettimama (Dec 18, 2001)

Wanted to let everyone know that in this month's Pregnancy magazine, you'll see our own Amy eloquently speaking about how a doula is helpful in birth. Last two paragraphs (if you didn't know it already, the most important part of an article, just like the back page of a magazine is crucial). She gives the "kicker."

Just sayin'!

FSM


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Monique, it's a third pregnancy. What do you expect, honestly?

Gunter







:

Amy, what's Brynn's favourite colour?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flyingspaghettimama* 
Wanted to let everyone know that in this month's Pregnancy magazine, you'll see our own Amy eloquently speaking about how a doula is helpful in birth. Last two paragraphs (if you didn't know it already, the most important part of an article, just like the back page of a magazine is crucial). She gives the "kicker."

Shut up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, I can't wait to read it!!!

Helen, I am not really sure. I've never thought about it, but she hasn't begun to show a preference as yet. Why?

Monique, your snack sounds heavenly! And your bump is beautiful. I hope your health issues resolve and you start to feel better.









Gunter, glad that church went well last weekend. Did I miss your posts about your previous church, or was that in another thread?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I promised her cashmere socks when she slept through the night, remember?


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I promised her cashmere socks when she slept through the night, remember?

Hee hee.







OK. How 'bout multi-color stripes?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Monique, it's a third pregnancy. What do you expect, honestly?


I don't know what I expected but it's been so weird this time around. This pg has been nothing like the other two. Nothing. I feel like I've been sick the whole time, have had really weird discharge issues that are freaking me out, and now feel like I should be really careful. Sometimes the BH even hurt, which isn't supposed to be a good sign. I'm just taking it as a sign that I need to knit more. And relax. While I still have the opportunity, meaning before the night diaper changes and feedings take over.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
I don't know what I expected but it's been so weird this time around. This pg has been nothing like the other two. Nothing. I feel like I've been sick the whole time, have had really weird discharge issues that are freaking me out, and now feel like I should be really careful. Sometimes the BH even hurt, which isn't supposed to be a good sign. I'm just taking it as a sign that I need to knit more. And relax. While I still have the opportunity, meaning before the night diaper changes and feedings take over.

I am riht there with you with this being SUCH a different pregnancy. Compared to this babe, ezra never moved in the womb. This one is a hurricane and it can be painful. Today, I have felt like I needed to pee 100 times and had lots of pressure down there since 5:15am when I could no longer sleep. Ugh. You are not alone.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

:Gunter... you make me feel so loved


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

gunter and willemsmama, hang in there!
wm, you look BEAUTIFUL in your bump pictures!
and gunter, i'm so thrilled church was a good experience on sunday. do you think it's the final match for your family for now, or will you keep looking?
...how many weeks are each of you at?

amy, yay on sleep! i hope tonight is another good one.

fsm (and amy), can't WAIT to see the article!!! congrats!!!

helen and fern, hope you ladies are feeling well and resting up.

finley got my little bug yesterday, but we are both on the mend and almost ourselves today. even did some baking, which is always fun and uplifting.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Due Date, Fern







(did I get my dates right?) There's a parcel of niggling contractions on their way to you by post, I don't want them any more








Monique, big loves







You too, Gunter.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mamas,

i am just starting my 33rd week o' pregnancy today. I am thinner but my belly is bigger with this one than ezra. And, it moves like a hurricane so much unlike gentle ezra. She is excited to meet this babe and that part of my pregnancy has been probably the best part! She hugs and kisses my tummy and even says, "I love you, Buxie!" w/o prompting. She talks about details of the babe being born, too. I feel so safe knowing she wants to be a part of this birth with me. Yeah, I know that she's only 2, but I am confident in her ability to get what it means. She went to a couple of births with me from pushing stage to placenta in Bali, rubbed lots of backs in labor and demonstrated a secure latch to plenty of new moms! I think this really prepared her. I miss being around birth, like that, BTW.

I signed up for the PP Doula training here next month. I am reading up on a few books for it now. I have my ALACE labor assistant cert and this will be through DONA. Anyone else do that? Wondering if their philosophies are super different?

FSM and Amy- Can you send me an autographed copy? j/k but i will pick one up the next time i am in the book store. i am guessing they are already on the shelves?

The church was kid-friendly, had re-usable coffee mugs and a tea compost container, we met a man whose daughter was born at home, and I like the message and songs and prayers. It's episcopal which is a little more formal and liturgical that we are used to but we weren't uncomfortable by that or anything. One of our fave things is that women are elders, which was a huge issue in our other church (that we had been going to for 4 years and trying to change). Barcelona- Yeah, it is a good fit so far and we'll head back this sunday. There is a newcomer's dinner on Sun night but being vegan, we're hesitant to assume there will be much for us to eat. Do you all think it would be okay to call the hosts and ask about that?

I am so stoked that Brynn is having good nights of sleep!

Monique- You look like a beautiful preggo woman! I need to take more preggo pics of myself. I have very few this pregnancy but took one every week with ez. I love Pb&J these days, too! Before I am even out of bed in the morns, I always hope we have fresh bread.

helen- hope that you are ripening up and won't be waiting until 42 weeks to have this one!

fern- I am reading your blog and awaiting the birth story of your little girl. Do you think she will be as big as ngaio was at birth? which, btw, was twice the size of ezra. i am hoping and kinda already think that this babe will be bigger than 5 lbs. It feels like it already is!

amy- what are your tips for brushing toddler teeth? ez used to enjoy it, do it herself and then let us "help" (aka actually brush them well) but now she cries and screams! What time of day do you do it? Maybe if we didn't wait until after her bath she'd be less tired but then i worry about getting everything clean overnight.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Happy Due Date, Fern







(did I get my dates right?) There's a parcel of niggling contractions on their way to you by post, I don't want them any more








Monique, big loves







You too, Gunter.

tomorow (jan11th), but close! thanks helen.. nothing so far, but im crossing my fingers!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
FSM and Amy- Can you send me an autographed copy? j/k but i will pick one up the next time i am in the book store. i am guessing they are already on the shelves?

Jason checked Borders yesterday and they still had the January issue on the shelf. The Feb issue will probably be out next week, I'd imagine. [/QUOTE]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
amy- what are your tips for brushing toddler teeth?

Well, she's usually not super-thrilled about it, but it's something that Jason is completely obsessive about (he has perfect beautiful cavity-free teeth), so I pretty much let him take care of it. And he flosses her every night too! She's actually more tolerant of flossing than brushing. Anyway, what we do is have Jason (or me) lay on the floor, and she brushes our teeth, and then she lays down on one of our laps while the other brushes hers. This way, we can see what we're doing, and it keeps her from turning her head or wiggling away. It works pretty well. Also letting her choose her toothbrush and toothpaste helped *a lot*. That's pretty much it! I also brush her teeth once during the day, usually after lunch, but not as thoroughly as we do at night. I just do it right after I brush mine, and she's much more agreeable during the day.

Congrats on making it to big week 33, by the way! You're getting close!









barcelona, hope your tummy is feeling better!!

Oh, Jen, I went to see this exhibit today and thought of you. I think you would have enjoyed it!

Fern, I am getting so excited for you!! Happy due date tomorrow, Mama!! Maybe we'll get to say happy birthday by tomorrow night?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

okay.. i know i'm not really very involved here these days.. but i can comment on teeth brushing.
Ngaio loves it..she asks to brush her teeth like 6 times a day. i think its because she loves eating the toothpaste. i get the children's weleda toothpaste.. its yummy and okay to ingest. she opens her mouth and lets me really brush most of the time now but she didn't for a long time and i didn't push it with her. i found that if we all brushed teeth as a family she got really into it, and started asking for us to brush them like we do with elwynn. he brushes a while by himself then we do a "check" for "sugar bugs"...
elwynn hated the idea of bugs in his mouth, whic is how i convinced him to let me start brushing his teeth...


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

FSM (and Amy)~ Congrats on the article!

I can't believe how close all of these babies are getting! Sooo exciting!

Gunter, I'm glad the church seems like a fit. I think you should definitely call and ask about vegan-friendliness.

I just looked out the window, and it's monsooning outside. Our car is leaking water inside, and we're waiting for the seal parts to arrive next week to get it fixed. Of course the forecast was for dry weather, so we took the tarp off to run errands this morning, and DH was going to put it back on this evening after picking Neela up from daycare. Sigh. The wet weather and west coast mould is really bad this winter. We just bought a dehumidifier to see if we can improve our air quality in the house and get my DH's asthma/allergies under better control. I've even been bleaching the windowsills every couple of weeks, but the mildew grows back. It's so disgusting I can't even think about it







:

On a more positive note, Tuesday afternoon we had a date and rented a hot tub for an hour. A local hot tub/spa company has hot tubs in individual rooms with open ceilings that they rent out. It was really relaxing and a terrific date idea!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Mel, that sounds so nice! What a fun date idea.









I just posted a new blog entry that I would really like to share with y'all. It's been brewing for weeks. Please feel free to leave a comment if you are so moved!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I commented on your blog Amy!









Rowan got her brand new big-girl bed yesterday and, for the first time since she was teensy tiny, all 3 of us slept in the same room (4 if you count the cat, but she barfed in DH's closet sometime last night and he stepped in it this morning so I don't think that's going to continue.) DH tried to get Rowan to go back to sleep when she woke up in *her* bed without crawling over to him (the beds are all pushed together) but that didn't go over so well... we're going to start really working on that though. I think it'll be my turn for that tonight.

It's pouring with rain and we have to take the dog out for a walk as soon as Rowan's woken up and had lunch, which is really late because she was too tired to eat by the time we got home today after playing at a friend's house. Mostly my fault - we were having a really fun discussion about how to solve all the city's problems, which mostly came down to free psychological help, nutrition counseling and more social work funding for those who need it. Like *that* is going to happen... we just end up with people complaining more about the homeless and the police department getting more money to hire more officers to harass them. Sigh.

Not much new here... life putters on. Fern, I hope your wee baby pops out soon, Helen, Gunter and Monique I hope yours stay put until they're cooked.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is 37 weeks by latest possible dates, and the labour ramped up a gear today







I can't get the endorphins to kick in, either, and I can't break the ctx: they're strong enough now that it could be early labour, but not progressing.

I'm doing this. I think I'm actually doing Fern's labour, but still... I can keep doing this all the way up to 16th February, if I need to. But please, don't make me need to







: Not 42....

Mel, we think that the central heating probably played as significant a part as the singulair in controlling Isaac's asthma. He hasn't had a significant attack in over a year, hasn't dropped below the magic 60% hospitalisation number since September and has only used his blue inhaler 20 times, if that. He's like a different boy...just worth considering, maybe?

Amy, I read your blog and I'm thinking.

Spughy, many sleepy vibes









Fern







: Happy EDD, or happy birthing day, or possibly even both?


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey mel, do you all have carpets? since we moved into the solar house last year where there are no carpets, we totally breathe easier. it's probably a combination of things in this house. But DH is convinced that not having carpet helps.

helen-here's some strong contraction vibes sent your way...from me, the previous 37 weeker!

fern- and, some labor action for you, too!

more later...gotta go read "dance" book to ez.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen, i would SO take those pains if i could.. im having no sign of baby coming today.. *sigh* but on a good note im getting lots of stuff knit









thanks for all of the love and well wishes and labor vibes mamas..


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Helen, hoping it sooner rather than later for you. PS: That's really nice of you to do Fern's labor for her!

Fern, happy due date. (No pressure!)

Kavita, how's it been going with the gym? We're still totally on the fence about whether we should joing the YMCA, what with Brynn's monumental separation anxiety. I just don't know if it would be worth all of the work that it would take to get her adjusted to the nursery.









Spughy, good luck with the bed transition! We're still doing really well over here, so everybody keep crossing your fingers or knocking wood or whatever.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Tough day, but I did it.

Fern







Sending you a few more gentle birthing vibes, just in case.

OK, let's get really in-depth, deep and personal here. How DO you explain the difference between:
1) A unicorn and a monkey?
2) A duck, a penguin, and a cuckoo???? Feathers McGraw was jumping up and down like a loon shouting cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo in our house this afternoon. It's cute, but it's frustrating. A penguin is not a duck. A penguin is a penguin, and does not go cuckoo.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Helen, the difference between a unicorn and a monkey is that unicorns evolved from zebras, but monkeys evolved from australopithecines. Also, monkeys eat fruit, but unicorns prefer virgins. (...and somewhere, a psychologist hears a $cha-ching$ sound of Rowan, 15 years from now...)

There are no substantial differences between ducks, penguins and cuckoos btw. They've all got feathers, beaks and wings. Duh.









Fern, I'll be thinking "happy birthing" thoughts in your direction. BTW how long are you going to be in Van for? We're coming over some time in Feb, I'd love to meet your new bean!

I purged my pantry today, and once I've got everything off to the recycling centre/bottle depot tomorrow I will feel clean and uplifted. Then I will remember that I have to also purge every cupboard in my kitchen, our clothing closets, that storage space behind the closet, and the crap in the attic. But I will do it! I will take our place from overcluttered dump to serene, sparse, and tidy.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
But I will do it! I will take our place from overcluttered dump to serene, sparse, and tidy.









I would be a minimalist if I had more space









I only wish that we weren't renters and I would absolutely tear up the carpet and install better windows and improve the whole freaking house. But we're living in a ground floor poorly insulated student housing apartment in wet, mildewy Oregon winter weather. At least it isn't shag carpet. At this point it's damage control until the drier weather- the dehumidifier has taken a couple liters of water out of the air in only 24 hours, the hepa filter is running and I'm back to a strict regimen of frequent vacuuming with our super-duper hepa-filter vacuum and bleaching any mildew as soon as it appears. And my DH is back on singulair after not needing it for a couple of years. We'll be moving in the summer, so it's only a few more months.

We just had our most successful literary event with Neela since she was about five weeks old. Usually either DH or I end up taking her out for a break after a few minutes, since sitting quietly is pretty hard when you're two. But DH had a reading tonight and she sat in her chair and drew and did a puzzle through the entire thing, with very few interruptions and interjections. I'm impressed!

We also had a funny day of miss bossy telling us to be different people. I spent much of today as either Marcie, or "a boy named Chuck". Neela was queen of the bare bums, a princess, Marcie, and Fiona, among others.

Helen, wishing you either hard labour or no-labour, whichever you would prefer. But no more contractions until the real thing. And Fern, lots of baby labour vibes headed your way, too!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I know what went wrong, I sent Fern's contractions to the cosy cabin in the wood, and the postal services returned them to sender







NOT doing that one again...StrawberryFields is nearly as fed up as me, she can have them instead.

Mel,







that's tough. Is there any chance of the university moving you?

Spughy, tidying the house while the kids are still growing is like sweeping the snow while it's still growing. Cleaning, yes, but tidying? Nah.... saying that, it did feel good tidying up around here with the building work and decluttering so much. We're doing our bedroom today







: that's going to be bad.

Oh, and you made me laugh. Unicorns- the antithesis of the promise keepers movement. And a penguin clock. I think this is probably because she finally saw someone else with one of those cuddly toy backpack things, and his was a monkey...


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Amy, I read your blog post. I have someone like that in my life. She's about 10wks behind me with her first and honestly, totally clueless. She'd asked me some superficial pregnancy questions and after talking to her for a bit I told her that pregnancy can do some really weird things and if she ever wanted to talk I was there for her... she just sort of looked at me and didn't really respond. I don't know why I said it but I sort of shrugged and said that I wouldn't try to convince her to have a homebirth or anything. Everyone has to do it their own way and this is mine. She hasn't really spoken to me since and it's a bit frustrating. I wish I had known someone like me when I was pregnant, especially the first time. I didn't know about mdc until I was pg with Gabriel. I felt like such a freak trying to figure out how to nurse in public when I was still in school, boobs popping out, leaking, baby screaming and sweating because he was covered with a blanket and was too hot. It was hell. And I would have given anything to have had someone, anyone, who was just there to help. I didn't even know about LLL until Willem was about 4 months old.
So back to this woman who is pregnant and clueless. I categorize your neighbor as having the same type "we'll see when we get there" sort of nonchalant attitude about things I feel very strongly about. Just because it's natural doesn't mean it's going to be easy. This pregnant woman I know? She's the director of an organization that helps teen moms, supporting them with mentors and necessities (clothing, rides, etc) so they can get through high school. She thinks she is going to have the baby and then take the baby to the office with her a couple weeks after birth. And she thinks she is going to be able to do everything she was able to do before she had a baby just fine with baby in tow. Probably a common mistake for most first time moms. I just want her to be prepared because even with all my preparation before Willem came, I still wasn't. It would have really helped if I had had someone there, even to just talk to and convince me that what I was experiencing was completely normal. It's not so much that I want to be that person for this woman, or that I want her to look up to me in any way. I just want to help because I know it's what she needs. It's what every woman needs in one respect or another.
And I know how you feel... you want to go over and offer to help but for some reason it seems like your help wouldn't be appreciated or even welcome. We isolate ourselves and we don't even know what community is anymore. It's sad.

Mel - I completely sympathize with the renter's remorse. It's not possible for us to own our own home yet and it's incredibly frustrating to deal with the health hazards of this crappy duplex!

Fern - love the kimono! May your baby come soon! It's hard to believe you are already full term, it seems like just a few weeks ago you announced your pregnancy!

Helen- !!!!!

Spughy - you have me in stitches.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

WHat? What did I do??? Am I back on the naughty step AGAIN?

I like the baby kimono pattern (pic on Fern's blog) too, but I can't decide between that kimono or the baby yoda for this one. It's going to be emerald green cotton, fwiw, because that's what I have left in the stash that needs using up- but I did a yoda for nausicaamom in natural dark brown wool that's absolutely breathtaking and I didn't want to post it








Any opinions?

Hey, Fern's gone awfully quiet, hasn't she?







So has Amanda, come to think of it- I haven't seen her online all weekend... that's the best bit of having a DDC where everyone is due a month apart, give or take, it makes it easier to get excited...

I've been thinking a lot about your post, Amy, and a lot of it sounds like what we're trying to do with the NCT and breastmates- to get people in to share those wonderful, horrible, first years of parenthood together and to support each other as realisation hits and over the hard times. The problem is, of course, that some people are so reinforced in the idea of a nuclear family or whatever their other big issue is that they just can't accept the help that's available- and when that happens, you just have to let it go for the sake of your own sanity. I think there is a huge benefit in having organised, public and accessible groups for those in the front-line trenches of motherhood and pregnancy so that everyone who wants the whole "artificial village" experience can have it, and often, real, solid friendships develop out of it, and if there isn't one in your area, then you (and Kavita) need to start it. The biggest thing that can make or break a group is a single charismatic organiser.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Just had to take a minute to post- each kid is playing happily, in their own space, without begging for me- WOW- this has never happened to me before! I'll enjoy my coffee and internet until I hear "MAMA!!!!!!"

Melanie- I have been thinking about your hot tub date idea- that sounds awesome- I have been thinking about what kind of surprise I could do for dh and would love to do that! I have never heard of being able to rent one though- I am going to have to look this up! I hope there's something like that around here.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
Helen, wishing you either hard labour or no-labour, whichever you would prefer. But no more contractions until the real thing. And Fern, lots of baby labour vibes headed your way, too!

What she said! Thinking of you both









Has anyone seen Kristina posting anywhere? I'm wondering where she's gotten to.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
WHat? What did I do??? Am I back on the naughty step AGAIN?

I like the baby kimono pattern (pic on Fern's blog) too, but I can't decide between that kimono or the baby yoda for this one. It's going to be emerald green cotton, fwiw, because that's what I have left in the stash that needs using up- but I did a yoda for nausicaamom in natural dark brown wool that's absolutely breathtaking and I didn't want to post it







Any opinions?

Hey, Fern's gone awfully quiet, hasn't she?







So has Amanda, come to think of it- I haven't seen her online all weekend... that's the best bit of having a DDC where everyone is due a month apart, give or take, it makes it easier to get excited...

do the kimono! its so easy and so cute. im almost 1/2 done a second one..









and on me being "quiet" yeah right, i wish...







i had friends over yesterday with their new baby.. *sigh* he is SO cute. 6 weeks old.. i just snuggled him all day! im going to hike this baby out of me today with ngaio in the backpack on my back...
my grama is in the hospital right now and prettty sick, so maybe its best that baby is waiting a bit still.. its hard for me.. i keep saying "okay baby!" then "no..wait..maybe not just yet" she is probably totally confused by now.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh sorry Helen, my







smilie didn't show up with my !!!!










Honestly, how and when do you all find these great free patterns online? I never have such luck! I've knit five soakers so far and am using up my stash quite nicely. It's funny because I've **just** had enough yarn to finish each soaker. And it wasn't until my fourth Curly Purly that I realized I was doing the crotch fern&faerie style where you knit the back up to the front and then join. I totally missed an entire paragraph in the directions. So the first three are a bit squarish on the bottom. Anyway. I'm enjoying my knitting but still feeling pretty blah.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I get most of my free pattern links from ravelry these days (which I love. The add to queue function gives you almost all the satisfaction of having knitted something yourself, without any of the time or money commitment) but the search function on bloglines is also a gem. Plus, of course, the yarn crafts forum.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

No babies today? Fern, sorry to hear about your grandmother. I'm sure miss Baby will come just at the right time.









I've been having a rought week. I am guessing it's PMS-related, but I just feel so moody, and really down. It's been exacerbated by the fact that our Waldorf school is in a serious financial crisis, so everyone is totally flipping out and pointing fingers, and as one of the *very few* parents who volunteer on a regular basis, it's annoying to hear everyone complain about what isn't being done. So I lost a lot of sleep about that last night, because despite the problems, I believe so much in the school and the education that Waldorf offers. I should be in charge!

Anyway, I think I am going to have to just suck it up and go back on the pill despite not really wanting to be on hormones. I still have my IUD but would like to have it removed (for a couple of reasons) anyway, so...yah. I did go on a trial run of the pill for about two months, and my mood was just so much more stable during that time, so I guess it's worth it overall.

Have any of you had dreams about losing your babes? I think I have had 2 or 3, and I had one last night that was just terrible! It was so scary. I woke up and realized she was cuddled up to me and I can't even describe the relief I felt!

Sorry to be a downer today.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Strawberryfields is MIA, so we could have babies today









Amy







I think it's a really dark time of year in general right now- I know it's a hard time for me to be pregnant, with nothing growing, and it's generally my bad time anyhow. I know it's really hard to let go of the crisis with the school, but honestly- the organisation is bigger than any one individual. And if it's not, it ought to be


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Amy, I hear you on soooo many levels. Killy's school (alternative, more Montessori-esque than Waldorf-y) is also having some serious financial issues. No fun there. Also, I'm really struggling with my birth control right now, too. I went on NuvaRing last August and from Aug-Oct I gained 10 lbs. No change in diet or exercise. Since then I've been trying and trying to loose the weight and its next to impossible! To explain, I just did the South Beach Diet Phase 1 for the past two weeks and worked out about 80 minutes a day - every single day! - and I lost a whopping one pound. That is just not right! I was on Ortho-tri-cyclen for several years and it never messed with my weight, but the one time I tried Yasmin I instantly gained weight, then lost it as soon as I switched back. So, I'm thinking about trying Ortho-lo, but other than the weight issue I LOVE the nuvaring. Bleah. I just put a new ring in and if I can't get this weight thing where I'm happy, I'm going to call my NP before the next cycle starts. Winter is really, really hard for me mood-wise, too. I always thought people who claimed to have SAD were just whiner-babies, until I realized that I think I'm one of them! At this point, what is keeping me off antidepresents is working out strenuoulsy every day and doing as much of that exercise as possible outside in the sun. Weeks where its warm enough for me to bike, run, or hike every day I feel great. Weeks where its too cold and I work out inside, I feel okay. Weeks where I slack and don't work out every day and I'm inside... everything's awful.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
No babies today? Fern, sorry to hear about your grandmother. I'm sure miss Baby will come just at the right time.









I've been having a rought week. I am guessing it's PMS-related, but I just feel so moody, and really down. It's been exacerbated by the fact that our Waldorf school is in a serious financial crisis, so everyone is totally flipping out and pointing fingers, and as one of the *very few* parents who volunteer on a regular basis, it's annoying to hear everyone complain about what isn't being done. So I lost a lot of sleep about that last night, because despite the problems, I believe so much in the school and the education that Waldorf offers. I should be in charge!

Anyway, I think I am going to have to just suck it up and go back on the pill despite not really wanting to be on hormones. I still have my IUD but would like to have it removed (for a couple of reasons) anyway, so...yah. I did go on a trial run of the pill for about two months, and my mood was just so much more stable during that time, so I guess it's worth it overall.

Have any of you had dreams about losing your babes? I think I have had 2 or 3, and I had one last night that was just terrible! It was so scary. I woke up and realized she was cuddled up to me and I can't even describe the relief I felt!

Sorry to be a downer today.







:









amy!

i had a dream a while back about being here at my moms and thinking someone else knew weher ngaio was then having my stepdad run up saying that he had found her dead in the furnace room. it still haunts me and everytime i walk past there i shiver. i keep a way closer eye on her these days .. it is scary.







i woke up with her snuggled beside me and i know the feeling. the relief is huge, and the love you feel for your little monster toddler is so huge it couldn't be contained by anything..

i hope your rough day gets better.

no baby, but im feeling very crampy today and most of last night. i took some motherwort tincture and homeopathics to see if it would "go away" and so far it hasn't but it hasn't gotten any worse yet, and no real contractions.. so we shall see....


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

anyone have any words for this one?

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...4#post10278604


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Kaspirant, my gut instinct is to say that everything is fine, but to watch your temperature and to call in sick at work. If your temperature spikes, you're having significant difficulty breathing or baby's movements slow, get straight to a hospital, not a doctor. I know that asthma can often be more severe in pregnancy, though, so I'd suspect bronchitis may be the same







:

Can you keep Skye in your thoughts? She has another blasted pompom up her nose- we could see it, couldn't get to it, so seeing as it looks like all is quiet on the baby front Steve's taken her up to A&E to see if they can remove it with her awake. Cross your fingers for us, I hate the idea of her going to that hospital


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I hate replying to my own posts, but I feel like even more of an idiot. No pompom. Just bogeys. I don't know how green snot can be mistaken for fluffy white craft supplies, but







: it's better than the alternatives.
And apparently she said thankyou to the doctor and her daddy after they held her upside down, blew into her nose, shone bright lights into her nose and generally mutilated her


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

amy- sorry you are feeling down these days, but with the school being like that and all, i can understand feeling low.

we didn't get "accepted" to this homeschool co-op place where lots of our friends go and it was so hard for me. i thought, of course we would be a part of it and that it would be perfect for ez to start before the babe came. but they wanted older kids (like 8-10 years old) instead of toddlers. well, some of them wanted that and it totally swayed the vote. i actually cried when i read the e-mail about their decision! the other parents with toddlers are all getting together to talk about forming our own little thing. so, things are looking up, at least.

i am awake early and crampy this morning. thankfully, i got into bed before 10pm so had some sleep! i am about 33 weeks and feeling this babe move so often and so strong. it stops me in my tracks sometimes!

on sunday, i got to help catch a baby! woo hoo! i am working as a midwife's assistant to the mw who caught ezra. it was a pretty fabulous, easy and gentle birth to watch unfold. it was really incredible to touch that babe as it emerged and gently help it slide out into the mw's hands and then to the mom. i wish i could go to births more often! i really miss the birth center in bali right now and being able to go there everyday.

fern- hoping to hear from you soon about your labor!

kaspirant- hope everything is okay today?

Two other really good things:
1. I found a solarveil sling just my size at the goodwill for $1.19!

2. My DH bought a new fridge for my birthday! I totally knew he was going to do that and am so happy about it. I posted before about how we are going to gut the kitchen this year. Well, our fridge is super old and hums all the time. We were told the compressor needs to be replaced for $500 and would only have a 6 month warranty. So, for a few $$ more, we decided to get a new fridge. It has a water filter, unlike our current fridge, so we can stop buying large water jugs now. It is being delivered this afternoon!

Catching happy babies and quiet kitchen appliances...could i ask for more?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

amy -







I get those dreams sometimes. There was one time i dreamt that willem slipped down a muddy, mossy embankment into a pond with reeds and weirdish looking spirit things swimming just beneath the surface. it was so surreal i knew it was dreaming but it still gives me the creeps. i've also had dreams about one or the other getting run over by cars or falling to their deaths.

kaspirant - hope things are better today

helen - guess i need to get on ravelry... or just snoop your and Fern's blog more often.

QoC - how frustrating only losing a pound might be for you! ugh. what do you do to exercise strenuously outdoors at this time of the year? Do you do most of your workouts when the kids are napping or when dh is home or do you have some magical way to occupy them for 80 minutes while you get it in?

gunter- you have an awesome goodwill!!! there is a red white and blue thrift store that always has great stuff but i only go there alone. parking is atrocious, the aisles are way too narrow to navigate with a cart and kids and i end up spending more time there than they can handle so i don't go often. need to though because i've got to build up a baby wardrobe sometime soon. i think i may get or make a water sling for this baby. i'm sure i have something meshy around that I can use. I always put baby in a bouncy seat out just outside the shower but this time we don't have one (and won't buy one) and there's really no room for one in our bathroom (the stool and the diaper pail take up all extra floor space).


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
QoC - how frustrating only losing a pound might be for you! ugh. what do you do to exercise strenuously outdoors at this time of the year? Do you do most of your workouts when the kids are napping or when dh is home or do you have some magical way to occupy them for 80 minutes while you get it in?

My kids don't nap anymore, but I used to work out while they were napping. We've had an unseasonably warm fall/winter so far, so I've gotten to do a lot more cycling than I thought I would. Sometimes Ellie rides in the baby seat on my bike, sometimes my MIL watches her. (Killy's at preschool four days a week) I also took up jogging a few months ago, if its at least 45 degrees I try to go jogging. I bundle Ellie up and put her in the jogging stroller or I beg and plead with DH to watch the kids for a little while in the late afternoon so I can jog by myself. I take the kids with me to go hiking on days when its warm enough. I usually manage to get a good workout, my kids are crazy-athletic and can happily hike at a brisk pace for an hour or two. And, if Ellie does wear out I pop her in the Ergo, which just intensifies my workout. (See the pic of the kids in my siggie for a glipse of the latest hike!) I make up the rest of my minutes by working out after the kids go to bed. I have an exercise bike, a gazelle, and a step. When the kids are playing in the basement I can do the exercise bike, and if they're watching tv upstairs I set up the step in the kitchen to work out. Anyway, most days I do 2-3 half hour workouts during the day/evening instead of one long workout.

I know I haven't been particularly vocal in my support of all you pregnant mamas - but I'm thinking of you all! I'm about 95% at peace with DH and I not having any more kids, but being able to be at that point means I can't spend too much time talking about pregnancy and birth, otherwise I get sad and wistful. I am so happy for all of you, and looking forward to hearing about your wonderful, peaceful births!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I hate replying to my own posts, but I feel like even more of an idiot. No pompom. Just bogeys. I don't know how green snot can be mistaken for fluffy white craft supplies, but







: it's better than the alternatives.
And apparently she said thankyou to the doctor and her daddy after they held her upside down, blew into her nose, shone bright lights into her nose and generally mutilated her
















Well, at least now you don't need to banish all craft supplies from the house. Boogers beat pompoms as nose-dwellers, any day.

I slipped and fell on some ice during my run this morning. And like an idiot tried to grab the stroller to stop myself from falling, and tipped Neela on end. She was too obsessed with her snack to really notice- she never stopped eating! I felt pretty silly, but no bumps or bruises for either of us.

Gunter~ Congrats on the sling find and the baby catch! This reminds me, I want to do some thrift shopping soon. Both Neela and I could use some new clothes in the near future.

Kaspirant~ I hope you feel better soon. And the countdown to maternity leave is on!!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I took a much-needed break from the computer for the last week and I feel completely revitalized. My house is cleaner, I spent tons of time with my kids and actually have more energy because I spent way less time sitting on my bum in front of the computer. I think I will be spending less time online because it was SO good for my family I don't want it to stop. Don't worry, I won't abandon you though.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

QoC -







gotcha! I was wondering how you were getting in the total 80 minutes but didn't think to consider you might be breaking it up. My kids won't walk more than a block







There's a great park a few blocks away with trails etc but they won't go for hikes. I think it's mostly my fault. I haven't been very mobile since the morning sickness in the summer. I guess I'll make up for it next summer!









Mel - ouch! are you okay??? I don't think you were acting like an idiot (be nicer to yourself) you were just reaching for whatever support was closest. Glad Neela is okay.

DiD - I missed you! I know what you mean about spending less time online but as it is the web is my virtual outlet in so many respects. If I go a day or two without spending some quality time online I end up feeling really isolated and out of touch. So...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I took a much-needed break from the computer for the last week and I feel completely revitalized. My house is cleaner, I spent tons of time with my kids and actually have more energy because I spent way less time sitting on my bum in front of the computer. I think I will be spending less time online because it was SO good for my family I don't want it to stop.

That is so awesome. I go through phases of being a total internet junkie, and then not so much. I'm in total junkie phase lately and spend way too much time "sneaking" to the computer when Brynn is occupied to check my email.







I was just thinking today, I need to go back to limiting it to once or twice a day.

I just talked to *Kavita* today and she has been on an Ella-induced internet break; Ella poured water on the modem, so they haven't had internet at all for a few days!







She didn't say if it revitalized her or not, so we'll have to ask her.

*Mel* - OUCH! I am glad you are both OK. One time when I was strolling Brynn, I had my dog's leash hooked around the stroller, which I always did. She was so obedient and gentle I never worried about her trying to take off or anything. Well, this cat came out to the sidewalk and completely attacked my dog (swear to god), which of course made her pull back to try to get away from the insane cat, and the stroller tipped over on its side. I was practically hysterical, but Brynn was OK. She got a big scrape above her eye, but otherwise she was fine. I seriously *almost* kicked the cat into the street, but didn't. It was traumatic though!

*Gunter*, I'm really sorry that you didn't get into the homeschool co-op that you were hoping for. I hope this just means that something better is waiting for you and Ez, even if you don't know what it is yet. I'm still working through my Waldorf issues, but am starting to feel like I'm regaining my footing about it. We're going to stay, and I'm going to keep working to try to make it better.

*Kaspirant*, sorry I don't have any wise words. Listen to your intuition? and yay for almost being on maternity leave! How's the new cabin by the way? I don't remember you saying too much about it. Are you loving it?

*Helen*, I'm glad to hear it's not another pom-pom. Did I tell y'all about my ex-nephew who used to stick raisins in his nose? He had to go tot he hospital twice to have them removed. And Cheerios, too. And one time my friend's little boy put a *marble* in his bottom. But that's another story altogether....

*Fern*, thinking of you (like, hourly) today Mama!!!!









I am feeling better today - I started my period, so go figure. At least I know I'm not going insane. I do think there are a few areas that I need to find some peace with (if possibe) but I am just really relieved to know it's been mainly PMS and not serious depression or something. Thanks for all the hugs, too!









Oh and speaking of thrift stores, we went to a Goodwill store the other night and there was a pair of Earth shoes for $1.95! Of course, they were a size too big for me, dammit!! Foiled again.

Well, the groceries are in the kitchen thawing out so I'd better get back to my domestic bliss.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 

I just talked to *Kavita* today and she has been on an Ella-induced internet break; Ella poured water on the modem, so they haven't had internet at all for a few days!







She didn't say if it revitalized her or not, so we'll have to ask her.


I'm back online!!









It was more annoying than revitalizing, actually. I realize when I don't have the internet accessible that it is a really integral part of my daily life. Not only for my socializing and connection here and on a few other groups, but just for basic life functions. I couldn't check my bank account. I had to call a movie buff friend in Arizona because I couldn't remember at all where "Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil" was set and it was driving me crazy and I couldn't look it up. (Savannah, Georgia. I was thinking it was Charleston, SC--I'm reading a book set there and was trying to get a visual!) I was going nuts because I watched Grey's Anatomy and one of the actresses who played a patient looked so familiar, but I couldn't look up who she was. (Finally found it--Glenne Headley, who was is Mr. Holland's Opus and also played Dr. Abby Keaton on ER years ago.) We are considering buying a cordless rechargable sweeper, and I wanted to get online to compare a couple of different models and find out which was the best. Couldn't do it. I started to make pancakes yesterday morning, then realized that I hadn't ever printed the recipe or saved it anywhere, I had to call DH at work to look up the recipe for me!! (I did have a little access in the evenings when DH was home because he has an iphone and can connect wirelessly. So I did check email and such in the evening but it was kind of a PITA to try to actually type anything or look much up.)

I am experiencing a sort of trip down the memory lane of the first couple of months postpartum, as I have a blocked nipple pore/plugged duct--so my life is all about my nipples right now!! (well, one of them anyway, lol!) It seems to be resolving though, thank goodness, but it is taking a lot of work and effort to keep it cleared up.

Q of C--I thought you were planning on having a couple more kids down the line in a few years??? Did you guys decide to stop with two?

Flapjack--glad that Skye is okay and pom-pom free!

Gunter--yay for the thrift shop score!!

Kaspirant--hope you feel better soon! Like I think I might have mentioned lately I had pretty seroius case of bronchitis in late pregnancy with Ella and it sucked!! Ended up going to urgent care.

Mel--ouch! falling always stinks, especially as we get older it seems like we don't bounce as well and are more aware of the fact that you could really screw yourself up!!! glad you are both fine!!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Q of C--I thought you were planning on having a couple more kids down the line in a few years??? Did you guys decide to stop with two

Well, we'd always planned on having 4-5 kids, but DH says he's just overwhelmed at times with the current two (Killy is a very high-needs kid, DH is a complete introvert and gets overwhelmed very easily), and he's not ready to have more anytime soon. While I'd love to have more kids NOW, I don't want to wait five years and start all over again, in a few years I'm hoping to go back to work. Basically, my feelings are its now or never, and DH says absolutely not now, so it seems to be never. We're not sure enough to even be talking about him getting a vasectomy, but we're fairly sure this is it. There are some benefits of stopping at this point, though. Our house has three bedrooms so its perfect for two kids, putting two kids through college will be a lot easier than putting four through, and we realized that our kids will be through college and (presumably) out of the house before we even hit our 50s! We like the idea of having a nice long retirement with lots of time to travel, and not having to be dealing with having high schoolers when we're in our 50s and 60s. No offense to any of you who are going to be in that position! DH's parents and my parents were both in their mid-thirties when they had kids, we're the freaks of the family for having our kids in our mid-twenties.







I feel pretty good about it, except when I think about the fact that I'll never be pregnant or give birth or breastfeed a newborn again.








I'd do all that again in a heartbeat, but I'll admit I might choose to skip over the toddler years!









Regarding boob issues, the best advice I've gotten about plugged ducts is to fill a sposie with tap water as hot as possible, then use it on your breast. The gel beads in the diaper will hold the heat really well for several hours and you get that great moist heat. Of course, your cleavage smells like a baby's butt for awhile afterward...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I can't believe it, but my baby girl will be one soon. My sister called today to start planning Suriya's birthday party.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

DID. I can't believe after a week off, you've posted twice in 24 hours







Are you on babywatch for Fern too?

Jen, I was trying to find the words to say this last night. Nothing is forever, at least not in terms of NOT having more children. I was never really "done" after Isaac was born, but growing your family as a single parent is, you know, a bit of a minefield at the best of the time. Then Steve and Skye came into our lives, and you know what? Whilst I'm a huge believer in having kids close together, that big gap between Isaac and Skye saved my sanity. There is no way on this planet that I could have done it otherwise...also, having had kids, taken time off from work and away from a career and then gone back to life after young kids, it makes it so much easier to do it again. You have that perspective of "yes, I want another baby, and I know that it's going to be 2-3 years of sleepless nights and constant redirecting and tantrums but you know what? I don't care, I'm going to do it anyway, because I know it's so worth it." So yeah- don't rule out the possibility of an afterthought baby (or two, or three) entirely, if it's right, you'll know. I know i had a few years head-start on you in terms of timing, but Isaac will be 16 when I hit 40, so my 40s were going to be my years for living dangerously- now, of course, it's slipping back the decades. At 50, the younger two will be university-aged, and the guys should hopefully be independent


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a sick, sick baby today.







She was up hacking all night, and now she's just drooped on the couch watching Signing Time. I feel so bad for her.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm hanging in there. We got a HUGE snow storm and nearly got snowed in 3 days after we moved in. We had over a foot of snow. Welcome to the mountains







I haven't lived in snow since '99. Jacob thought it was the coolest thing in the world. It was so much fun to watch him play in it. The snow storm was followed by both of us coming down with what I thought was a simple cold...of course nothing is simple when you are pregnant. We both have/had bronchitis and it is kicking my butt. Jacob is faring much better than I am with it.

Because of being sick and the weather being so crazy we are WAY behind on the unpacking/moving in. I finally got the kitchen in working order last night *yay* so cooking can begin.

We *LOVE LOVE LOVE* the cabin and Jacob cheers every time we pull up and yells "YAY! House!" He loves having the yard to play in and the trees and I think he even loves the cold cold weather.

The pregnancy is going well, other than just feeling sick with the non-pregnancy related things. I can't believe I'm STILL pregnant and standing. I'll be 33 weeks Friday. One more week and I'll be the most pregnant I've EVER been because Jacob was born at 34 weeks.







That is VERY exciting.

My OB is writing me off work at 36 weeks so I only have 15 more days of work. We decided that I won't be going back to work after Leah is born and will be taking unpaid leave. This is a scary prospect because DH is not working right now because he is in school *over* full time. He has classes in the evenings and is doing his student teaching during the school days. He's not making any money right now. But we are down-sizing everything, selling what we can, and are going to be trusting that we will make ends meet. We may be on the beans and rice diet for a few months there. We will move to Colorado in June and hopefully find somewhere to settle down where DH can teach and I can stay home with the kids.

My ending working is a very final decision right now because we are actually allowing my credential to expire and it will require a lot of work (it would require a lot of work to keep it up as well) to re-certify. If I go back I'll never go back in the capacity I am now, which means financially it won't be worth it with the daycare costs.

And in super duper amazing EXCITING news. DH and I are going to see *Wicked* in LA next Thursday night. Jacob is going to play with his *surrogate* gramma here for the night and we are going to have a nice dinner just the two of us and to see the play. I







Wicked and read the book the year it came out WAY before it was the sensationalized popular item it is now. We are going to celebrate our anniversary (Yes we are aware it is in April...but in April I will have a newborn...no way we are leaving her then so this is kinda a last chance for a while thing) I have a doctor's appointment that morning so I am taking the entire day off work so Jacob and I are going to spend the day together so he won't be in daycare all day and then with his grammafriend all night. I am SO excited!!

*barcelona*I need to email you. If we are ever healthy again, we need to play!!!

**Amy** I'm sooo sorry that Brynn isn't feeling well. I hope she feels better soon.

*QofC* We are talking about this being my last pregnancy and I'm not letting myself think about that. I'm not sure I could handle it as well as I am if I dwelt on that it could be the last time I *fill in the blank* We don't think we are done having kids...but we are seriously considering adoption/fostercare. It's hard to feel that final about things, even if it is *right* for your family.

*Kavita*Welcome back. I know what you mean. I don't think I could function properly without the internet for things. It's crazy how we learn to rely on something so quickly.

*Fern*How are you doing!?!?! Baby here yet?!?!

*flapjack* I blame you for my ravelry addiction....grrrrr. I have so much to get started on and more internet things *though awesome and amazing) are so not what I need...but I'm loving moseying my way around over there...

Okay I should be working...*hugs* mamas!!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

It's interesting to think about the whole thing of how many kids you have and what kind/size of family you want from a perspective of age . . . those of you who are having kids in your early-mid 20's are sort of in a whole different place than those of us who are doing it in our mid-late 30's! For example, when we're done having kids it probably won't be as big of a deal if we want to do some sort of permanent contraception (for him or me) because I'll be pretty much at the end of my fertility anyway! So to some extent, it doesn't really feel like we have as much of a decision to make as if we were younger, iykwim. At 36, I just biologically don't have time to have five or ten kids, unless of course I start popping out one every year, which is not my style. Not that we would want ten kids anyway, but you know what I mean . . . some of the options for natural reproduction are constrained. We are absolutely certain that we want two kids, and we are open to the possibility of a third but that is a decision that will be made seeing how we fare after we have a second. Two is a lot more streamlined in a lot of ways (one kid per parent, don't necessarily have to trade the Hyndai Elantra in for a minivan, our house is a 3 bedroom, easier to haul the whole family to India to see the grandparents, etc.) But I've always also thought that it might be nice to have three kids. I guess we'll have to wait and see. Although I do really feel a tremendous deal of conflict and pressure because of my age--even though there are a few things I would like to do before getting pregnant again I know that even if I got pregnant right this very day I would be 37 when I had the baby, and I worry that I might have trouble getting pregnant and there is definitely a higher risk of miscarriage, twins, and genetic defects with increasing age. Also, we are in a weird situation because we really do want DH to go back and do his Ph.D, which will mean about 4 years living on a grad student income, or I'll have to work. So that kind of plays into the whole scenario too, because it's not like we can just take a break for several years and then pick up where we left off in five or ten years! What kids we are going to have, we pretty much have to go ahead and have them within the next 4 years, and then be done. Which means either putting off the program or having a hell of a few years there! We'll see how it all pans out.

I also don't think that we are really open to fostering or adopting at this point in our lives. I actually seriously planned on fostering/adopting as a single woman before I met DH and got married--I was licensed as a foster mom for infants and even had a bassinette and baby things ready in case I got the call. But I just never got a placement, and then I ended up being paired with a 12 y/o who had some gender identity issues and who was having some real problems in group care--they thought that I'd be a really good match for him and wanted me to expand my age range and be his foster mom, but I was not financially or practically equipped to be insta-mom to a 12 year old with behavior and attachment issues. (I had a 1-bedroom apartment, and couldn't afford to move at that point, and for a kid over 2 they have to have their own room by the foster regulations.) I agreed though to meet him and be a "special friend" and really struggled with the whole thing because I really loved him and wished I could give him a better life and take him in but I knew that I really would not be able to handle him or the situation. Obviously establishing bonding and discipline as a foster/adoptive parent with a newborn/infant and with an almost-teenager are two different things! (The story has a fairly happy ending anyway--I was his "big sister" and did things with him every weekend and sometimes during the week for a year. I took him to his first gay pride festival!







He got moved to a better group home situation from the one he was in and then at the end of about a year his grandmother in another state agreed to take him in and he moved there. Some not so great stuff happened with that and I sort of lost touch with him although I tried to keep in contact (eventually she shipped him off to a hardcore Christian bootcamp type program) but then after that he ended up being reunited with his mom. After many years I just got into contact with him a couple of months ago--he is a young adult, doing well, living with his mom, graduating high school, preparing to go to college, and it sounds like he's doing great!







I was so happy to talk to him again, and he was really happy that I found him too!!)

Anyway, about adoption, especially because of the racial/religious/cultural/national mixture in our household, I think it would be a lot harder for us to both meet our own needs for creating a cohesive sense of our own identify as a family and to sort of expand that to meeting an adopted kid's sense of needing to have a sense of their heritage and background. I don't know if that makes sense, but I also look at all the little things that we say about Ella--how we find traits in her physically and in her personality that come from one or the other of us or another family member. Like DH thinks she has his mother's artistic temperment and his brother's spiritedness and mischeviousness. She definitely looks like a mix of the two of us physically--she has more his build I think (long torso) but definitely my hair, my mom says she has my chin, and she has (unfortunately for her!) inherited DH's weird toenails! lol! Also, we always have an ongoing thing about whether she looks more Indian or more white, and sort of observe how that changes a bit over time with her favoring one or the other look at different points in her development. I think it might be hard to manage that with two bio kids and then adding an adopted kid into the mix . . . would we adopt a totally Indian kid from India? Or a white kid who didn't share in the Indian heritage? Or totally mix things up and adopt a kid of a different racial background entirely? The only way I could really see it working well with us is if we raised our own bio kids and then sort of had a "second family" with an adopted kid or two--even people who have an age gap like this with their own bio kids (like having a few in their early 20's and then having a later-in-life kid or two in their late 30's early 40's) sort of end up with a different dynamic where it's kind of like they have two separate families, because the older kids are more or less grown and gone and the younger ones sort of grow up with the older ones being more like aunts or uncles than like siblings. Does that make sense? But anyway, I am rambling because Ella is off at the babysitter's and, well, I can! lol! This long post represents about the first fifteen minutes of uninterrupted thought I've had all week!







But my eggs are aging even as I type!! So I'd better get off the computer and accomplish something here!









Hugs to everyone--and Amy, sorry that Brynn is sick, if you need anything LMK!! I can come up there and bring you whatever if you need anything from the store or whatever.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

no baby!








amy i hope brynn feels better soon!

my brain isnt really functioning enough to read long posts these days, but im here in spirit.

love you all and ill let you know when baby comes


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







DID. I can't believe after a week off, you've posted twice in 24 hours







Are you on babywatch for Fern too?

Not really, but I am trying to find the balance between getting my housework done, having time for my family and also allowing myself a break every now and then. So far today I have been on the computer twice but still managed to stay on top of the housework, and the kids all wanted to watch tv, except for the baby who is asleep, so I'm not really missing any quality time at the moment.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

kaspirant, you're on ravelry? What's your username?

Fern







Bean and I had another tough night of false labour this evening, and I was trying so hard to think every single one of the contractions over the sea to you. I've come to the conclusion that you need to move to the east coast of Canada, and then it'll work









Kavita, I'm so glad that your "little brother" (is that what you call it?) made it through his teenage years, and that you were there for him. What I can say is that I don't think fear of miscarriage should hold you back from trying for another (or another, or another.) One of the things that the last year has really taught us is that life is a miracle, and just getting from sperm + egg to pregnancy test is an amazing achievement, there is so much stacked against it. Admittedly, it would be very nice if his lordship decided to come and be amazing and miraculous on the other side of my vagina, but we can't have everything, can we?


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

yes. I overheard you talking about it so I put my name on that waiting list. I just got my invite and haven't done anything yet...but I'm there.

my username there is simplimama

I'm moving away from kaspirant...it's linked to my ex in a few too many ways so I'm ready for a new online identity...and would love to not be able to be googled by too many from my past...

I can see it becoming a new obsession though. I've loved surfing through patterns and pictures and I'm eager to start my new career as a SAHM where I'm hoping for more time to do some knitting and crocheting...we'll see I spose...

15 more work days...OMG I'm so excited!!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

Kavita, I'm so glad that your "little brother" (is that what you call it?) made it through his teenage years, and that you were there for him. What I can say is that I don't think fear of miscarriage should hold you back from trying for another (or another, or another.) One of the things that the last year has really taught us is that life is a miracle, and just getting from sperm + egg to pregnancy test is an amazing achievement, there is so much stacked against it. Admittedly, it would be very nice if his lordship decided to come and be amazing and miraculous on the other side of my vagina, but we can't have everything, can we?

Sooner or later he'll come out!!!! He can't stay in there forever!







We're all waiting on you and Fern with bated breath!!!! And at the same time willing Gunter's and kaspirant's babies to stay put for the time being!!









Actually I probably shouldn't have put miscarriage in there--it's in the list not because it's a reason not to try, just because I've read too many maternal health textbooks and it's sort of on the list of "things that start happening more with advancing maternal age." What can I say, I'm a nerd.







Honestly the idea of twins scares me, as I can barely manage one at a time, so two at once would be very very difficult. I have a decent probability of being the grandmother of twins someday though, especially if we have another girl--DH's sisters are fraternal twins, and that double-egg-releasing thing is genetic so our daughter(s) may inherit it! So that might be cool for me--being the grandma of twins, I could handle, since you can play with them and then give them back!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a gloomy prediction that StrawberryField's baby will be here first, then Fern's, then Gunters, then mine, then kaspirants- but kaspirant will hit full-term before I go postdates as well as Gunter, so, you know, anything could happen. I'm hoping to labour before Willemsmama though







It's funny, Amanda and Fern are both so close... Right now it's 6am and I've been up for an hour with insomnia, niggles and diarrhoea, so after yesterdays' contractions I think it's getting that little bit closer. And I know exactly what you mean about twins







Twins are wonderfully exciting things for other people to have. Both my mum and Steve's dad are twins and we're fairly sure that I got that whole double-yolker egg thing (partly because despite the ectopic, my fertility didn't seem to be too badly impaired, partly because you can see it on my charts) so I think Brighid/Bride are my lot.

kaspirant, I know what you mean about usernames. I've been flapjack or flapjackanarchist everywhere for years, and at some point I need to redefine myself. I mean, it originally came out of trying to register on hipmama and everything I WANTED to be, someone else already was- and at the time I was eating allergy-free oat-based cakeage and reading Schnews. Therefore, flapjackanarchist...


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Oh, I am thinking about all you pregnant mamas so much! Fern, I got so excited since I hadn't seen you on for awhile, thinking you were having your baby...just know we are with you when you are in labor, and cannot wait to hear the news of your baby's arrival! Helen, I'm so sorry you had another tough night of false labor. Hang in there! And Kaspirant, how wonderful that soon you will be the most pregnant you've ever been!!! And how wonderful that soon you will be done with work. Let's definitely play when you are done working, and are healthy. I hope you and Jacob feel better very soon. And Gunter and Willemsmama, thinking about you too. (I hope I'm not forgetting any pregnant mamas).

Amy, I hope little Brynn is feeling better fast. Poor little thing.

QofC, your diligence with exercise blows me away. I do feel better when I'm good about exercising (which is usually yoga for me), and I haven't done it in a while, which is probably part of why I'm not feeling my best lately.

DiD, I hear ya on finding balance. I have been trying to do the same, and go through phases of taking an internet break, and being a junkie.

Kavita, I am So incredibly dependent on the internet too. It's a little scary/crazy. No matter what direction your DH's career goes, and your family goes, I have no doubt you and your DH will make it work beautifully, and work for you.

I have been feeling a little weird lately, but am much better and more myself now. Finley has officially stopped napping, so there's been quite a shift in the daily routine. He is cranky in the afternoon, and goes to sleep much earlier. In some ways it's great, and other ways, it's harder. Mostly great, though.

Finley has also been swinging between too sweet for words, and then quite difficult and hitting and being stubborn about it (although today, he gave me the sweetest, delayed apology, that broke my heart). I'm not sure how to handle it, though.

Also, my face has been breaking out like a teenagers. Can anyone suggest any natural remedies to help? I have been eating well and haven't been particularly stressed.

Sorry this is such a blah post. Hopefully I'll have something more interesting or positive to say soon, but I wanted mostly to pop on and at least say I'm thinking about you mamas-to-be!!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Barcelona, have you changed your skin care regime? New moisturiser? Anything? My best guess is that it's down to a combination of changing weather and whatever you're putting on it, but look for a fairly natural product, maybe something with rose hip seed oil in (my new favourite ingredient for combination skin) and no cocoa butter.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I think Brynnie might have strep throat or bronchitis, so we're going to the doctor at 11:45 to have her checked. She's been running a fever consistently since Monday night, and she's still really lethargic. Her glands in her neck are really swollen and her face is puffy, and she's miserable.







I'm feeling a little weird this morning, so I hope I'm not getting what she's got.

barcelona, could it be change in sleep? DH swears that his face breaks out when he doesn't get enough sleep. I have had adult acne all my life and *nothing* has ever helped me, so I can't really recommend anything. Well, something with salisylic acid would be a good first step, and that's in tons of facial cleansers and creams. Good luck. Having acne SUCKS.

Hugs to everyone else. Gotta go tend the babe.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Link fixed, this stinks


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

the link doesn't really connect..









frig. im so sad right now..


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I wondered how you were holding up, Fern. Just sod. Sodbugger. I know she never really posted on the LWAB or toddler threads, but still. And I HATE that there's been so many full-term losses on the boards these last few months as well. It's just so unfair.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I think that would just be so devastating.









Brynn just has a virus, so we're just going to be layin' low for a few more days.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 







I wondered how you were holding up, Fern. Just sod. Sodbugger. I know she never really posted on the LWAB or toddler threads, but still. And I HATE that there's been so many full-term losses on the boards these last few months as well. It's just so unfair.

its scary.. you think " it could never be me." but it could easily be. it is unfair.. why cant the world work in a different way. take any of the millions of bad people.. not these teeny tiny babies who's mamas want them and love them so much and who will grow up to be such Good people.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I am sad...and I want to *hold* my baby...but I know she needs to cook longer.

I am still sick...I feel even more miserable with that.

I want to go get Jacob from daycare and cuddle up with him and tell him I love him.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I just realized she was in our ddc....









awwww


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

so sad about the mama's loss.







it is so unfair! i hope that she has healing and good support and people around to say all the right things and listen to her. i cannot imagine how hard that must be. When i was preggo with ez, a friend lost her baby after giving birth at 30 weeks. The babe lived for about a month in NICU. It was so hard to be a part of for me; i actually had to leave the funeral service part of the way into it b/c i was so devastated. my friend understood and i learned so much from her strength and faith. i have feared losing this babe the whole time and still do sometimes. i have had way more struggles with this one than my other pregnancy. morning sickness, falling down concrete stairs, sharper movements and jabs, feeling BHX soon in the pregnancy, on and off menstrual like cramping for weeks. other than the fall, nothing too serious but just so different than with ez that it can bother me.

i am 34 weeks today. crazy to think ez was born at 37 weeks b/c it's in my head that this babe could come that early. I hope it stays in longer though! a babe in three weeks...ahhhh! since we planned to be living internationally, we lent out most things like clothes, dipes and a swing, a sling, etc to my friend who had her babe last month. i kinda feel unprepared not having enough clothes or dipes and no extra money to spare on them right now. thank god for the thrift store! i did a swap with a mom for a sling here on MDC. I had another swap for one of my etsy necklaces all lined up but the mom had to back out. ugh.

my fridge is so quiet! it's too fabulous for words!

our hot tub is broken to the tune of $1,000 to fix it and order parts. cannot afford that at this point so that makes me thoughts about where i will labor more clear...upstairs in our room and the bathroom, unless i decide to get a tub. i was okay in and out of the tub last time and not set on a H2O birth this time. kinda nice to have my options narrowed down for me...and not have to worry about my support people being cold. too bad to miss out on the hot water therapy though.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I know I'm out more than I'm in on this thread...

but would you ladies mind if I joined you again? It'll take me awhile to get to know everyone again... but I'd love to say


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Sigh- I hope that Carrie is getting love and support right now. I'm thinking of her for sure.

And also of all of you pregnant mamas- take care and be gentle with yourselves right now, okay?!

Our car is in the shop having leak/water damage fixed, and they just called my DH to add another 300+ dollars to the bill for damage that they didn't notice in the initial assessment. I think I have dumb good luck with money, because an unexpected cheque showed up yesterday in the mail, but it's disapointing to have extra money come and go in such short time!

Amy~ Healing vibes to you and Brynn. I hope you're feeling better soon.

DucetteMama~ Hello and welcome back!

Kavita~ I'm reading your thoughts about family size/adoption and everthing else with interest. We're currently in the situation of waiting for grad school to be over to maybe start TTC, but luckily only in a two year program. Still, it's amazing how the external forces play in all of the plans. And we're family-building one child at a time.

Our "original plan" (for some reason this is cracking me up right now) was two, maybe three kiddos. Both my DH and I come from families of three where the third was not planned, so on some cosmic level I've felt that might happen to us, too. After Neela was born he felt for quite a while that he didn't want anymore kids, but as she has grown up he has become open to a second.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

That poor mama. I cannot even begin to imagine...I hope she is getting the support she needs. I'm actually seeing a friend of mine tomorrow for lunch who lost her full term baby one year ago. Happily (but nervously), she is pregnant and about 32 weeks.

Yes, take care of yourselves, pregnant mamas!!!

Welcome, DucetteMama!

Gunter, I'm sorry about your hot tub loss.

Amy and Flapjack, thanks for the skin help. I use an all-natural facial cleanser that has rose oil in it, but not the stuff you mentioned, Amy. It is very gentle and mild. (All of my facial, or body care products, for that matter, are all natural). I also use a toner, and sometimes moisturizer, but lately I've been avoiding it sometimes, because I feel like my skin doesn't need it, with all this acne, if that makes any sense. I have been using these products for about two months, and the worst has been the past month...I Definitely think lack of sleep could be part of it, because Finley has been nursing SO MUCh at nights lately. And maybe I'm not doing well with these products. I don't know. And yes, Amy, having acne is so not fun. I think and hope it feels worse than it looks, but ugh! And it makes me feel like something isn't right inside to be reflecting something so icky on the outside. I am going to make a very intent effort to be as healthy as possible, get more sleep (ask DH to let me sleep in more, or take naps to make up for nighttime, if necessary), and get back to yoga.

I also think I am about to start my period, which is making it extra-bad. But happily, when I got teary-eyed several times today, I remembered and realized it was PMS time, which helps explain my bit of depression (and the acne).

What a boring depressing rant! But the good news is that my spirits are much better today. There is actually some hope that the strike might end in the near future, and I had an audition for a very silly stupid online commercial, but it would be something, a tiny bit of money, and being paid for something I love to do, however cheesy it may be.

And I am writing, working on a screenplay, tonight, if Finley lets me (ie, stays asleep), which makes me very happy.

Sending loving vibes to all of you, especially the pregnant mamas! (There's such excitement in the air, and in our thread.).

Oh, and Fern, I looked at your blog, your handknits for your baby are just Gorgeous! Your new little one is gonna be so happy and snuggly and cozy in her perfect new outfits.

Feel better Amy and Brynn, Alicia and Jacob!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Stop in to write a post later..

baby is fussin...


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
I had an audition for a very silly stupid online commercial, but it would be something, a tiny bit of money, and being paid for something I love to do, however cheesy it may be.

You know, I was thinking about this when you posted it, and I was thinking that even though a commercial isn't as sexy or probably as much money (or as dirty, lol) it is actually more exposure for you in some way--I mean, a TV show is on once and then it's over for the most part, but a commercial plays over and over and over . . . so that is neat in its own way!

That said, now that you are all down with ABC, you have to get a part on Grey's Anatomy somehow. Because it's my favorite show. (Well actually the only one I watch at all.) C'mon, do it for me!!!














:

Hope all are having a peaceful night, I'm off to bed now. Gee, and it's only five in the freakin' morning.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

just wanted to send Fern some labor vibes...







:

cannot sleep. keep my rottie dog in your thoughts. Sherpa had surgery yesterday to get a lump removed that grew over the past week and was bothering him. he is recovering well and the vet thinks the lump is benign. i posted a bunch of pictures on my blog of him, it anyone wants to see how precious he is. ez is certainly patient and full or questions about sherpa's surgery.


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Darn it! I just posted but it got deleted. Quickly, good luck barcelona! And Gunter, if you'd like a new sling and/or some newborn clothes (albeit girlie), just let me know and I'll send 'em down!

Fern - labor surges headed up north to you!


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

I'll send some labor vibes too. It wasn't that long ago that I really needed some... so...







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

thank you mamas







still nothing happening here. my midwife is coming over sometime today to give me a "sweep" i had a super rough day yesterday but im feeling better today. still really feeling llike i want this baby out and i want to be going home soon.. especially now that tim just told me we are down to our last 800$ with no more money coming or in sight..no jobs, nothing. fuck. i hate money and the culture that we live in that is so dependent on the stuff.. its such a drain...anyways, things always work out in that department..even if we have to scrape by for the rest of winter spring is around the corner and a big garden and hopefully a goat and some chickens will really help. food sure costs a lot.

im hoping today is my day..after the sweep im going to go walk up and down the huge hill on our street and maybe nursing my friends wee 6 week old baby will help get things going. i really appreciate all of the love and vibes from you mamas.. truly.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

barcelona~ Good luck with your audition!
And I meant to say something earlier, but I really admire how any of you can get through the day napless (QofC, too- and I can't remember who else's kiddo stopped napping). Neela still sometimes takes two naps if she's sick or hasn't slept well the night before. And I still struggle sometimes to keep her awake long enough to go to daycare and nap in the afternoon with the other kids- on her own schedule she would nap at 11 every morning.

Fern~ Good luck with the sweep and gentle labour vibes to you


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Skye's pretty much nap-free too. It stinks









Fern, there's big contractiony hugs heading your way over the Atlantic right now- feel it? Good. Then have another (and another, and another.) I'm having another rough day too, so maybe two prodromal labours = one active?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

well.. i'm easily 4 cm dilated (3 inside but she stretched it to 4 without any pain) so maybe all of the "sort of" contractions did something after all.. im feeling more optimistic now..it was monday when i was just 2cm (1 inside)..
its weird..ive always been really against internals, but im kind of liking knowing this time and she is so gentle.. it really is almost painless, just a bit uncomfy.
no bloody show at all though







she was surprised even..but oh well.. weird body. baby is suuuper low too.. she said every time she moved her fingers down lower babies head would follow..so i just need my cervix to soften a bit more and i should be good to go.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
well.. i'm easily 4 cm dilated (3 inside but she stretched it to 4 without any pain) so maybe all of the "sort of" contractions did something after all.. im feeling more optimistic now..it was monday when i was just 2cm (1 inside)..
its weird..ive always been really against internals, but im kind of liking knowing this time and she is so gentle.. it really is almost painless, just a bit uncomfy.
no bloody show at all though







she was surprised even..but oh well.. weird body. baby is suuuper low too.. she said every time she moved her fingers down lower babies head would follow..so i just need my cervix to soften a bit more and i should be good to go.









fabulous!!! you are totally on your way and your body is doing such great work! yay. hope all continues to get softer and longer, stronger and closer together over the evening. perhaps you will be holding your babe by sunrise tomorrow!







gentle birthing vibes to you, fern!

my dog's stitches came open and he had to go back to the vet today. they put five stitches in and he didn't even flinch. he's crazy strong, that pup.

we had a homeschool co-op meeting at my house today. i have such mixed feelings about it all. mainly feeling uncertain about what i want from it all even. and, my house has tortilla chips from one end to the other. perhaps i am already in mini-nesting mode b/c it's seriously bothering me that it got so messy today.

my bf reminded me today that i packed a whole bag of tiny baby clothes for her to send to me in indonesia! i forgot i did that before we left the country back in june. i had only found out three days prior to leaving and she was the only one we told. what a good friend to have been holding on to that stuff for me. she's good in a million ways but i am really glad to know where some of my stuff is now. if i could just track down my boppy, now!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Fern, it sounds like things are moving along, albeit slowly. How many weeks are you exactly? I think last time I ran across a post you'd written on the jan ddc you were 40 and some change. I hope that everything happens soon for you too. I kinda know what you mean about being against internals but being okay with it. I feel like my views about all that stuff have gotten lax more an more with each successive pregnancy. I can totally see myself asking for a sweep when I'm full term.

Mel- the days I go napless are usually followed by days of complete uselessness (as far as getting so much as a meal prepared much less anything else). So I've gotten stricter about naptime. The kids go down right after lunch (usually as dh is heading out the door back to the office, though sometimes he'll help put them to sleep). Willem is more of a challenge than Gabriel. Usually if I rock them in the glider they fall asleep pretty easily. Willem's usually a grouch when he wakes up (though today he was surprisingly cheerful). If he really won't go to sleep then I let him stay up and have quiet time. But that usually means I can't take a nap. Sometimes he'll lay down with me and fall asleep that way but it's hit and miss.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

im 41 weeks now..


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

She'll be out soon. I'm so proud of you for not whinging







(that came across as really patronising, didn't it? Sorry. But you are handling this so much better than I am...)

OK, I'm kind of freaking out quietly about something. At the moment, there's an inquest going on into the death of a new mother at our local hospital (link) which is just scaring me witless. The cover-ups, the fact that policies weren't being followed to stop it happening, the lack of reports back to the HSE, everything. It's terrifying- and these are the people who employ my midwives, who check that their skills are remaining up to date, and so on. I'm freaking out slightly. Any thoughts? I don't have an automatic right to be treated anywhere else, but I might be able to wangle a trip to Oxford if I had to transfer. The other alternative is 4,000 on an independent midwife







: Not really likely to happen.

Oh, and I haven't written a birth plan/ in case of transfer plan yet either. I suppose I should, right?


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

helen, are the midwives very separate from the hospital people? maybe the hospital connection is just a formality and they're really quite competent? what is your instinct telling you? (you'll get any one of them, right, depending on your labor, if you call one....((i've been lurking a bit on UC, very curious and learning more about birthing))...

and yeah, i'd get a birth plan typed up, just in case.

and fern, that is exciting to know that quite a bit of progress is happening...and soon your new baby will be in your arms! you sound so calm and patient, and i am continuing to send happy labor vibes your way.

gunter, so glad you're getting some clothes back!

monique, amazing that you can get those boys to sleep, though i'm glad you've been able to keep it going, for your own well-being and sanity.

love,
zit-faced-very-bloated-and-crampy (started my period today) -no-yoga-in-a-month-feeling-oh-so-un-gorgeous
hillary

ps-no word yet on audition. so not a big deal i wasn't nervous and truly don't care. will let you know, of course, though.
and kavita, as for grey's, the woman who referred me to dsm actually also works with grey's and told them about me! b/c of the strike they didn't see me, but maybe when it's over, if they have space and interest, they'll want to meet me. who knows, but you never know.

pps-there is hope on the horizon that the strike might end sooner than later!

ppps-amidst all the birth talk and excitement on our board, my concerns seem so silly. it is nice to have some perspective. (though i still rant a bit). thank you, mamas.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern, I hope all goes well and you're holding your lovely new baby soon! I'll be thinking of you tonight.

Helen, that's kind of worrisome. If I were there, I would be first and foremost praying to all the birthing goddesses that a transfer doesn't happen, and secondly coaching your wonderful husband on what is NOT to go into your body, and what could be reasonably expected to go in and how, and have his job be to watch everyone near you like a hawk. (Or find a doula you trust to do this... but I'm reminded of a friend of mine who narrowly escaped a similar fate in Australia by her alert husband who almost physically restrained a nurse from injecting her with an antibiotic she was violently allergic to.)

Willemsmama and kaspirant - hang in there!

So much baby stuff around here now! I could totally go for being pregnant now - I feel really good physically at the moment and I also feel on top of things generally. But, DH's career situation is still in flux, and that kind of needs to get ironed out first.

Not much new... I don't even remember the last time I posted! My ex-SIL came to visit last week and brought us a yummy moose roast - I cooked it tonight and we had one of DH's coworkers over, he and his GF are totally into food and they loved it. And I bought a child seat for my bike for Rowan - I just have to install it and we'll be biking everywhere! When it's not raining







. Spring is appearing here now - snowdrops are out, green buds are showing on the early shrubs, the wild fennel is sending out new (and tasty) shoots - I made a lovely fennel & chickweed pesto last night - and I heard froggies croaking in the woods today! Yay spring! Of course, it would be more spring-like if the sun would shine and it would be a bit warmer, but you can't have everything.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

What I'm considering is asking one of the antenatal teachers to come and be with me if we go to hospital anyway- generally, GWH has a reputation for looking after you OK on the delivery suite, but it's the postnatal bit and antenatal ward at the early stages of inductions where we hear murmurs of complaint. If we're in a situation where anything is going into my body, then we're already outside of Steve's comfort level and he's going to need support.
Barcelona, the situation is that my team of midwives (community midwives) are hired by the NHS. 99% of their job consists of providing antenatal and postnatal care to women who are having babies in hospital, and 1% of their job consists of looking after the homebirthing freaks like me. Given that the birth plan I haven't written yet is basically going to say "there's the biscuits, I'll call you if I need you" the potential for mishap at home is pretty small, but still







Grrrrrrrrr.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh, Fern!







I am thinking of you and an imminent, beautiful birth!

Helen, my first idea was to stack the l&d room with friendlies, too, with each comadre and padre having a highlighted copy of the birth plan in laminated badges worn around the neck for reference should the need arise to interfere with any intervention. And give somebody a video camera! With instructions to turn it on as soon as somebody in scrubs enters the room! That said, I'm holding the image of a lovely birth at home.

Fern, I totally hear you on the money sucks. I think I've said this before, but dh really wants to quit his job and be home with Woody. How much would I love that?!? We could live in total bliss on my salary (which comes from a job I love, with summers off, and working with some amazing earthy, AP women). As soon as I can get rid of some hefty student loan debt and change the housing market around so we can sell, all this will happen...









Barcelona, do you do yoga with Finley? I used to do it with Woody when he was much younger, but as my practice slipped, he kind of "forgot" what it was like, so now in my spurt attempts to pick it up again, it becomes mama-toddler tumble time.

Mel, I'd freak out without the daily naps, too. I mean truly wig. It's not like I get much more done, but I feel only when the boy is sleeping or away with his daddy can I put my full brain on any one activity. Forget a spa weekend for luxury--just give me a few hours to be able to concentrate!

Gunter, a homeschooling co-op sounds great, even just as a simple resource sharing group until you know more specifically what you're looking for. And I'm hoping your dog-baby is healing well.

Ok, I'd better post this before it gets any longer. Love to all you mamas!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

I didn't have time to read all of the posts from last night on, but I woke up with a tingly "FERN + Baby" feeling!!!







I hope today's your day, Mama!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Fern, any news?

Oh, I poisoned myself with a vindaloo (spicy curry) last night trying to kickstart labour. Right now my body is so confused trying to decide whether to vomit, contract or sleep it's not funny...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

no baby!







but i did wake up to a huge bunch of mucous plug coming out..so maybe thats a good sign? im feeling like its going to be soon..

maybe this babe just really wants to be an Aquarius! ngaio was supposed to be a scorpio and held out for sag.... or maybe ill have a full moon baby! or maybe today.







:

helen: stop torturing yourself!! i want curry. pass it over.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Helen, now all I want is curry-poached eggs for breakfast.









Fern, isn't Aquarius quite a ways away yet?!?!? Like the 22nd? That's next Tuesday!!!! Yikes! OTOH, there is much to be said for a long slow gentle labour I guess...

And yeah, money sucks. Just generally. Can't stand the stuff. I wanna go back to a barter economy.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

the 21st


----------



## Bex80 (Feb 8, 2004)

Just popping in.


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

From the sounds of it I thought for sure I'd wake up hearing baby news.. Soon I'm sure. You guys better share pics afterwards!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Right now my body is so confused trying to decide whether to vomit, contract or sleep it's not funny...









ick

barcelona- your audition sounds exciting!

....i forget everything else i was going to reply to...







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep, spending a day straight in transition is not my idea of a good time (you know, apart from the lack of dilation and trivial details). 4 weeks till 42, only 27 days left until day 42 of prodromal labour, I can do this. I just don't WANNA


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

it's been snowing all evening here in NC!!! I love snow!!!

helen- you won't have to do this labor dance for that long! you are well on your way. i didn't think of a birth plan in case of transfer; mainly b/c i don't like to let the thought of transfer even enter my mind really. i would do it, of course, if i had to go but it psyches me out to make a plan for it, KWIM? i do think a birth plan and newborn care plan, too is a good idea though.

hillary- i am the only one who noticed that you are lurking on the UC threads?







you planning something soon? i have been skipping out on yoga recently, too and i need it now more than ever. let's go back soon, k? hope that you have work lined up soon and it's work that you would enjoy tremendously.

mel- ez naps once a day usually and if we promote a good setting for it, she'll nap every day. we get frustrated when we've been too busy to create space for her to fall asleep or she doesn't get enough run around time to get tired during the day. either way, it makes for grumpiness for all of us. i have needed way more naps this pregnancy though so that helps if we lay down together although with her weaning last nov, she doesn't fall asleep with me as easily anymore. but, yeah, i hear you on needing that down time!

two babes have been born from my feb ddc. one was a uc. woo hoo! helen is next...or maybe strawberry fields. either way, it'll be a fellow nov 05 mama.









sarah- if you feel so good right now, why go and mess things up by getting pregnant? ha ha, okay i am kinda just kidding. this pregnancy has just been rough on me and i feel tired and crappy more often than not. so diff than my nov 05 babe was and i just had no idea it could suck like this. talk about the birthing goddesses giving me empathy for my doula clients! funny that you all are getting spring and we're just getting our first semi-decent (but will probably melt by morning) snowfall. i got a bike seat for ez at the thrift store for $1 the other day but need to buy the rack to mount it still.

fern- hoping you are in labor, birth or baby bliss! i feel you and teresa on the money thing, too. we lived off savings to travel and volunteer last year. got back and DH is only working part-time (from home though!) since last month. since i am 34 weeks preggo, i am not running out to promote doula clients right now either. i am working as a mid-wife's assistant but right now that only counts (financially, at least) as a barter sort of thing for her to attend my birth. i would have worked for nothing but was excited that she suggested the barter idea. maybe she'll pay me one day? anyway, there are things i would love to buy for this babe coming and a few things fixed (like the hot tub to labor in it) but just cannot afford it. blah! so, teresa- when you do sell, please come be my neighbor! i know a great realtor whose 4 kids were born at home! his ad is him wearing his youngest in a sling even. thanks for thinking of my pup.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

You'll laugh. Helen has been up at hospital since 3am




























with the asthmatic boy who trashed her last labour



































. I wouldn't mind so much, but his peak flow meter was broken- on theirs, he got readings of 120-130, well out of danger. On his, 75







There's a moral in there about trusting your instincts over technology, I'm sure, I'm just fed up. I'm still contemplating the UC, but part of me still has a weird feeling. It doesn't help that he (baby) is a very still young man anyhow- always has been. If he was beating the crap out of me on a daily basis, I'd probably be worrying less. Then again, if he's born early, like at 38 weeks, I'm going to spend the next years just waiting for the eczema and allergies to start and believing that history is going to repeat itself. I can't win









OK, vent over. Oh, crap and another







: contraction. Just







:
Gunter, Teresa, Fern, big hugs on the money thing and I hope it resolves itself swiftly, smoothly and very happily.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Aw Helen, that sucks!!!!!!!









Hope that your contractions abate long enough for you to get some rest.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hah. They HAD totally stalled out again, and I was looking forward to another week off before the next nasty bout. Grrr. Bah. humbug.
Sorry for venting so much here, but I know you know the saga from last time







:


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Hah. They HAD totally stalled out again, and I was looking forward to another week off before the next nasty bout. Grrr. Bah. humbug.
Sorry for venting so much here, but I know you know the saga from last time







:









Helen. Do you think someone is sneaking strange hormones into your tap water that cause both asthma attacks and prodromal labour? (And did you know that asthma can be triggered by hormone levels- it's an interesting tidbit that women's hospitalizations for asthma sharply increase premenstrually. I did the literature search to convince my MIL's doctor that premenstrual asthma exacerbations weren't her strange hysteria). The two seem to be terribly linked- I remember you almost having a hospital birth because of his asthma last time....







:

We're on a baking binge this morning. Cinnamon raisin bread on the go, and muffins in the line up.

And I've put myself on the ravelry list. Cursing all of you slightly, but I want access to all the free patterns I can find. Neela is a yarn shop enabler, and when I told her that socks were too hard for me and to put the pretty yarn back, she went to get help from a saleswoman who also sold me the how to knit socks pamphlet.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen









im starting to see the frustration in prelabor or whatever this is.. ive been contracting for a few days now with no baby yet. arg.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel, this was mainly our fault because the small boy who LOVES his singulair and took it regularly, asking for it, making sure his repeat prescriptions went into the doctors on time, everything, decided he didn't need it any more when I hit 38 weeks pregnant by LMP and just ignored it, and neither of us thought to remind him







: because we assumed someone else had done it.

Fern







you'll find your way out of prelabour soon enough. Just make sure you have some arnica on hand, because when "it" happens, it might be quite fast...


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Fern and Helen, BIG







s. You'll make it through, you always do









I am totally procrastinating at the moment... must go do laundry and continue the purge...

Quote:

sarah- if you feel so good right now, why go and mess things up by getting pregnant?
You are so wise, Gunter.









I finally got my pilates DVD on Friday and this morning I even got time to play it and I feel faaaabulous now. I love post-pilates feeling, I've missed it so much but all the classes hereabouts are at like 6:30 in the evening which is just the worst possible time for me. But now I have my DVD, which is not the greatest but it's entirely sufficient for now. Oh, I didn't mention my tiff with my gym - I recommended the place to my downstairs neighbour, who got some money from her mom for Christmas to join a gym. I knew my gym had a free trial and everything so I told her to check it out, as I've been going there for 9 years and I like it and the equipment is great and it's really clean and well-run, blah de blah... then last week M. (the neighbour) e-mailed me in a massive panic because she decided not to go with my gym and notified them well within the 10-day trial limit and they claimed they never heard from her and were dinging her for the full year-long membership!!! Total classic rip-off, blaming one of their staff for not passing on the message but saying it's M.'s fault anyway. So I was hugely pissed, went in there and yelled at the manager for a while - right in front of a prospective customer







- I made sure I talked plenty loud enough for her to hear, chewed the manager out for unethical business practises and being a jerk generally, and told her that I didn't care what her side of the story that she couldn't tell me was, if M. didn't get her money back I'd be cancelling MY membership, encouraging everyone else I know there to do the same, AND posting the story on every internet board I could find. The next morning M. got a call from them saying it was ok, they'd canceled the membership and it was all fine. So, yay, but I'm still pissed at them and I think I'm going to cancel my membership anyway because I've only been making it there twice a week when I'm lucky and I've been really good at working out at home, so I'm just going to put my creativity to work on my home workouts and continue with that.

Mel that's really interesting about the hormones and asthma. So much stuff is linked, hey? Tangential, but I'm reading that Gary Taubes book about fat, carbohydrates and heart disease right now and it is *fascinating*... especially how the scientific process can get derailed so easily not even by money but just by force of certain personalities and politicking and the human desire to not admit mistakes.

Ok, 'nuff procrastinating. Laundry calls...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
I finally got my pilates DVD on Friday and this morning I even got time to play it and I feel faaaabulous now.

Yay! I love pilates too.

Fern and Helen:














Hang in there. It can't be long now!

We had such a totally relaxing day today. We watched a marathon of "The Office" - thank you, Netflix!! - while Brynn took an extended nap (she's still not totally over being sick). Jason is feeling like he's now coming down with it, so he didn't have the energy to go run errands or find something to do. It was so nice to just slug around in our jammies (I just showered, at 5:00pm) and not feel like we were obligated to do anything else. We decided last weekend that at least one of Brynn's weekend naps would be time for us to have a "house date" (







). So we snuggled on the couch and laughed and held hands. It was really nice! And I think we are really going to commit to two date nights per month, whether that means hiring a regular babysitter or taking up the older mamas (of highschool/college-age kids) across the street, who say they don't have anything else to do! I feel like we really need to start making more time for our marriage and do fun things together, even if it's just going to the movies. Does anyone else feel like their marriage is mostly just taking care of business and making sure we all stay alive? It's not healthy to be so serious all the time! :nana:


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Oooh mama's who are so close. *hugs* to you. I do hope you have speedy and wonderful birthing experiences. I've stayed out of the conversations about birth because part of me is soo afraid to even think about birthing right now. Jacob's birth was so less than ideal and I have such amazing hopes and dreams for Leah's. For one...I'm praying that we don't have any NICU time. I can't even begin to say how hard that was. I am also praying for a 42 week pregnancy....Yes, I am insane. certifiably. BUT I would get 2 extra weeks of paid leave with a longer pregnancy...and after leave I'm going on unpaid for the rest of the year and DH is still in school. I also realize that a 42 week pregnancy doesn't insure I don't have NICU time but 34 weeks was scary...and in less than a week I'll be more pregnant than I have ever been before. That is exciting.

I was at L&D for several hours last night and was discharged again *yay* I went in because I am just NOT getting any better from this bronchial crud. The good news, Leah can't even tell I'm sick. The bad news, we have no clue how to make me better. I am now on antibiotics and an albuterol inhaler and I'm hoping they do the trick. I tried for nearly 3 weeks to find alternatives to the meds, but nothing is working.

I called my dad tonight with the very urgent *to me* prayer request that whatever this is it is DONE and GONE when I go into labor whenever that is. I can't imagine having a peaceful labor feeling as sick as I do right now. Anyone here who is the praying type if you could pray healing over me it would be greatly appreciated. I can't imagine laboring feeling like this.

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Does anyone else feel like their marriage is mostly just taking care of business and making sure we all stay alive? It's not healthy to be so serious all the time! :nana:























We are still newlyweds







so we are doing okay with this for the most part. It's about to get rough around our house though because Jacob just hit the age where I'm okay with leaving him for an extended period of time...That's why we are celebrating our anniversary a few months early and going out to a really nice dinner Thursday night and then to the theatre to see WICKED. I know that after Leah is born I won't be *okay* with that amount of time sans kids (or at least without Leah).

We try to have me stay awake past Jacob sleeping at least once a week and sit and cuddle on the couch...or in bed









We are at Panera for dinner tonight and DH and Jacob are running around the place giggling, laughing and playing. An older woman just came up and sat down beside me and said "I really have to tell you something. I've been watching your husband playing with your son and I am just *pause as the lady tears up* amazed at how beautiful it is to watch them. Your husband has been so encouraging and loving to your son and *chokes again* your son is so blessed to hear his father tell him how much he loves him. over and over again. My grandson is nine years old and I am pretty sure he has never heard his father ever tell him 'I love you.'" At this point the woman was openly crying and pregnant me was tearing up as well. I agreed with her that Jacob and I are truly blessed and gave her a hug.

I am feeling so blessed right now, in spite of being horribly ill.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

kaspirant.

Speedy?







:







:







:
Love you guys. Fern, have a baby.
Amy, we're doing better with that one too- but then, we're pretty much still newly-weds (3 years of marriage, 6 years together on the 31st) and also, right now, we know how lucky we are to be alive, to have our families, and to have each other. Sometimes you need the serious times to make you appreciate the fun, y'know?


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

So what's the cut-off for being a newlywed? We've been together for six years, married for five and a half.

If I had one word for our marriage, it would be talking. Dh and I talk all the time. And because that's what we love to do--discuss, debate, chit-chat--we're doing it when he's cooking and I'm sweeping, when I'm bathing the boy and he's folding towels, when he's watching the Office and I'm knitting, etc.

Also it takes nothing for us to convince each other to drop our "obligations" if something really cool presents itself, so we end up spending a lot of time together doing fun, spontaneous stuff (though sometimes it causes a little friction down the road when the dishes pile up, there is no clean underwear on Monday morning, etc.).

Funny this topic should come up; dh's closest brother is getting a divorce, and we've been talking about that a lot lately--what makes two people compatible and what makes a marriage dissolve, reasons to stay together and reasons to split up, etc.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm counting years and just remembered that we're at almost 13 years together, married for 7 and change. Wow!

We go through stages of being busy and having less fun, but we're pretty good about dropping chores and work in the evenings or naptime to hang out sans toddler. Last spring DH had an evening class once a week, but I only worked that evening every second week, so on the alternating weeks we had the babysitter still come but later so we could go out after class. We didn't do anything scheduled in the fall, but we've hired her to come every second week for a regular date night this winter. So far, so good. I wish we had family closer for the occasional non-expensive date night, since paying for a sitter plus whatever we choose to do gets pricey!

We're working on the balance of fun family time together, fun time as a twosome, etc. Especially as Neela gets older I feel better about leaving her- I used to feel pretty guilty as a working mama last year that I was already away from her four evenings a week and how could I possibly miss one more. Now I know that we have great days together and that when my relationship is thriving I'm a better parent, so it's worth the extra time apart sometimes.

Kaspirant~ I hope you're feeling better soon!

Off to do my least favourite parenting job... convincing Neela to wear some clothes so we can go out. It's freezing here right now







:


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
we've been talking about that a lot lately--what makes two people compatible and what makes a marriage dissolve, reasons to stay together and reasons to split up, etc.

It is interesting, isn't it? I was married before, and so was Jason, and I can say honestly that he is my soul-mate and best friend, and I feel like we are "meant to be together." It was totally love at first sight, and during our 5 years together (3 1/2 married) I have never so much as thought about not being with him, or being with someone else. I definitely can't say that of my other serious adult relationships! We have a peace together that I've never had, so it's easy for me to notice other couples now who don't seem as well-matched. Ya know?

We do talk a lot too; every Saturday we have "Saturday Morning Maintenance" where we talk about any issues from the previous week, and then say all that we appreciate about each other. We've been doing that since before we got married, and it is something that has created so much trust and harmony in our marriage.

I guess one of the issues we face is that evenings are hard because we are both morning people and by about 7:00pm, I am just wiped out and so is he. And it sucks because he usually doesn't get home til 6:00 or 6:30, so we have dinner at 6:30, and then Brynn's bedtime routine from 7:00 to 8:00, and then we kind of collapse into bed around 8:30 and maybe read if we're not too tired. I feel like the majority of our time together during the week is when we're exhausted and aren't feeling silly or connected. So that sucks. I think if I had more self-time during the week, I would probably feel more energetic in the evening, so that's something I'm trying to work on too.

On the weekends, it just feels like we are trying to cram in as much as possible: errands, family fun time, alone time, marriage time, and general business of taking care of house and home. I think if we had three-day weekends, we'd be able to get it all done!









We were talking last weekend about how much more challenging it is to raise a child without family close-by. How many of you live near your families (or have close friends who help as much as family would)? How much help do you feel you get from family? I honestly think that if we lived closer to family who could provide some help just in terms of watching Brynn on a regular basis, we'd seriously be considering having another baby. I have been noticing which families seem less harried, and almost all of them live near family, or I guess can afford regular childcare in some way. Sometimes I wish we had just said to hell with and had moved to Austin when Jason was job-searching, but we didn't - so we are here for the time being and just have to make the best of it.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

I see what you mean, Amy--at the end of a busy day, when you're already tired, and sometimes cranky, is definitely not the best time for connecting with your partner. I'm kind of an immediate-needs person; it's really tough for me to "wait until the time is right" to talk about anything that's bothering me. It's like I don't have the place inside to hold something or push something down into. So in the evenings, when I'm kind of reviewing the day in my mind, I often bring up the grievances or worries of the day. That does indeed make things feel awfully heavy and serious.

And I'd vote for the four-day workweek in a second! I notice a huge difference in the energy and attitude of myself and the students when we've had that break.

We don't have family nearby, either. And I don't think we've ever once left Woody with someone!







: I feel like I have a pretty good network here, but for some reason that's not one of the things I have yet been able to rely on friends for. I think you're right, though, that having family nearby to step in _before_ things get overwhelming seems to be a key ingredient to mama sanity.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

We pretty much have a four-day workweek- Steve and the boys both finish at 1pm on a Friday when he's at uni, so from 3pm onwards it's the weekend. He worked a 4 day week back when he was in London as well, and it's generally worked out pretty well for us. Is there a reason that you couldn't try it?
Cancel everything nice I ever said about my husband, he's torturing me with Lordi







: I am SO not in the mood for this. We live with Steve's dad but for obvious reasons he doesn't help out much with the physical stuff (though he's a great companion for Skye), and all Steve's other family are caught up in the demands of getting older, or having ageing families themselves, so basically it's just us. I have a pretty tight-knit group of mum friends, though.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

On the family support thing: DH's mom, dad, and brother live 20 minutes away; his sister is actually closer but works full-time. It is ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL to have family so close, and they actually insist on looking after Rowan 2 days a week and DH usually takes her there to visit for at least 1/2 day on the weekends. On the one hand it's great, I can get a lot done on those days! But on the other hand, I totally miss her and I usually end up doing something that I think she would really enjoy and then I'm sad she's not with me. But I will freely admit that the time off makes me *definitely* a less harried, happier mama. And they are just the best grandparents, they totally respect our parenting choices 100% and would never, ever do anything with Rowan we didn't approve of. I trust them completely with her. FIL always goes to the library and gets her books and music CDs and he must spend hours there - he always gets books that are sure to appeal to her. (They're retired, I think Rowan is their primary hobby!







She's the only grandchild.)

So yeah, I'm totally lucky to have them. Even though they drive me kind of insane sometimes (MIL doesn't really understand my food obsession, FIL hasn't got the common sense of a flea, they regularly need DH to do household fixits and computer work) they are really awesome g'parents and Rowan loves them to bits (and her uncle too, he lives at home and even though he works (from home) he takes time throughout the day when she's there to read to her or play with her.)

I know I could manage just fine without the support, they go on vacation twice a year for months at a time and it's not like I'm super-stressed then or anything, but it is really, really nice to have them there.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I'm 7 DPO. Come obsess over my chart with me:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1b2c81


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

It would be terrific to have some family in the same country. It's a new year's resolution this year









So Fern, an Aquarius?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I think today is carpet day for Fern, rather than baby day?

So far, we're having one of THOSE days. Missed the bus, walked to school and halfway there Isaac sat on the pavement and just sobbed his heart out because he's so fed up with school, and always being the smallest in his class, and nobody playing with him and everything







I have a horrible feeling that homeschooling is back in my future- or flexischooling, anyhow. He really needs the 1-1 attention, or at least to be able to work in a small group, to be able to do really well at school, and his marks have dropped since he started at Greenmeadow (though it's a good school, and Alex is doing well academically.) If anyone has any bright ideas, I'd love to hear them.
And yes, I know I'm 38 and a half weeks pregnant and this really isn't the time to think about this







:
Midwife appointment, everything's fine, Skye got very excited about the birds and the rats that we saw on the way to the surgery- apparently rats are cute bunnies







: then we went shopping and had an impressive haul in the local charity shops. A new vintage knitting pattern and two wool sweaters for felting from one shop for 1.10, and two wool sweaters, a pair of the most fantastic flannel pyjamas that I'm going to destroy and remake and some wooden toys- drum, xylophone and fire engine- for a fiver. Oh, and a pair of dungarees for the bean as well. I'm sure they're horrendously unenvironmentally friendly, but I do like Osh Kosh stuff on babies







: So I'm very happy. That's the equivalent of about 12 dollars, but not in terms of buying power. I'm going to get pictures up on the blog once I go and see if Feb DDC has any new babies...

Oh, and I got the midwife to check my cervix this morning (though it hurt enough that I nearly jumped through the window- no idea why.) Apparently I am dilating, so it's not spurious labour (the British term for prodromal)- it's EARLY labour. But it could still be 25 days. Nice, huh?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

helen, you were so right.. strawberryfields in having or has had her baby.. so im next right? and yes, today is carpet day, but if i do happen to go into labor i can have the baby downstairs where elwynn was born, so its all sorted out anyways. not like im that lucky or anything








im still feeling like ill be pregnant forever.

ETA: yay, dilation!! i wish you could have some of my painless dilation though.. its really quite nice! i see my midwife and im anxious to see what the last 3 days of predominal labor has brought me..


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

It's not painful, exactly- it just feels like my uterus is in constant motion. It's weird. Oh, and Amanda (strawberryfields) updated- everything started stalling out when her waters broke







:


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
We were talking last weekend about how much more challenging it is to raise a child without family close-by. How many of you live near your families (or have close friends who help as much as family would)? How much help do you feel you get from family? I honestly think that if we lived closer to family who could provide some help just in terms of watching Brynn on a regular basis, we'd seriously be considering having another baby. I have been noticing which families seem less harried, and almost all of them live near family, or I guess can afford regular childcare in some way. Sometimes I wish we had just said to hell with and had moved to Austin when Jason was job-searching, but we didn't - so we are here for the time being and just have to make the best of it.

We live about 45 minutes away from Allison's mom (we moved out from her place about 2 months ago now). She has Keagan one day a week while Allison has doctor appointments to attend. They go to the indoor park, the library, swimming, etc. Keagan LOVES grandma days. We love it too. Honeytree - you were mentioning no one had ever watched Woody. Keagan has been with Grandma one day a week (about 6 hours most weeks) and other than that one of my friends watched him one time for 2 hours and another friend watched him once for an hour and a half - and neither one of those would have happened if they had not been emergency situations. Other than that Keagan spends his days with Mama Allison while I am at work.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I'm 7 DPO. Come obsess over my chart with me:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1b2c81

Eeek! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you









And hang in there Fern and Helen - it won't be too much longer (no Fern, you can't be pregnant forever







)


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
it's EARLY labour. But it could still be 25 days. Nice, huh?

yeah, really nice, considering it's probably gonna happen to me too. It's hard not being there to co-miserate with you on this one Helen. Because as miserable as you may be now, that'll be me in about 7 wks and you'll already have your baby!!!







and







more a pity me thing on my end than anything.

Fern, I hope that your baby stays in until the carpet is all done.

So today was one of those days for me too. I fell outside of Willem's school while holding Gabriel. Total freak of nature that I am. No reason, my ankle just gave way and down I went. Five or six people came running up to help me up and help me and Gabriel to the car. Luckily I didn't fall on my belly. Sorta rolled onto my knee and elbow instead. I totally trashed my favorite (and pretty much only pregnancy compatible) pair of ankle boots. There's a huge gash in the leather on the right foot now from scraping up against the concrete. Gabriel is fine, he was pretty shook up though. My ankle was worse for the wear and I have a huge scrape on my knee. I went straight to the office and Chris took good care of me. I had all kinds of therapies rigged up on my ankle and knee. Ice, ultrasound, stim, and cold laser. Forgot to do my elbow so that's the only part that will probably develop a bruise.

That's what, the fourth time I've fallen this pregnancy.

Oh, then as I was getting ready to leave the office to go get the car to pick up Willem (dh said he'd drive because it started snowing and he didn't want me falling again), I dumped my bottle of water on the office computer!!!! Ran home (well, in the car, the whole block away) and grabbed my hair dryer. I still don't know if I totally spizzed the whole system or if it's okay.

I'd like to join in on the marriage discussion but I'm so out of it. Sigh. And blissfully content at the same time. These pg mood swings are so weird and mellow.

Check out this pic I dug out. It's from the day after Gabriel's birth...


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Monique! I'm glad you are OK and didn't get too seriously hurt. That is so scary. That picture is beautiful, BTW.

Helen. I don't even know what to say! Tell your uterus to get with the program!

Y'all, I have to really confess something to you. It's been brewing for the past 6 months, more seriously for the past few weeks, but I think I am starting to get a serious case of baby lust!







ME! _What the heck?_


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
I think I am starting to get a serious case of baby lust!







ME! _What the heck?_

I've been getting that vibe from you and have watched you deny it for some time


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

dh reports that the office computer is fine. Most of the water splashed into the back of the monitor so it was wonky for a while but he fixed it.

Phew.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
I've been getting that vibe from you and have watched you deny it for some time










Heh heh, yeah that!!









My own personal belief is that once Brynn starts sleeping through the night consistently, nursing less, and being a bit more independent and less Mommy-centric (ie, not being "the baby"), Amy will be knocked up within six months!!














:


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Amy, i have been getting that vibe, too, and i am excited that you are admitting to it and facing it!!!

and gunter, i think it was you who asked if i was planning something by lurking in uc...i am still planning/hoping to postpone getting pregnant for another year or two, in lieu of my career hopefully developing (although i do have very obvious, strong physical cravings/lust)...but, for unknown reasons, i have been reflecting a lot on my birth experience with finley, and learning and reading and asking questions about alternatives. i still have not written my birth story, and i intend too soon, and i will share it with you all, if any of you are interested in reading it. i cannot believe how uneducated i was, though, going into finley's birth, how much i was in ignorant bliss! my birth was actually relatively quite lovely, but...but...

fern and helen, hang in there! i am thinking of you both daily, anxiously wondering how things are developing. helen, the dilating news is very exciting, i must say. (as are your scores at the thrift store)

monique, what a scary day and fall!!!!! i am relieved everything is okay. and gosh, that picture is so gorgeous! what an incredible moment, and what a beautiful baby.

alicia, feeling any better??

as for the family nearby/marriage conversation...we do have my husband's sister in town. it has been AMAZING having her here. we probably get a date about once every other week, sometimes every week, depending on her schedule. and we try to connect in the evenings, although it can be hard, because we are either tired, or trying to get things done. we are luckily both night people, though, so it isn't as hard as so for you guys, amy, being morning people. on the other hand, i am often absolutely wiped at night, and can only manage to read in bed once finley's asleep.
now that we are becoming used to our "dates" (which are always in the afternoon, by the way. haven't ventured into nighttime babysitting), we feel so far away and miss each other when we have gone too long without one...cause it is just so great to be able to relax and connect in that way, and just have fun with each other.

i am off to do some writing, although i should be doing chores and house to-do's. i am the queen of procrastination.

hugs to everyone!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

: to you guys too.
And I'd just like to point out that I came here before I went to stalk SF







. Today is a duvet day, I'm knackered. My uterus has been quietly removed and left on the naughty step to be ignored (and if you're trying to visualise this, don't ask the awkward question of what I did with the baby boy. It's a metaphor) and I'm going to sleep and resew a wonky curtain. Queen of Cups, I'm not. Then this afternoon we're going out for a walk up and down a big, BIG hill.

Monique







I'm so sorry about your fall, and your boots, and everything. Have you got a good cobbler you can take them to?

Amy, a pink baby, huh?







It's about time- just have fun trying, and don't take it too seriously.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=833361&page=3


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

yay SF!!!!!!!!

barcelona - of course i wanna read your birth story!!! I love that pic too. I've been such a moaner and complainer lately I was looking for inspiration. Sigh. there is a beautiful baby in there and I will get to meet it in the right time.

Right now it's 4;30am and I've been up for an hour. Got up to pee and eat (a grapefruit) and couldn't go back to bed without getting online first. Now Gabriel is awake too (he stumbled to his potty and removed his dipe so he could pee too) and refuses to sleep sans mommy. We all have to be up and at the office by 9ish so that dh and I can have a phone conference with our consultant. That's gonna be intersting with two boys and a portable dvd player that doesn't work (thanks to dh leaving it where Gabriel could reach it and Gabriel deciding to "watch" the insert to a signing times cd (paper).

I'm still hungry and tired and won't be able to go to my own bed now (dh, pg me, and gabriel just don't fit)....


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Monique, I just wrote the first three chapters of my birth story







I know normal people don't serialize their birth stories, but normal people don't spread their labours out over the full nine (ten? Please, not 42) months either. I figure there's not enough true prodromal birth stories out there on the internet either...


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

touche Helen, touche.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
yay SF!!!!!!!!

barcelona - of course i wanna read your birth story!!! I love that pic too. I've been such a moaner and complainer lately I was looking for inspiration. Sigh. there is a beautiful baby in there and I will get to meet it in the right time.

Right now it's 4;30am and I've been up for an hour. Got up to pee and eat (a grapefruit) and couldn't go back to bed without getting online first. Now Gabriel is awake too (he stumbled to his potty and removed his dipe so he could pee too) and refuses to sleep sans mommy. We all have to be up and at the office by 9ish so that dh and I can have a phone conference with our consultant. That's gonna be intersting with two boys and a portable dvd player that doesn't work (thanks to dh leaving it where Gabriel could reach it and Gabriel deciding to "watch" the insert to a signing times cd (paper).

I'm still hungry and tired and won't be able to go to my own bed now (dh, pg me, and gabriel just don't fit)....









Laughing about the DVD thing--the appliance death toll is mounting over here as well. After last previous bout with the modem, this past weekend I got out of the shower to find Ella putting a pancake into the VCR!!!! Luckily the thing still works, although it is a little wonky now, understandably!!!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kavita* 
Laughing about the DVD thing--the appliance death toll is mounting over here as well. After last previous bout with the modem, this past weekend I got out of the shower to find Ella putting a pancake into the VCR!!!! Luckily the thing still works, although it is a little wonky now, understandably!!!

how exactly do you get a pancake in the slot??? Gabriel doesn't get into nearly as much as Willem did. It will pass... and you'll get to get new appliances/electronics for the next baby to destroy. This is why dh believes in cheap stuff until we're past the danger zone!!!!!


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Helen, great thrifting scores!

And yeah for SF. I'll nr following the birth order to see if Helen's predictions are right...

I (so far) don't have an appliance killer. She had a small cd player in her room that I'm amazed is still alive, but that nothing serious has happened to. In fact we just un-childproofed a little and brought another bookshelf and cd case into our living room. So far they're not too disturbed. Now I'll be cursed to find all of our books on the floor and Neela climbing up the shelf any day now


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

this is off topic,
but yesterday finley, dh, and i tried to do a family yoga video together. it was our first trying, and i think it was just too close to bedtime to try, cause finley just kept asking for "milk mommy"...i might try again today in the early afternoon/when i know he's not ready to sleep.

but that reminded me that i forgot to answer your question, honeytree, about yoga. i have never seriously done it with finley, though i have tried. every time i do, i get frustrated, because i want to really practice, and i just give up and laugh and it's sort of a tumbling session, like you said, with finley adorable climbing under, through, and over me. so, i was going to a class, religiously, once, sometimes twice a week. but, the class was at 6:00, which no longer works, since finley is going to sleep earlier (sans nap). oh, what to do?? i guess i need to figure out a way to do it at home, but it is so much harder for me to be disciplined and get a hard work out when i'm alone. if only i had queen of cups' focus and diligence!

monique, good luck with the dvd consulting meeting! yikes!!! hope it's smoother than you could have dreamed


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Killian does yoga at school and LOVES it, but I've never tried it with Ellie. I haven't been doing yoga much lately, been doing mostly high-impact stuff because it burns more calories, but once I've finished loosing the weight I want to I'll have to reincorporate it, I do find it very relaxing and doing it right before bed helps me gear down and fall asleep easier.

Two big news items this week for us:

1- We have now gone pacifier free. I feel like I'm a super-crappy-mom because Killian was still using a paci at night, as was Ellie. But we've now done two nights without any pacis and the kids have done just fine, haven't even been asking for them. So much nicer!

2- I got all my hair cut off! You can see one pic of it in my siggie, and here's one of me and Ellie this morning - we somehow have ended up with the same hairstyle! Just please don't tell me its cute, I'm so sick of hearing that that I was seriously regretting cutting my hair yesterday, I felt like I'd been downgraded from having gorgeous long hair, to just "cute."







But its been a nice change, I've never had short hair before. DH loves it!

BTW, Amy I've been waiting for you to admit to your babylust!







I feel like you're going to have a little boy someday, actually...


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Q of C, I think your hair is beautiful, truly. It shows off your face so nicely. I am a big fan of short hair, and I go through two year phases, growing it out, then chopping it off. I think short hair can be gorgeous, again, showing off the face, and your face really glows. You are so pretty. And Congrats on going paci-free!

Thought I'd report that Finley and I just did the yoga video again, while he was up, and he loved it. He didn't do that many of the poses with me, just a few, but when he did, he was LOVINg it. When he wasn't doing it, he was very interestedly watching me and the video. It was so fun! I'm so glad it worked out, and now I have at least something I can do to get back in shape.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

I am starting to feel better...but I've a long way to go to feel *good* again.

As far as the marriage questions go. I feel like newlyweds is such a subjective word...but for us, it hasn't been a year yet...though we've been together nearly 3. We are still in the baby stages of marriage by all means. However, we made the decision on our trip to San Diego after the wedding...that *every* vacation we take is our honeymoon







We love to laugh together, to talk and to share. I don't see that changing anytime soon. Our fights (arguments) have all been more like discussions than fights...which is a breath of fresh air for me as my parents screamed and threw things when they discussed anything. My first marriage was much of the same. I was belittled, screamed at, thrown things at (vacuum, recliner...the list goes on) came home one day to find all *my* things on the front lawn...I yelled then...more to be heard than anything. But I don't know..we don't...we haven't...and I pray we never get there.

We have had hugely in depth discussions about an *AP*marriage. We spend so much time being attached to our kids that we feel our marriage deserves the same respect and effort we put in to how we parent our son. I do know there have been times DH has pointed out to me that I have spoken to him in ways I would *never* speak to Jacob. He's right. I am working on not doing that. I find when I do it's when I have an expectation that he as an adult should know better...Jacob being 2 just doesn't know better...but that doesn't give me the right to talk in that manner to him.

We have a hugely open communication relationship...a conversation at 2 am last night comes to mind. We get angry...but we deal with the anger by discussing and sharing and coming to a place we can all be at in a peaceful manner. This has been SEVERELY tested at our house in the last month. I have been SO ILL...and pregnant on top of that. My hormones are out of control...I have been a pill to live with. My job is horrible. But none of that is an excuse. It sure has been trying though.

That's why we are going OUT tomorrow. We are SO stinking excited about seeing WICKED. I *LOVE* the story. I can't wait to see the play. We have awesome seats and we got a killer deal. It will be the best anniversary present EVER *even if it is a few months early.

The side story of the marriage/family questions...We DON'T live near family and we WON'T. My family is as far from AP as you can possibly get. I love them, we love spending time with them, but we are EXTREMELY grateful for the continent between us. (North Carolina to California) We *want* our kids to know and love their cousins...but we are not interested in them being around the kind of environment that the homes have. Jacob was bit by his cousin who was 1 at the time. He had her toy, she wanted it. Her mom (my sister) SCREECHED at her ran over to us and grabbed her with such force she started screaming and BIT HER TILL SHE BLED. NO thank you. I love my family...but that's not the *help* I need.

DH's family...Oy vey. We love them, but again, in small doses is MUCH healthier for us. Just after Jacob's first birthday we were visiting. MIL took us to get Jacob's one year pictures. On the way back he was fussing. We deduced he had a dirty diaper. She refused to stop so we could change him...we had to continue 20 minutes down the freeway with him screaming in discomfort because she wouldn't stop for the 5 minutes to change him. She finally stopped in a grocery store parking lot for me to quickly change him in the car because the screaming was too much for her. I was bawling by this time. She didn't take the time to pull into a space just behind parked cars. She then had someone want out and pulled the car with my door open and Jacob out of the seat out of the way of the car I was LIVID> We got him changed and 5 more minutes down the road he started crying again...he was now hungry and needed to nurse...I had not mastered nursing in the car at this point and asked her to just drop me off somewhere...SHE WOULDN"T DO it...why? what was so important that she wouldn't stop for us to do this?!?! A manicure.

So we can see the wonderfulness of having family close...but are seriously grateful that ours isn't close to us.

We haven't had much problem with the electronics...but then we don't have a DVD player, TV, VCR or anything like that. We have the laptop and it's put away when not in use...the desktop isn't even set up right now and when it is it will be in the downstairs where the kids don't go so DH can do his school work in peace. I can see though if we had those things how they would get abused...

I bought newborn dipes today *yay* I'm so excited. We have a dozen or so prefolds, some proraps, some other random covers and 16 kissaluvs size 0. I'm so excited. With Jacob we did a diaper service, so I don't have newborn dipes.









MIL offered to pay for a postpartum doula...I think I'll take her up on it. Now I need to find one...

Okay I need to get back to the mountains of paperwork.

*hugs* mama

PS Barcelona...we are planning a big snowday for Jacob in February..you should come too. Here's the link...let's email and come up with some dates if you guys think you'd enjoy it too. http://www.alpineslidebigbear.com/snowplay.html

This place is a just a jog away from our new cabin so we could go play and then come back to the cabin for some crockpot soup...yum. Email me...


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Another fan of Jen's hair: but I'd kill for cheekbones like that.

Monique, I'm not trying to be snide about the birth story, honestly: I'm just very conscious of the fact that this birth has lasted 355 days for me so far, and the story isn't over yet. The twins gave me some big gifts, accepting that what will be will be and sometimes what I think is best isn't, in fact, what's right: and then at some point I have to start thinking about the role that letting go of the miscarriages had in creating our little miracle and the power that my mind has. And if I'm honest, I don't wanna do that. It's scary.

Kaspirant, I wanna snowday too







Can you build a snowman for Skye and send us a picture? I don't think we're getting any of the white stuff this year. It's not fair, I thought California was meant to be hot









Skye loves the idea of yoga, but I haven't been doing it that much. When we watch the boys yoga class, though, she always tries to join in.
Oh, did I mention her latest words? "I'm funny" and "not fair..." Everything, every time she gets redirected we get a big look and a "not fair." Except, of course, for the occasions when she wants to eat a whole chocolate cake by herself. THAT's fair...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
Y'all, I have to really confess something to you. It's been brewing for the past 6 months, more seriously for the past few weeks, but I think I am starting to get a serious case of baby lust!







ME! _What the heck?_

Why aren't you pregnant yet?


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Kaspirant, I wanna snowday too







Can you build a snowman for Skye and send us a picture? I don't think we're getting any of the white stuff this year. It's not fair, I thought California was meant to be hot









That's what I LOVE about living in the mountains here. We get snowdays but can still drive down to the beach and it's not *that* cold. How awesome is that..??!?!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Why aren't you pregnant yet?









Ha!









It's just not the right time for us now, for many reasons. We are both very pragmatic. I'm a planner. We want to be sure that making such a huge decision will be financially responsible for our family. We are just now regaining our footing from Jason's career change and our move, and then buying the house. Sure, it would be fun to just follow our impulse and say "Let's do it now!" but I don't know that we would like the consequences. Right now it's important to us to have a growing retirement account, college savings for Brynn (not to mention tuition for Waldorf, which isn't cheap), and other such things. I have lived too much of my life poor to want to go back to not having options.

And from the physical and emotional side of things, I need to be sure that I have the support to keep my head above water before I take that leap again. Things are finally starting to feel a bit easier with Brynn (on the good days) and as Kavita pointed out, she is still *very* mommy-centric. I know that pregnancy is 9 months and even if I were to get pregnant now, she'd be three before a baby would arrive and things will be different by then....but I need a moment to catch my breath before imposing it all upon myself again!

And I've actually really started feeling lately that I would like to go back to work part-time, so throwing a pregnancy in now would kind of foil that whole idea for another few years.

I told Jason I would consider becoming pregnant as late as 36 - *maybe* 37 - so I've still got two'ish years (I'll be 35 this June); I think that is a large enough window to decide if it's what we really want. And I haven't gotten to the spiritual feeling that a child is waiting for us to hop to it, ya know? I feel like that is a really important factor. So we will probably shelve it until Brynn turns 3, and then see where we stand. But I will admit that I've taken a mental inventory of all of the baby stuff we still own (lent out to various friends), including my maternity clothes.









And I have to say that I was both surprised and amused that you all seemed to have picked up on this vibe before I did! (You all know me too well.) I guess I was in a bit of denial about it for all of the reasons mentioned above.







And yes, Jen, I totally see myself with another girl. I can't even imagine a boy - that seems so weird!

Kaspirant, I hope you have a marvelous and romantic and fun date tomorrow night!









Jen, I really like your hair cut. It is a totally different look for you, but very pretty (I wouldn't say cute). And I totally understand about having the same haircut as your daughter; Brynn and I have had the same haircut since she was born!









No post from Fern today, eh? Hmmmmm.......


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i tried to post but the computer ate it..

no baby. im taking the verbena& castor oil tomorrow at 5am..so ill post an update if it works.. its the same thing that got ngaio coming..what is with me and these 42 week babies??!!

jen: your hair looks beautiful. you are stunning!

amy: you.baby lust? no way. i knew it would happen though. i knew it!


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hee, I'm borrowing a baby right now to see if I really do want another one! Actually, I just agreed to look after my downstairs neighbour's (not the one who got screwed by my gym, the further-downstairs one) 4-month old baby girl. Who is lying on the floor being amused by one of those dangly-toy things that never entertained Rowan. Cute! She is making very adorable noises, her mama has been gone nearly an hour now and she hasn't pitched a fit yet, so this might work. Previously her mama was taking her with her to work (she teaches piano) and someone else was watching the baby while she was in with students, but that apparently was not working at all. Fortunately she teaches on the afternoons on which I CAN look after her with no problems, so it just seems to fit, and I could use a bit of extra money.

Fern, good luck - if you have 42-week babies, you have 42 week babies. My mom was like that. It's just the way you are, I'm sure there's a good side to it somewhere.

Jen, your hair looks lovely. Very feminine and sophisticated, I wouldn't have thought to call it "cute" if you hadn't said it! But it's not short.







My hair is SHORT - the long bits are about 1 1/2" now, more than a month after it was cut. But I'm growing it, I'm glad the colour's all out but I like being able to scruff it back into a ponytail so I don't need to have a shower in the morning.







:

Off to do more kitchen purging...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Fern, good luck - if you have 42-week babies, you have 42 week babies. My mom was like that. It's just the way you are, I'm sure there's a good side to it somewhere.

The good side is that you have fat, healthy, fully-cooked babies .


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Helen is in need of our love and hugs and support.
Prayers going up for you!!

bah...just realized this sounded like something worse happened....

She just needs some serious LOVE right now!!!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Amy** 
And yes, Jen, I totally see myself with another girl. I can't even imagine a boy - that seems so weird

You must really be in denial about the possibility of having a boy - I said my gut feeling is that you WILL have a boy.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

i am just reading along, mamas. much love to each of you, lovelies.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Poor Helen.







I wish there was more I could do to help her get through this.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i think this is it. and i didnt have to take the castor oil after all. its 4am and im having pretty regular contractions.. yay!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i think this is it. and i didnt have to take the castor oil after all. its 4am and im having pretty regular contractions.. yay!

YAYYYY!!!








:







:







:







:







:

Gentle and quick labor vibes to you!!!








:







:


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i just realised that today is the last day that ngaio is my "baby" its so sad.. but not at the same time. i love her so much. i hope this whole baby having thing isn't too hard on her.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Fern and baby (and Ngaio who is no longer the baby), big hugs and gentle transitions to all of you. I'll be off to the post office today to put your shoes in the mail.

Helen~ Great big hugs and support to you, too. I hope you can find some love and support right now.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

YAY Fern!!!! WOooooooT!!!!

Helen, big big big







. I am so sorry you're feeling down. Beyond down. That just sucks. I really hope whoever posted that it's pre-labour hormone wiggles is right and you are popping out your little boy soon.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MelW* 
Fern and baby (and Ngaio who is no longer the baby), big hugs and gentle transitions to all of you. I'll be off to the post office today to put your shoes in the mail.

thanks mel









let me know what the postage is okay? ill paypal you


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

YAAAAAAAY Fern!!!!!!!!

Sending healthy, peaceful labor vibes your way!

And again, Helen,







.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

happy labor day, fern! yay!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i think this is it. and i didnt have to take the castor oil after all. its 4am and im having pretty regular contractions.. yay!

Beautiful, peaceful birthing vibes to you sweetie!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy birthing, Fern









I'm back on my wagon, wandering along down river, chilling out. I had fun at the committee meeting tonight, though I didn't expect to







The coolest thing, of course, is that one of my best friends, who I see generally at least twice a week, was convinced I was only about six months pregnant







She couldn't understand why I've been counting the days or taking so much time off breastmates and stuff recently ; )


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Yay Fern!

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=835350


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

eta: DiD, go take a test today or tomorrow. This full moon feels lucky, catch the tail end of it.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi everyone! I wanted to thank Helen for updating our DDC on my new arrival and also thank all of you for your encouragement and well wishes! I am sorry I have been so neglectful of these monthly threads during my pregnancy as I started spending less time in Toddlers and more time in the pregnancy and baby forums.

I shared pictures of the baby on the Feb 08 board but thought that all of you might appreciate some pictures of Andrew giving his baby sister some love!









http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...D/DSCN4168.jpg
http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...D/DSCN4171.jpg

He is IN.LOVE. with her and wants to spend all of his time hugging, holding and kissing her. He hasn't shown a moment of jealousy, even when she shares his beloved nursies.

And finally, congratulations to Fern on her new arrival and







: that today is the day for Helen!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

check out my blog!


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

I said it in your birth announcement threads, but CONGRATULATIONS MAMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited for you! Enjoy your babymoons with your new baby girls!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 

DiD, go take a test today or tomorrow. This full moon feels lucky, catch the tail end of it.

Check out my new signature.


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Check out my new signature.









OMG Yay!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 









check out my blog!
















She's beautiful!!! I can't believe how soon I'll by holding my own little girl...


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Check out my new signature.


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

AAHHH!!!
So much exciting news!!!!!

Strawberry Fields, what a beautiful baby girl!

Fern, your birth story sounds absolutely beautiful and peaceful and perfect, and your darling little girl is beautiful. I am so excited, and have been thinking about you all day, smiling, knowing you are in the midst of your babymoon.

And DiD, YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, what an exciting day it is here.

Happy Weekend everyone.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Told you, DiD







I saw that rise and just KNEW- which reminds me, I think I have an answer for you about prevention of PPH during pregnancy...


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Told you, DiD







I saw that rise and just KNEW- which reminds me, I think I have an answer for you about prevention of PPH during pregnancy...

SPILL IT.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

What a celebratory thread this has become- congrats Fern and Strawberry Fields. Such beautiful baby girls.

And congrats, DID, too.

Speaking of PPH, no problems this time, Fern? Your story sounds wonderful.

Has anyone noticed that they have a full moon were-toddler? Neela had a really whiny, cranky spell a couple of days ago, and I asked her daycare provider if she had been crankier for her, too. She told me a little more than normal, but not nearly as bad as the rest of the toddlers. She and the other providers are convinced that the full moon makes the kids "off" for a few days. I don't envy them with a room full of two year olds. So now I'm taking an informal poll.... anyone else?

Two days ago I let her go out in sub-freezing temperatures wearing only a spring dress, diaper and gumboots and nothing else just out of pure exhaustion at fighting the "must wear clothes to leave the house" fight. After about five minutes she agreed that she was cold and would let me help her wear more layers.

Today is more normal. Regular toddler stuff and still working on molars, but much more fun and friendly


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mel, Skye is definitely a werebaby. Bedtimes the last few nights have been horrific.

Sorry, DiD, I got distracted when I was online in the middle of the night (I started putting sliced rhizomes on my tummy and other obscure things as part of a desperate primitive ritual to extract my other werebaby. It hasn't worked yet







) If I haven't got down to your thread by the end of the day, kick my ass hard, 'kay?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Mel, Skye is definitely a werebaby. Bedtimes the last few nights have been horrific.

Sorry, DiD, I got distracted when I was online in the middle of the night (I started putting *sliced rhizomes* on my tummy and other obscure things as part of a desperate primitive ritual to extract my other werebaby. It hasn't worked yet







) If I haven't got down to your thread by the end of the day, kick my ass hard, 'kay?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Congrats again Fern. What a beautiful birth story







I hope my third time is just as peaceful. Is it bad that I tag every congrats with a "hope I get the same" or "send me some" ending??? Hmm. Need to reflect on that one for a bit.

Congrats DiD... I already have the same so I don't need you to send me some







... wow I'm cracking myself up here







must be lack of sleep.

Anyway, here's a bit of toddler wisdom for you all to enjoy:
So none of the doors inside our duplex really close properly. There are so many coats of paint that they just don't fit right anymore. You can close them and they stick, but they don't engage the whatchamacallit mechanism and certainly don't lock.
This fact, coupled with the fact that we have two small, potty trained boys, and that we only have one bathroom, leads to our very open door bathroom policy.
Gabriel, standing at the door, watching me pee:
Mommy, you a-goin' pee-pees?
Me: Yes, I am.
G: Mommy, you a-have a butt?
Me: Yes, it's on my bottom.
G: I have a butt.
G: I have a yiddo butt.
G: Wollom have a yiddo butt.
G: Daddy have a yiddo butt.
G: Mommy, you a-have a biiiiiig butt.
Me: Thanks. Can you close the door so Mommy can have some privacy now?
G: Oh. Okay.


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

this morning, i woke up around 8am and went down to the kitchen to snag a bite of chocolate cake left over from my bf's anniversary dinner (that i crashed). ezra cried for a piece of cake before we were leaving so she gave me a to go slice. as i enter the kitchen, i see my dog (who has been really off since surgery last week) peed on the floor! i miss stepping in it by half and inch and go to the laundry to get a towel...where i proceed to slip in dog puke! i was so grossed out that i immediately hobbled to the bathroom to wash my foot and ask hubs to help me. i got towels and mopped it all up in both rooms but let hubby do the actually cleaning part.

then, i sat down and ate chocolate cake for breakfast. uhm, good morning!


----------



## kaspirant (Apr 28, 2006)

my dearest son decided at 4 am he was ready for his day to begin and I lost the coin toss of who gets to stay in bed.

and they are selfishly all about me.

WICKED was amazing.

We got stranded by a huge snowstorm (we got over 2 feet of snow and the wonderful snow plow guys couldn't get our road cleared for some odd reason) away from home for 2 days wearing the same clothes ICK.

Finally got home again after it took us 2.5 hours to get to our house from down the block









Had a miniscule pregnant brain break down last night in which I told DH I didn't want to have a baby (which isn't true and I







this girl already...I'm afraid the PPD may be hitting me prior to post pardum.

Saw the OB, failed my GD test, now they want me to do the 3 hour GTT.

Leah is head down and ready to go.

I'm more pregnant than I've ever been...Jacob was born at 34 weeks, a milestone I hit yesterday.

I have 2 weeks of work left and I will jump off the career change cliff of being a SAHM instead of a working one.

Nursing is KILLING me right now. With the move and Jacob being sick I feel like he lives attached to my nipples. My pregnant body is rebelling against it. Asking DH to help seems to make it worse and is seemingly driving a rift between Jacob and DH...I'm feeling like I'll never succeed at tandeming if I can't even figure out how to nurse my 2 yo while pregnant.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kaspirant* 
Nursing is KILLING me right now. With the move and Jacob being sick I feel like he lives attached to my nipples. My pregnant body is rebelling against it. Asking DH to help seems to make it worse and is seemingly driving a rift between Jacob and DH...I'm feeling like I'll never succeed at tandeming if I can't even figure out how to nurse my 2 yo while pregnant.

I promise you, tandem nursing is easier than nursing through a pregnancy! (I speak from experience, I've been tandeming for over two years now.) It'll be sooo, soooo much easier once the baby is there and your body goes back into making-milk-mode rather than growing-baby-mode.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Gunter, yuck! Dog messes are the worst, especially the multi-substance, multi-location messes!

Fern,







!!!! What a beautiful story. And what a beautiful girl! She reminds me of Ngaio's itty-bitty baby pictures. I'm waiting on pins and needles to hear her name--your names are so enchanting.

StrawberryFields,







! The pictures with her and Andrew are sooo sweet!

Monique, Gabriel's assessment is too funny!

DiD, holy cow!









Helen, I'm so glad the meeting went well. Downstream is a good way to go...









As for me, I'm a bit under the weather. I picked up Woody's cold yesterday, and between that and my typical end-of-the-week exhaustion, I didn't feel up for the Indigo Girls show last night that I've been looking forward to for months. I gave my ticket to dh to go in my stead, which was sad because he got the ticket for me for Christmas, but he said it was a great show, and said hello to all my friends for me, and I needed the rest desperately, but still...


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Aww, Teresa, you passed up an Indigo Girls concert?!?!?! Wow you must have been tired! I hope you're feeling better now.

FERN!!!! Congratulations! That's so wonderful, I'm so glad everything went well and your new little girl is just gorgeous. You must be over the moon, the rest of your family too. Is Ngaio enjoying being a big sister?

StrawberryFields, congrats to you too!









Mel, Rowan is, like, the mellowest kid... we don't get any observable full-moon weirdness here. Maybe the cat, but not the child. My friends often comment that they've never seen her upset (or excited for that matter) - and these are mamas that we see several times a week, every week! But she did have a little freak-out the other day when I was trying to cover a Literacy Day at a local school for the community paper, which the editor suggested I cover because it was aimed at kids ages 2-5 so I could take Rowan along. Rowan didn't want to sit and listen to a local news anchor read a story (although she was very good) and had a meltdown when I was trying to interview the school principal. Fun! Then I found out later that the book she chose from the "take a book" table is one that the ILs already had. I did wonder how she was able to read the title so well...

Kaspirant, if you're feeling stressed, why don't you skip the 3-hour test and just adhere to the diet that assumes you have GD, which is not so bad? No sugar, no refined carbohydrates, minimal starch, eat protein or fat with fruit, limit bananas, no dried fruit, lots of protein, lots of fat. It's a good recipe for end-of-pregnancy and it's what they'd have you do anyway. The bonus is that it'll stabilize your moods as much as possible, and there would be no point to a nasty 3-hour test. Just a thought.

Gunter - ugh on the dog mess. I know the pet messes, although my dog's never peed anywhere, but the barfing... she usually manages to do it somewhere really gross, like our bed. It sounds like your pup isn't feeling good though, for that to happen... maybe get her checked out? Poor puppy. Poor you!

Monique -





















That's so funny. You must have been pissed AND laughing at the same time.

DiD - Congratulations, I think! I don't think I could ever deal with 5 kids but you're young and resilient







Enjoy the preggo AGAIN!!!

It is a lovely but cold day here, I think we will try to go for a family hike since the last one was so much fun. Although there is snow in the forecast (yikes!) so maybe that wouldn't be so smart... and there are far more clouds now than half an hour ago...


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Gunter - I'm glad I'm not the only one who has cake/pie for breakfast on occaision. DH used to get pissed at me for doing it because he thought it was soooo unhealthy. Eh. Life is too short to take that seriously








ugh on the dog mess. That is exactly why we don't currently have any pets.

Honeytree - awww. you missed Indigo Girls??? I hope you were able to rest up. Still... INDIGO GIRLS????
















Kaspirant







- I'm with you on the pg induced disjointedness. I don't know where my mind has been lately...

Um, so I took the libery of a thrift store run this morning. Got lost trying to find the place from the opposite direction(







I soooo know the way by heart, I just realized miles down the highway that I'd missed my exit!). Didn't score any much needed larger maternity clothes. All the stuff was old 90's looking wear. Yuck. I really need pants that won't keep falling down and shirts that keep my lower belly covered (and warm). No such luck. I even went to Target last night to see what was on the clearance rack, AND returned and got credit for a few presents the boys got for Christmas but we don't need/they weren't interested in. Everything there was atrocious. And the stuff on the clearance rack started at like $12 apiece.
I did score the cutest pair of Elefantan shoes for Gabriel. I guess they are more slippers than shoes. They are navy boiled wool with red wool elephants on the front. Seriously cute. For a buck ninety five! That's almost as good as the preschoolians I got a few weeks ago for $1.25. I'm such a thrift store dork! I also found a new pair of jeans for dh - he's THE hardest person to find jeans, or any pants for because he wears a 31 x 32.
Does anyone ever buy anything at thrift stores just because they know they can sell it and make money on it? I've done that a couple times. Once I got a suede J.Jill skirt in a $5 bag sale (so I actually got it for less than a buck) and sold it on ebay for $42.
Today I got a fair isle hanna andersson hoodie. For $4. And it's NWOT. It's cute enough to keep. It totally won't fit me until next winter though. I'm not a fair isle person per se but the bright colors are me. Then again I might put it up on ebay to fluff my paypal account. I haven't decided yet.
Anyway.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Ooo! I'd buy the Hanna Andersen hoodie!!!! I can paypal you







If you decide to sell it, that is. What size is it?


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *willemsmamma* 
Still... INDIGO GIRLS????









I know! I am caught between kicking myself for not just stuffing my pockets with handkerchiefs and slogging up there and patting myself on the back for so clearly heeding my body's warning that I needed lots of rest...or else!

Well, dh picked me up a Brandi Carlile CD; she opened for them, and apparently was amazing.

I sent a rather b*tchy message to Mothering Magazine for selling my address to Hanna Anderson. I know that's how smaller magazines make their money, but still it irks me.

Monique, I had never thought of that with the reselling of posh thrift-store finds. What a fabulous idea.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i added some new pictures of her..

still no name. tim and i are at odds.. i want matilda or juniper..he wants annari, which i think sounds like a sushi roll..


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 







i added some new pictures of her..

still no name. tim and i are at odds.. i want matilda or juniper..he wants annari, which i think sounds like a sushi roll..









I love Juniper... and yes, annari sounds like a sushi roll









going to look at the pics









HoneyTree - how do youknow mothering sold your address? I you tubed BC and what I heard I liked.

Spughy - it's a size small... I was thinking of posting it here for $30 and then moving it to ebay if it doesn't sell. That way I can make up for the money I spent on diapers (it was taken from our CSA fund which incidentally needs to be paid by the end of the month if we want our discount... but I couldn't pass the deal up at $3 a dipe).


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 







i added some new pictures of her..

still no name. tim and i are at odds.. i want matilda or juniper..he wants annari, which i think sounds like a sushi roll..









I would totally order an annari roll.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Hmm. Juniper.

Gunter, I'm so sorry about the dog poo, but I can't believe you ate chocolate cake immediately afterwards







: For me, it's just one mental association too many, and chocolate cake is important.
Honeytree, I hope you feel better soon.








Fern, I was meaning to ask too: any PPH?
DiD, I updated your thread down in UC, I didn't want to derail this one too much. A lot of this comes from ye olde granny's notebooks.
And me? I just hurt







Please, not 42.


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Fern--it would be like sushi-related tofu, actually! (inari!) I like Matilda, that's really cute! And there are good nickname options (Mattie, Tillie, etc.) I tried to post on your birth thread yesterday but my post apparently got eaten, so somewhat late now re-congratulations! I was sooo thinking about you and waiting for the news, and I am sooo excited and happy for you! She is just beautiful!!!! And I also enjoyed the new pictures today too!! DH also looked today and he was quite taken--he thought she was sooooooo adorable and sort of started cooing and saying, "oh, look, she's so big! she's so beautiful! she's so cute!! She looks so fluffy and squishy!! Look at those chubby little cheeks!!"







(I think his biological clock is ticking now, lol!)

Oh, and did you ever say if you had considered Ivy as a name? It just popped into my head because "Matilda Ivy" sounds good too and it's plant related so that would keep with your motif!!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i like ivy but my last name is ives..so ivy ives would sounds kinda funny









she is kind of like a little sushi roll, but still.









helen, no pph. like hardly any bleeding. im 2 days pp and im almost nopt bleeding. i wasnt surprised because it was such an easy gentle birth, but im still really happy. suzie offered pitocin and i said "no thank you. ill have some placenta though" and the back up midwife totally went white. she is pretty young and i guess she has never seen anyone eat raw placenta. they cut me this teeny tiny piece and i was like. "umm. can i have another piece? "so they cut another small piece and i was like. "no like a big piece. " so i ate 3 pieces before it felt like a good amount. it was super funny. ak crying baby,


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

fern- you know i vote for matilda! love it!

helen- it was just pee and puke, no dog poop. so, yeah, i was good on chocolate cake eating without the gross associations after a bit.

i haven't felt the babe moving as much at all today, a couple of really light movements has been all. 35 weeks along...anyone remember not feeling their babe move a bunch for a day around that time or anything?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yep, that's why I've spent the last two weeks in a state of white panic hoping that this baby gets out soon. You may be 35 weeks, but you're also only two weeks away from the point where Ezra was born, kwim? It doesn't help that his lordship has always been more laidback than I like in a fetus...


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
his lordship ...









:
wow... he's already showing his character, eh?


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
I know! I am caught between kicking myself for not just stuffing my pockets with handkerchiefs and slogging up there and patting myself on the back for so clearly heeding my body's warning that I needed lots of rest...or else!

Well, dh picked me up a Brandi Carlile CD; she opened for them, and apparently was amazing.

Allison and I are sitting here drooling at the idea of a Brandy Carlisle/Indigo Girls concert! I'm sorry you had to miss it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
helen, no pph. like hardly any bleeding. im 2 days pp and im almost nopt bleeding. i wasnt surprised because it was such an easy gentle birth, but im still really happy. suzie offered pitocin and i said "no thank you. ill have some placenta though" and the back up midwife totally went white. she is pretty young and i guess she has never seen anyone eat raw placenta. they cut me this teeny tiny piece and i was like. "umm. can i have another piece? "so they cut another small piece and i was like. "no like a big piece. " so i ate 3 pieces before it felt like a good amount. it was super funny. ak crying baby,

Not to derail or anything, but I've thought about eating my placenta (if I were to ever give birth again) but I think I'd have a hard time getting over the ick factor (have been vegetarian for about 12 years now and was vegan for close to 2 of those years). Was the texture "meat-ish"? I'd assume so and texture is what I'd have the most problems with.


----------



## Awaken (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spughy* 
Kaspirant, if you're feeling stressed, why don't you skip the 3-hour test and just adhere to the diet that assumes you have GD, which is not so bad? No sugar, no refined carbohydrates, minimal starch, eat protein or fat with fruit, limit bananas, no dried fruit, lots of protein, lots of fat. It's a good recipe for end-of-pregnancy and it's what they'd have you do anyway. The bonus is that it'll stabilize your moods as much as possible, and there would be no point to a nasty 3-hour test. Just a thought.

.

I like that suggestion!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HoneyTree* 
I sent a rather b*tchy message to Mothering Magazine for selling my address to Hanna Anderson. I know that's how smaller magazines make their money, but still it irks me.

OH! So that's how I got the H.A. catalogue! I never realized Mothering did that.

Hope you're feeling better soon! I'm really under the weather, too, and it is such a bummer to have to do all my usual work with no extra time to take care of myself







Boo hoo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i like ivy but my last name is ives..so ivy ives would sounds kinda funny









Lol, I guess Ivy Ives would't work then!







I vote for Matilda!


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

she could be ivy ives and the crunchy bunch. ..









*Susannah M: on placenta..

*ive been vegetarian most of my life, vegan for a few years.. ive never eaten raw meat other than my own placenta (i ate some of ngaio's after birth as well) its not like meat. its warm and salty and very soft to chew. its not like any meat i could ever imagine eating. its almost like a warm piece of soft cucumber. thats my best description. all i know is that it feels so good and right to eat it, for me anyways..but once its been in the fridge a day or two the feeling is wearing off.. there is something about eating it as soon as its birthed and still warm. i still would like to eat more of it..i think i may dehydrate it and put it in capsules though..


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Fern: The feeling is wearing off? Meaning that the "feeling" that it is working or the "feeling" of it going down/eating it is changing ? Or something else?









ETA: I *thought* you were veggie now but didn't realize you had been for so long


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

I love the name Juniper. I considered it for Woody, should he have been a girl, but then I met a Juniper, and that kind of threw off my association a bit. That said, I love the names you have strung together with Matilda on your blog; the rhythm and imagery of those names are gorgeous.

Monique, I knew it was _Mothering_ that had sold my address because I hadn't subscribed to anything new in months, then I subscribed to Mothering and within two months I got this posh baby-themed catalog; it just didn't seem like a coincidence, so I wrote them about it and they admitted it and took me off the list.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

I actually signed up for the Hanna Andersson catalogue - I really like their stuff







: but it's super-expensive, especially with international shipping added in, and I've found myself unable now to buy new clothes - it just feels wrong. I actually felt ill when I went into the Gap the other day looking for onesies for Rowan (those are kind of underwear so I'm ok with buying them new... but I ended up finding lovely organic cotton ones at half price at a small, local, ethical retailer and felt MUCH better about it). Anyway, hence my excitement at Monique's find... but I fear that their sizing will not see me in a size small









In other news, Rowan pooped in her potty for the first time ever tonight!!! She'd asked for her clothes to be taken off because they were wet after she "helped" Daddy have a bath, then a minute later she asked for her potty so I got it out and left her with it and a few seconds later she was bouncing around gleefully announcing that she'd done a poop in her potty! We were all thrilled and there was much rejoicing. Then she tried to do another one because it was so much fun and of course it didn't work.









Is it wrong that I find pictures taken by Rowan to be absolutely hilarious? They have fingers in them, and the back of the couch, and chairs at strange angles... they make me giggle a lot. I think all of them were supposed to be of Daisy but only her tail made an appearance in one.

Fern, I like Juniper and Matilda but I agree that Annari does sound like sushi, or like that character on Firefly (Inara I think?) who was a high-class prostitute. Just sayin'.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

i mean how appetizing it is..not so much once its all cold and been in the fridge.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Susannah M* 
Fern: The feeling is wearing off? Meaning that the "feeling" that it is working or the "feeling" of it going down/eating it is changing ? Or something else?









ETA: I *thought* you were veggie now but didn't realize you had been for so long


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Fern, I love Juniper and Matilda. I am sure you and Timothy will come up with the perfect, beautiful name for your perfect beautiful baby girl. Let us know when you know. I loved looking at the new pictures on your blog. She is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Aahh, I'm in love, so i know you must really be in love. Also, I'm curious, how are Ngaio and Elwynn enjoying their new sister?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, I forgot to say:

Kaspirant, the hardest time of my life emotionally was the 9 months I carried Skye, but I felt the same thing to a lesser extent during those six months of Rowan's pregnancy and the first three months of the twin pregnancy. I just couldn't stay on an even keel, which is why I started the e.p.o supplements so early as a "whole of pregnancy" thing: for me, my body just needed the essential fatty acids to help my brain, her growing girly brain and my reproductive system. I don't know if it matters whether it's EPO or a general omega supplement, but I would take something.

eta: I posted THIS down in my DDC. Please, I'd love your input.


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Sarah, I didn't mean to knock your taste; Hanna Anderson clothes _are_ cute! It's my one libertarian attitude--I feel like we should only have access to each other's mail boxes with permission.

I have had a similar experience to yours at the Gap, though; my sister got me a gift certificate to the mall for Christmas, but the one time I went to try and spend it I just felt weird, like me and my beliefs didn't belong there! I considered just spending the whole thing at The Body Shop, but then I read on the activism forum that they're owned by L'Oreal or some other wicked company.







:

I've been lucky so far to have received all of Woody's clothes as hand-me-downs and gifts, but my days of neutral karma are numbered!


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 
i mean how appetizing it is..not so much once its all cold and been in the fridge.










Okay, where is the "duh!" smilie when I need it? That makes sense. Thanks.

*Helen,* I've got a wonderful pic of "our" river that Keagan was born in front of. . .but I am too technoligically challenged to figure out how to link it. I'll ask Allison to do it when she gets home later. (and I love His Lordship's name by the way. . . we let Keagan tell us what his name was too. . . and oh boy does it fit him. Passionate and fiery he is!)


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I made placenta pills (well dh actually did all the work) last time. Dehydrated with ginger and lemon. I seemed to recover better/easier, bleed less, and NOT get ppd.
I'm totally eating a piece or two this time around














It's taken me three times to work up the nerve. The first time my mw was against it totally so along with my ick factor that was out. The second time I just wasn't sure. Chicken soup sounded better. This time, I don't care what it tastes like or how it feels, I know innately know I need it.

Soo.... this morning, I woke up for my 4am pee and snack and heard voices outside and flashlights in the window. I woke dh and jumped up and we both shoved the blinds aside and looked down (kinda stupid but I figured that burglers probably wouldn't be using flashlights). There were cops down there trying to get in our basement! (the door and step down to the basement are directly beneath our bedroom windows). Long story short, apparently someone had tried to break into a car out front and they thought he'd ran into someone's basement. Our door was unlocked so they went down there to check. Since we've lived here, our car has been ransacked (nothing but a small plastic container of change stolen), dh's bike has been stolen, our single jogger has been stolen (dh thinks maybe the trash guy took it thinking it was being trashed), and dh STILL leaves the basement door unlocked!!!!! This time, the officer told him to keep it locked. So maybe he'll listen to him instead of just me, the nag. OMG, it's so much trouble LOCKING your stuff up!!!!!!!!!!








Enough excitement for me and now I can't get to sleep!~


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, that sounds exciting







: Did they catch him?


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

I don't know... but he wasn't in our basement.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

Spughy~ I love the toddler-taken photos. Just this morning Neela took several photos of me, that are only my bum. I'm tempted to post them on her blog, but don't think the world will love them as much as I do.

Helen~ I







your new location- I'm glad you're happily contracting now.

willemsmamma~ What an exciting morning!!! Wishing you a more boring rest of the day.

It snowed yesterday! Neela loved playing in it, unlike last year when she was really pissed at how slippery and hard to walk it was. And this morning we went for a loooong walk and I was impressed with how far she made it before hopping in the stroller. I was sliding around on the slush and ice, and she kept trekking. Pushing a stroller through snow is a pretty good workout, though


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Still here I swear! It's hard to post with a newborn, two toddlers and fulltime college courses online..







: Bear with me mamas, I'm listening... just can't always respond..


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Hi Mamas. I'm still reading along but haven't had much to say the past few days. Brynn is finally feeling better and we're pretty much back in our normal routine, which is nice. She's just been so sweet and adorable lately, I want to smoosh her.









That being said, I've really been feeling the strong urge, once again, to wean her. I am really ready, but she is clearly not. So I have no idea what's going to happen with that.

I've been working out every other day, doing Pilates and belly-dance videos, but I lost my scale so I have no idea if I'm making any progress toward my weight-loss goal. One nice thing is that I must be in better shape than I had thought because I was able to do my whole Pilates video without stopping (45 minutes) and I remember when I first got it years ago, I was only able to do about 20 minutes without being really winded. So yay for that!

Not much else to say, except that I'm anxiously awaiting the reveal of Fern's baby's name!!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

It's getting tight for time, isn't it? I'm just hoping they decide on a name before they go home- Fern?


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
It's getting tight for time, isn't it? I'm just hoping they decide on a name before they go home- Fern?

*sigh* she is "baby" right now..







still not decided. i really like juniper..tim is thinking on it. he still like annari







im also thinking about ruby.. its such a kind of common name, which i wouldnt have ever thought i would like, but every time i look at her i see a little ruby. its weird.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well, Skye has two babies, known to the rest of us as "Frances and Johnny" I have to say, though, I'm loving the name of Ruby at the moment just because of the song. (Is it Kaiser Chiefs? Someone indie, anyhow...)


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

hey fellow mamas,

i am up not able to sleep, as usual! i had an appt last night where it was confirmed that my posterior babe decided to turn! yay for that! the bad news is that the urine stick showed sugar in my urine. did any of you all have that? i know it's b/c i have eaten way too much sweety stuff this pregnancy...uhm, yeah, remember my post about eating chocolate cake for breakfast the other morning?







: so, i am going to cut the obvious sugars and work on the less than obvious ones...like cereal. any tips, advice or your experience would be awesome!

i am doing my post partum doula training this weekend and have almost finished reading all the books for it. i start the post partum depression book today and it' my last one.

dh set up a massage for me yesterday as a birthday gift! it was fabulous! today i am going to the chiro to stay well-adjusted for this babe. it feels so wonderful to be taken care of like this!


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

No tips on sugar in the urine... I hope you are able to get it handled.

I had a mw apt yesterday too. My body is doing funky things again. I had leukocytes on the dipstick, along with the discharge issue again is probably something bacterial. UGH. Gonna try some garlic. My bp is on it's way up and even though it's only 110/70 I can feel my blood pounding all the time. I think it has something to do with the fact that we ran out of our regular, mineral laden, unrefined salt and have been using the refined sea salt I had for household uses like the vaporizer and gargling and netipot. My mw thinks she sees evidence of a thyroid band and I've got to find a good source of kelp.

I'm so completely exhausted right now. It doesn't help that I didn't sleep much last night. Slept good when I did but went to bed late and then stayed up when I woke to pee and eat. Dh took Willem to school this morning to give me some rest but I got up to help the kids get their jackets and shoes on and out the door on time and now I don't think I can get to sleep.

My latest endeavor has been to research out all the possibilities for local produce, and pasture fed chicken eggs, meat, & milk . I'm waiting for the farmer to email me back about letting me coordinate a community team for the CSA. I'd personally get extra perks and discounts for our family (like farm fresh organic eggs) and I can't imagine not being able to find 8 families who would sign up for fresh, local, organic produce for about $16 a week. I think I've said it before, maybe not in this thread, but our groceries come mostly from the store and I can tell it's making a huge difference (for the worst) in my families health. I'm going back to more of a traditional foods diet, the only thing that has held me up these past few years is money and finding sources. Money will actually be saved the way I'm planning things and I've finally found sources so I'm on a roll. An exhausted roll but one just the same. And... I've discovered the TF subforum here on mdc and a couple other yahoo groups so I'm hooked.


----------



## spughy (Jun 28, 2005)

Monique, I tell ya, TF is saving us a whole lotta grief this winter. Rowan and I have had ONE mild cold, that's it. No other illness or anything. Last year, with me going back to work and DH doing the shopping & cooking we were a puddle of snot lasting about 4 months. Plus my mental health has improved at least 400% and my back problems are gradually going away. So yay you! It's so totally worth any extra money fuss and bother to eat like this. Plus everything TASTES so much better!!!

Gunter, just avoid all sugar and refined grains like the plague. Instead of cereal from a box, eat oatmeal (and soak it the night before with a tbsp of something acidic - lemon juice I guess if you're vegan, I usually use yogurt - that reduces the phytic acid which can impair mineral absorption in your digestive tract). Avoid pasta - even the "whole grain" pasta is still at least half white flour. Avoid white rice. Don't use asian sauces because they usually have a lot of sugar. I would like to tell you to go eat a nice big chunk of liver but I'm sure that wouldn't go over well.







The easiest way to do all that though is to cook everything from scratch - don't eat anything that comes from a package, and you should do ok.

Rowan and I looked after our neighbour's baby yesterday and boy was she having a DAY!!! She was either sleeping or screaming the whole time. Sigh. But Rowan was such a little trooper - she kicked me and the screamer out of the living room because little A. was making too much noise, but otherwise she just did her thing and let me deal with the baby. Anyway, apparently little A. did her weekly-ish poop a few hours later and was much happier after that, so hopefully it won't be that bad again! Also A.'s mom too my breastpump and promised to leave a good supply of milk for her next time - she woke up half an hour before her dad arrived to take her to her mom and she was HUNGRY and the 1/2 oz that her mom had pumped before she left just didn't cut it.

Gotta go get a workout in before my little monkey wakes up from her nap!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Man, Woody NEVER went more than 48 hours without a poop, and he was exclusively bfed up until 8 months or so!!! I got AF back soon, too, at 7 mo., I think, despite nightfeedings and on-demand _everything_. Is it possible that my breastmilk is not as magical as I think it is?!?









I've been floating the more-TF-ish lifestyle to dh. But he's big on Asian and Italian cooking; he makes a fabulous Udon soup, and his pasta dishes are divine. I think we'd have to keep the pasta in the rotation somewhere, even as a rarity. And I don't know that we'd do the meat anytime soon, but I could see us using bone broths.

I had a terrible parent-teacher conference yesterday, and I was reeling from it all yesterday afternoon and night, but now I'm just feeling the effects of that much stress on my body. The idea just occurred to me, though, that all these challenges are going to make me one snappy and wise old gal; today I had a vision of myself talking grown-up Woody through a difficult situation by calling on my many years of experience with conflicts and compromises. I sure hope all this struggle helps _somebody_ out!

Fern, Ruby's super cute, too. And I'm a sucker for intuitive names, the ones that just _feel_ right, though you might not have considered them before!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gunter* 
hey fellow mamas,

i am up not able to sleep, as usual! i had an appt last night where it was confirmed that my posterior babe decided to turn! yay for that! the bad news is that the urine stick showed sugar in my urine. did any of you all have that? i know it's b/c i have eaten way too much sweety stuff this pregnancy...uhm, yeah, remember my post about eating chocolate cake for breakfast the other morning?







: so, i am going to cut the obvious sugars and work on the less than obvious ones...like cereal. any tips, advice or your experience would be awesome!

i am doing my post partum doula training this weekend and have almost finished reading all the books for it. i start the post partum depression book today and it' my last one.

dh set up a massage for me yesterday as a birthday gift! it was fabulous! today i am going to the chiro to stay well-adjusted for this babe. it feels so wonderful to be taken care of like this!


Sugar in the urine by itself isn't terribly alarming, especially if you know you've been eating too much sweet stuff. Personally, I'd try to trade the refined sugars for more wholesome sweetners like sucanat, honey, molasses, pure maple syrup, etc. Also make sure you're getting enough protein.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I forgot to add to Fern that I absolutely adore the name Ruby. To me, it speaks of a beautiful little girl with lots of love in her heart, an adventurous young woman with an amazing imagination, and a strong woman with a passion for life. Love it.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
Sugar in the urine by itself isn't terribly alarming, especially if you know you've been eating too much sweet stuff. Personally, I'd try to trade the refined sugars for more wholesome sweetners like sucanat, honey, molasses, pure maple syrup, etc. Also make sure you're getting enough protein.


i totally agree.

i think the reason ngaio was a 10+ lb baby is because i was craving sugar, especially chocolate when i was pregnant (i think i ate chocolate every day!). this time i was really aware of sweet, refined stuff and didn't eat hardly any, but ate tons of protein and glucose leveling foods like lentils and beans and baby is so much smaller for it.


----------



## MamaFern (Dec 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital* 
I forgot to add to Fern that I absolutely adore the name Ruby. To me, it speaks of a beautiful little girl with lots of love in her heart, an adventurous young woman with an amazing imagination, and a strong woman with a passion for life. Love it.









i think we have decided to spell it Rue Bee.. so said like ruby, but spelled like the plant and bee.. weird i know.. but timothy wasn't so hot on the "ruby" name. but i love both names.. so, Rue Bee Olive..it so suits her.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 







i think we have decided to spell it Rue Bee.. so said like ruby, but spelled like the plant and bee.. weird i know.. but timothy wasn't so hot on the "ruby" name. but i love both names.. so, Rue Bee Olive..it so suits her.

I love it!!


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaFern* 







i think we have decided to spell it Rue Bee.. so said like ruby, but spelled like the plant and bee.. weird i know.. but timothy wasn't so hot on the "ruby" name. but i love both names.. so, Rue Bee Olive..it so suits her.


It's so sweet - I love it! (And glad you included Sabine too - it's such a beautiful name.)


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

Fern, I absolutely ADORE the name, too!







What a perfect and creative way to make it work for both you and Timothy and your family of plant names. I love it! And I read your blog, and I'm so glad it all feels so perfect having Rue Bee in your life and your family now.

Helen, how's it going? Oh, I am thinking of you always, and hoping you are getting restful-uterus days to help you build up strength for His Lordship's arrival day. By the way, I also adore the name River! I think of it for us, if we were to have another boy. It's beautiful, and sounds like he has picked it out himself.

My little contribution to the diet discussion...is that I think I/we are going to follow a TF diet, but I can't handle eating meat...so everything except the meat. We do eat lots of fish (which I know is meat, but not the same to me, somehow), and dairy and eggs. I'm still learning and reading alot, and I might PM you, spughy, if you don't mind, to ask some questions.

Willemsmama, Gunter, and kaspirant, thinking of you guys, as well, as you balance pregnancy and mothering!

spughy, Rowan sounds so easy going and sweet. I hope the next time you watch the baby is smoother. Sounds tough!

and Amy, let me know how your thoughts and actions progress with your weaning feelings. I empathize. I know that Finley could not handle giving up "milk with mommy" at this point, at all, but I am having a hard time at night, and try to take steps toward night-weaning, but it seems IMPOSSIBLE, and like it would be devastating. So...I am just waiting, at least, til all of his two year molars come in before I think about it again. But, it is definitely hard. And I am secretly hoping that he'll be ready to wean, at least all but the going-to-sleep nursing session, by the time he's 3. We'll see...

No real news here...just that I am excited to be diving into TF more, and am learning more all the time, about so many things, involving alternative/more natural lifestyle, and cooking and baking more. Oh, and I have an agent! It's official as of yesterday. For the first time ever. It's an exciting step for me. I didn't get the online commercial, which is completely fine with me, and am looking forward to the day the strike ends.

Finley seems to learn and grow up more every day...he is so in between a baby and a child, you know? Such a precious age.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Never call a child River







His waters broke. I'm bricking it...


----------



## DucetteMama21842 (May 11, 2006)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Never call a child River







His waters broke. I'm bricking it...

OMG!







:


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Never call a child River







His waters broke. I'm bricking it...

Well you're *definitely* not making it to 42, then, lady!







































Yay!


----------



## Gunter (May 5, 2005)

oh, helen! let the river flow! how exciting for you!

thanks so much for all the info about sugar in the urine. you all are so wise and assuring. i do agree that it's totally is b/c of my chocoholic pregnancy (and the recent downing of both chocolate cake and choco chip banana bread this weekend) vs. general poor nutrition or a serious diabetes concern.

Today is my 30th birthday! It's the beginning of my "golden year" (30 on the 30th) with DH who is having his "golden year" (he turned 31 on Dec 31st). We have some friends who are so funny about the golden year thing that ever since we have known them, we've laughed about it. i had never even heard of it until they told us...had you all?

I am getting ready to go meet friends at a Thai place that put together a vegan buffet for us. DH made his first cake and icing ever. And, i just have to eat a small slice. i am totally off high sugar snacks otherwise thanks to all your advice!

we all went swimming this morning. that was after DH gave me framed pics of ezra and i plus one of him and i that he had blown up from our time in bali. he also high-jacked my blog and wrote a kind post that made me cry. then, he showed me the e-mail confirmation for a sub to Mothering for me. i feel so cared for by him today. it's overwhelming. he usually struggled to find an off the rack gift at the closest store so today has been really special with all the thoughtful planning and effort he put into my special day.

love to you each today as i celebrate being alive with such great people like you all who constantly support and care for me across the miles of the globe and the wires of the internet. thank you each.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Happy Birthday, Gunter









No news as yet, obviously. I'm going to bed to see what tomorrow brings. It's six years tomorrow since I propositioned Steve with no-strings sex (and look how that turned out) so, you know, it's a good day for our boy to be born.


----------



## Phoenix_Rising (Jun 27, 2005)

I only have time for a quickie post, sorry.

Fern - I love the name









Happy birthday, Gunter!

Helen - yay for broken waters! I'm hoping for a peaceful (continued) labor and birth for you and His Lordship


----------



## barcelona (May 1, 2006)

AHHHH HELEN!!!!







: Yay! Thinking of you deeply as your babe starts making his entrance, and I hope it's everything you dream of, peaceful and beautiful, just like a River.

Gunter, Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

Yay Helen!!!! I'll be thinking of you and eagerly awaiting the good news!


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

OMG, as soon as I saw Helen's name in Barcelona's post I had this instant flash that she was going to have the baby today, if she hadn't already had it since her last post!

Barcelona - re: weaning... Killian will be four years old in May, and I'm hoping he weans by then. I don't know why, but I have a bit of a block with nursing a four year old vs. a three year old. I don't know why the distinction is there for me. I'm expecting Ellie to go till at least three, too. My kids are total boob-a-holics, it seems. I have night-weaned her, though, and it went well. And, we got rid of all pacis (the kids were both still using them at night) last week, and I feel good about that. DH puts Ellie to bed at night, and he said that a couple of times this week she's told him "I need my... thing!" and pointed at her mouth, but he told her we don't have them any more and she seemed to accept it just fine. The kids have to wait until my alarm goes off in the morning before they get "mommy-milk" and now as soon as the alarm goes off they both sit up yelling, "Mommy-milk! Mommy-milk! Mommy-milk!" Some mornings its cute, some mornings its frustrating. DH has never been very considerate in giving me occasional mornings to sleep in (though I let him sleep in several times a week usually), and now I feel like I'm never ever going to get to sleep in again, because I can't even imagine how long it will be until both kids are weaned, and that first nursing session of the day is both of their favorite.

In my own news... not a lot going on. I'm down five pounds and can wear all my clothes again, which is nice. DH has jumped on the bandwagon, which I'm glad of. He works at the computer all day so I worry about him when he doesn't exercise. But he's started working out with me every other day and he's even watching what he eats a bit more now and asking for tips on healthy snacks and such. When I got pregnant with Killian, he gained the same amount of weight as I did and never lost it (about 35 lbs). He turns 30 in April, I wonder if that's part of it?

Ellie is too funny for words. She's very proud of herself all the time, in the car the other day, out of the blue she said, "Daddy, I'm very pretty!" and yesterday she stood in the doorway of the office and said, "I talk really good!" in the most self-satisfied voice I've ever heard. She also is finally standing up to Killian and saying, "That's not nice!" or "I don't like that!" when he does something that bothers her. She's always let him boss her around, even though we encourage/help her to stand up for herself. Unfortunately, she's figured out that she can make Killian dissolve into hysterical tears/sobbing by shrieking when we're all in the car, which is hella-annoying. There's nothing I can do about it, and Killian gets more and more hysterical when she shrieks and the more upset he gets the more she does it. Makes the daily trips to and from preschool VERY tiring. I try asking her to use a quiet voice, and modeling using a whisper, which sometimes works - but less and less often now will she stop the shrieking. Its so distracting to me when I'm driving to have the screaming and shrieking and hysterical crying, I'll admit sometimes I resort to turning the radio up loud to drown them out before I get too on edge. Any suggestions?


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=838979


----------



## *Amy* (Jun 16, 2004)

Happy birthday, River! (Or whatever your mum and dad agree upon







). It's so exciting to have two of the new babes here!!

And happy belated *GOLDEN* birthday, Gunter! I've heard of golden birthdays, but only within the past few years. I don't remember who told me about it, though. The blog post from your hubby was so sweet, it made me mist up. And the last picture in the post was amazing! He sure does love you.







I hope you had a fabulous day yesterday!

Jen, yay for the 5 pounds! I'm totally right behind you, girl. As for the back seat issue, I have no advice. Too bad you don't drive a limo so you could just put up the window between the back seat and the front seat!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *barcelona* 
Amy, let me know how your thoughts and actions progress with your weaning feelings.

Well...I don't have an official plan yet, but I definitely feel myself heading in that direction. I've been gently declining and distracting when she asks during the day (most of the time) and I even managed to get her down for her nap without nursing today, for the *first time ever* (not being in the carseat, that is). I am SO STOKED!!!!







She cried a bit and said she didn't want to lay down, and that she would be scared if I left, so I asked her what would help her to not feel scared. She asked for Rubsie (her blanket) and then said that she wanted to listen to the pic-nic song on a Raffi CD! I brought the CD player into her room and turned it on, and she cuddled herself up on Rubsie, and I left the room. There were no tears, no fussing, nothing! I listened on the monitor and didn't hear a peep, and went to check on her about 10 minutes later and she was fast asleep. I am really just so thrilled about this, I can't even tell you. So that definitely feels like a step in the right direction.

The thing is, I know that she doesn't want to give up nursing - like you saying, barcelona, it would probably be pretty traumatic for her if I just went cold-turkey. And the first nursing in the morning is her big thing too, Jen, so even if we are able to get through the rest of the day (and even bedtime) without milkie, it's going to be an uphill battle to lose that first a.m. nursing in bed!

I'm just starting to feel icked out by it, honestly. Physically it feels slightly uncomfortable, and I'm guessing it's because she's such a lazy latcher now and generally just lays there taking in the scenery and/or doing nursing acrobatics instead of actually *nursing.* It feels like the entire weight of her body is hanging from my nipple sometimes!! And I think psychologically, I'm just starting to see her as a little person now and not so much a baby, so...at some points I just kind of feel







. And let me add a disclaimer and say that this is totally just how I feel about ME nursing right now, and have no judgement at all about people who nurse til 3, or 4, or longer. I just can't hang in there much longer, I don't think.

There was something else I was going to say, but I don't remember now. Oh well - I guess that's my cue to go get some work done! I'm still trying to file our taxes, but considering that we lived in THREE states during 2007, bought a house, and DH was both in and out of the military, it's taking a bit of extra time!







:


----------



## Kavita (Dec 7, 2004)

:









Congratulations Helen!!! I'm really happy for you!! Glad that the little guy is earthside safely and that you got a birth like you wanted!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Yay, RIVER!!!! Yay, HELEN!!!!!!!








: So happy for you, mama! Enjoy the babymoon







.


----------



## 3for3hb (Jan 13, 2005)

here's february's thread







:


----------



## Queen of Cups (Aug 29, 2003)

Sorry! Moved to the new thread.


----------

